# - WESTCOAST POPLOCK -



## Coast One

picked up this lac back in november.
started stripping the car completely down to the dash. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One

removed the vinyl and chipped away at the seamsealer


----------



## Coast One

running out of room... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One

got the car fully stripped and out of the garage, the seats off to the upholstery shop.
picked up a frame...
now all thats left was to grind down the welds and mold it smooth uffin:
had no idea how messy this gonna be, i was warned that it would get everywhere... yup... :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER

GOOD LUCK WITH UR BUILD BRO


----------



## Coast One

:around:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Psta




----------



## Coast One

the homies came by and help flip the frame over. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

more grinding...


----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Looks good coast. now i think i have to start my topic. :cheesy: but you forgot to post one small thing, thats all those parts you picked up this weekend, that add to your collection.


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin: ill take pics of what i have at hand, dont want to unwrap everything untill i have to put it back together


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Cant wait to see it all together! :biggrin: Just knowing how much work you put into it, but not just you, but all the homies! Fucking monster, we should have that shit on tap, like jaun said.


----------



## sj59

daaammmnn!!!! never realized how far your ride has got..... i guess all those welding fumes fucked me up :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

yea but you dont want to wear a mask... mask pa'que? :scrutinize: 
still got a lot to go. that wouldnt be a bad idea... monster fountain... but charles wants another redline :roflmao:


----------



## weatmaster

lookin good so far... i see you had the sam interior like me


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 wow coast you aint playin !!!!!!


When you think it will be out?


----------



## DirtyBird2




----------



## Coast One

ill be out by summer :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

picked up my interior today :0


----------



## Coast One




----------



## THEREGAL

those fuckers look nice and comfy


----------



## 81 Hustle




----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 4 2007, 01:36 PM~7618285
> *picked up my interior today :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin real good!! how much do it cost in the us


----------



## sj59

DAAAMMMMNNN!!!! seats came out clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## pickle

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Apr 4 2007, 05:50 PM~7619202
> *DAAAMMMMNNN!!!! seats came out clean. :thumbsup:
> *


fasho


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 4 2007, 01:56 PM~7618835
> *lookin real good!! how much do it cost in the us
> *


a little over 2.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Make sure you label all those parts you take off. When you strip a car it takes 3X as much space.

Whats your plans for it? color? show? street?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 4 2007, 04:18 PM~7619790
> *Make sure you label all those parts you take off. When you strip a car it takes 3X as much space.
> 
> Whats your plans for it? color? show? street?
> *


i labeled as much as i could so im hoping it wont be too bad. but on some parts after getting them back from the plater, they werent labeled anymore. i think it just looks a little crazier looking at all the parts everywhere hoping you remember where it goes, but cant be any harder than disasembling and reasembling all the cars weve already done... hno: :biggrin: 

the car is going like a teal... um greenish blue, almost exact to the original 81 cadi color. somewhat like the new thunderbird blue-green. but mines a green-blue. the interior is a shaded seafoam. the material is real soft  
im going about it as a show car, everything is replated chrome with a few things gold, and everything else is going to be painted to match. ive gone past the point of no return now lol, i didnt think i was going to plate and paint as much as i have to now. everything is taken apart so i might as well paint that do this... im starting to hate the words "you might as well" lol. 
i would like to be able to take to the show and compete but the car will be out on the street though. its a street car.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 4 2007, 07:41 PM~7619942
> *i labeled as much as i could so im hoping it wont be too bad. but on some parts after getting them back from the plater, they werent labeled anymore. i think it just looks a little crazier looking at all the parts everywhere hoping you remember where it goes, but cant be any harder than disasembling and reasembling all the cars weve already done... hno:  :biggrin:
> 
> the car is going like a teal... um greenish blue, almost exact to the original 81 cadi color. somewhat like the new thunderbird blue-green. but mines a green-blue. the interior is a shaded seafoam. the material is real soft
> im going about it as a show car, everything is replated chrome with a few things gold, and everything else is going to be painted to match. ive gone past the point of no return now lol, i didnt think i was going to plate and paint as much as i have to now. everything is taken apart so i might as well paint that do this... im starting to hate the words "you might as well" lol.
> i would like to be able to take to the show and compete but the car will be out on the street though. its a street car.
> *


 :thumbsup: good luck homie


----------



## Coast One

took some pics of the heaterbox out and almost ready for paint. just have to take a few more things off... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

bumper core/support ready... uffin:









wheel well has work to be done to still...


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One

doors are waiting to be stripped of their seatbelt mechanisms... :biggrin:









and the fenders patiently waiting for the body work to get done...


----------



## Coast One

clean dash has to get dyed still


----------



## stillwaters

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

bumper fillers off my old 90 :tears:


----------



## Coast One

some of the chrome... cant wait till its all put back together :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

got the rockers started... uffin:


----------



## Coast One

cant forget the hard to find cup holder :0








:biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 4 2007, 01:36 PM~7618285
> *picked up my interior today :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 4 2007, 10:56 PM~7618835
> *lookin real good!! how much do it cost in the us
> *


x2


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by weatmaster+Apr 5 2007, 12:31 AM~7622255-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Apr 4 2007, 04:29 PM~7619430
> *a little over 2.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 4 2007, 12:23 AM~7614809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



haha I do that too but I use Red Bull. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Damn ...putting in work!


----------



## Psta

looks good Charlie!!


----------



## Caddylac

:biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

:thumbsup: Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

like that interior color..


----------



## properproductions

Your crazy for this one, but atleast now your doing it the way you always wanted to do it...its gonna be, to many nice


----------



## Nasty

WoW!


----------



## Big Body Caddi

What's crackin damn that shit is going to come out clean as fuck.,....... I got to get started back on my lac


----------



## fleetwood_talisman

shit is gonna look tight homie, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Puttin' in some HARD work...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

went dropped off my arm rests :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

he still has to refoam it, so it will be seamless... i hope uffin:


----------



## MR.*512*

LOOKING REAL NICE !!


----------



## 155/80/13

whats the name of this material



> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 4 2007, 12:36 PM~7618285
> *picked up my interior today :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigLinc

very nice


----------



## CADILLACSAM

Can't wait to see when its finished. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool6six

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 4 2007, 12:14 AM~7614970
> *yea but you dont want to wear a mask...  mask pa'que? :scrutinize:
> still got a lot to go. that wouldnt be a bad idea... monster fountain... but charles wants another redline :roflmao:
> *


Red line baby yeah ! bring them on :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Apr 9 2007, 03:15 PM~7651841
> *Red line baby yeah ! bring them on  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao: whats up charles!?


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Apr 9 2007, 04:15 PM~7651841
> *Red line baby yeah ! bring them on  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....sorry,im on red line RIGHT NOW!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao: you be on it for a while... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

DAMM COAST JUST CAUGHT THIS THREAD ...I HAD NO REAL IDEA WHAT YOU WHERE DOING TILL NOW ....I GOT TO SAY DAMM.....YOU AEINT FUCKIN AROUND ....KEEP UP THE WORK ....ITS GONNA BE SICK


----------



## oldskool6six

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 9 2007, 04:31 PM~7652444
> *:roflmao: whats up charles!?
> *


where's the pics from friday night ?


----------



## Coast One

you dont want to see them lol


----------



## Guest

DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Coast One

lol he dont want me too :roflmao:


----------



## sj59

yes i do :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One

here it is charles :roflmao:
lol


----------



## Guest

right click like a mafucka......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

ima put the rest in your topic sj59 :roflmao:


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Apr 10 2007, 01:10 PM~7659322
> *right click like a mafucka......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## HARD KANDY

LOOKING GOOD GOT ANY NEW PICS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

nice i got a 81 fleet i bout to get on


----------



## DVS

Looking good Coast


----------



## JUIC'D64

TTT LOOKING GOOD BOUT TIME YOU MADE A THREAD :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## kdogg213

NICE WORK 
LOOOKIN GOOOD


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 14 2007, 06:05 PM~7691190
> *TTT LOOKING GOOD BOUT TIME YOU MADE A THREAD :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

more pics more pics :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

YEAH WHERE ARE THE PICS ?


----------



## billjack

lookin good coast :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 17 2007, 09:30 PM~7717005
> *YEAH WHERE ARE THE PICS ?
> *


WHAT NO ONE HEARS ME :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 4 2007, 02:36 PM~7618285
> *picked up my interior today :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


interior is looking real nice man...


----------



## Coast One

finished grinding the rough edges on the frame down.
now its time to get it ready.....


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One

time for primer :0


----------



## Coast One

flip it!


----------



## Coast One

done... flip back over. next mission is to paint it :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## oldskool6six

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 24 2007, 01:27 AM~7760631
> *time for primer :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of painter is this,fucking guy sitting down on the job. :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

:0 keep the pics coming


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Apr 24 2007, 06:19 PM~7765626
> *what kind of painter is this,fucking guy sitting down on the job. :biggrin:
> *


yea after reviewing the film... i had to fire him. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

so i picked up the paint for the frame... frame is ready for patterns :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

muthafuckin perfect :angry:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## DVS

Looking good bro can't wait to see it


----------



## SJDEUCE

IM WAITING


----------



## Coast One

im waiting for you to text me back :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE




----------



## Coast One

:tongue:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S UP COAST YOUR LAC IS LOOKING SWEET KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.*


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:0 looking good beeezeee. :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 24 2007, 09:39 PM~7766979
> *muthafuckin perfect :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There's the start of your mural :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

the trail of death looks like its in pearls :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

lookin goood


----------



## properproductions

Completely different color i had in mind when you told me, looks good. Nice Moth pattern.


----------



## Coast One

Itll look different once the patterns are done. its not the same color as the body yet. the frame color looks similar to the body color at its lightest point, like when the light hits the body color. not 100% sure how its gonna look all put together but i got an idea of how i want it to look... see what happens :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 25 2007, 09:31 AM~7769858
> *the trail of death looks like its in pearls :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## kingoflacz

keep caddy parts in just case of a emergency!!!!!!! good luck with ya project homie!


----------



## Coast One

eh?


----------



## Coast One

sprayed the heater core... this is the actual color going on the car


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

That's a nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

the color on the frame








the color for the car


----------



## A TODA MADRE

puttin in some work on that caddy. Those seats look real nice too.


----------



## JUIC'D64

DAMN BOUT TIME IT GOT PAINTED CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## super chipper

nice build..... fuck moths !!! lol


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One

started on the frame... taking a quick dinner break, and now back to work :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Apr 30 2007, 08:38 PM~7808118-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast [email protected] 30 2007, 08:39 PM~7808120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Apr 30 2007, 08:40 PM~7808128
> *started on the frame... taking a quick dinner break, and now back to work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin real good coast ....keep up the good work


----------



## BigLinc

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Guest

too much :biggrin:


----------



## stillwaters

That shit looks "2 many nice"! :thumbsup:


----------



## stillwaters

> time for primer :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I'm talkin about, waterheater in the background but fuck it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

looking good cant wait to see it out there for cinco :0 j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:twak:


----------



## Coast One

i was up late... couldnt figure out what to do... didnt think doing a frame would be this frustrating. lots of angles curves and lines :uh: fuck it...


----------



## Coast One

not really feeling the gold pearl patterns, im gonna sand them down and do something a little more boxy to match the patterns.


----------



## Coast One




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

:0 That's a bad ass frame!

Maybe it would look better if the patters followed the frame like you're thinking, but it looks good as it is :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

thanks... yea thats what i figured before i did it but said ah once i do another color pearl it would look better, but... sometimes simpler looks better or cleaner...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 1 2007, 11:15 AM~7811100
> *not really feeling the gold pearl patterns, im gonna sand them down and do something a little more boxy to match the patterns.
> *


I DONT THINK THEY LOOK TO BAD, I LIKE IT ACTUALLY


----------



## MARINATE

DAM DAWG JUST SEEN THIS TOPIC..YOUR LAC IS GONNA BE CLEAN!


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 1 2007, 11:15 AM~7811100
> *not really feeling the gold pearl patterns, im gonna sand them down and do something a little more boxy to match the patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Rollinaround

right on coast! Good work Brother.


----------



## r8rsnation

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 1 2007, 10:15 AM~7811100
> *not really feeling the gold pearl patterns, im gonna sand them down and do something a little more boxy to match the patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good coast :thumbsup:


----------



## peteie72

looking good dawg....


----------



## Coast One

aight... matched up the other side today and started laying out the tape for the pearls... thanks to those that dropped by today and hung out... sometime just want to say fuck it and leave it the way it is. dont really need the patterns im gonna drive this mufuka anyways, shits gonna get all chipped up... :uh: anyways heres the pics :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

so much damn tape is used, and alot of it gets ripped off an balled up cuz it just didnt look right. im sure once these are ready to paint some of these patterns wont even make it to get sprayed.


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:









broke so gosta improvise... whose beer was that??
:ugh: uh recycle :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

gilbert came by... said i had to try cocaine :0 itsa helluva drink... :around:


----------



## Coast One

extra pics :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You've actually inspired me to stripe my frame....or at least try some patterns on it.


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 2 2007, 09:38 AM~7817318
> *You've actually inspired me to stripe my frame....or at least try some patterns on it.
> *


He inspired me to get my ass outside and get some work done...


Wait- Nope, it's raining..  



:biggrin:


----------



## properproductions

Love the flake! More flake patterns...Fucken awsome Chad! The pearls do look a lil too light against the solid blue.


----------



## kdogg213

LOOKS SICK HOMIE 

GOOD WORK


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@May 2 2007, 09:30 AM~7818409
> *Love the flake! More flake patterns...Fucken awsome Chad! The pearls do look a lil too light against the solid blue.
> *


lol @ chad!
i need to go pick up some more teal flake.


----------



## CHE1

Is that right :biggrin: ? Aye this is coming real nice Coaster. You can roll around just like that and still look sick with it!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

*damn CoAsT you dont play* :0


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 2 2007, 02:03 PM~7819099
> *lol @ chad!
> i need to go pick up some more teal flake.
> *


chad? that ur name? :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

carlos... lol...


----------



## oldskool6six

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 2 2007, 02:35 AM~7816882
> *gilbert came by... said i had to try cocaine :0 itsa helluva drink... :around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it aint got shit on red line. I'm on my way over,I'll bring you one :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

Jesus christ, you think you could slow down a lil bit turbo! you do know this aint overhaulin right?? you dont have to have it done in 7 days :uh: :biggrin: 

hahah just playin Los... handle it bro.. i hope my new toy comes along as fast as yours


----------



## Guest

looking good chad.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@May 2 2007, 01:56 PM~7821086
> *looking good chad.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## properproductions

Chad is "carlos" in english.  How wood some LIGHT pink or magenta flake or pearls look on there? Just a suggestion


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@May 3 2007, 10:55 AM~7827535
> *Chad is "carlos" in english.   How wood some LIGHT pink or magenta flake or pearls look on there? Just a suggestion
> *


I thought "Chuck," was carlos in english was :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

charles...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 2 2007, 10:03 AM~7819099
> *lol @ chad!
> i need to go pick up some more teal flake.
> *


where do you buy your materails at chad ? :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

fuckers.
hope you happy mando! lol


----------



## properproductions

Charles is his body/paint name, Chuck is when he's doing murals, and Chad is when he goes out to da club, and Carlos of course is when he works for the government just a lil info on the multi talented mad man!...Now get back to what you do best, and finish that car already. lol


----------



## Coast One

:loco:


----------



## Guest

DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

yea... so... the frame will be on its way to get media blasted next week... there goes 20 hours... poof. after it comes back from the powder coater ill have a solid foundation to work with... no surprises. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 1 2007, 01:12 PM~7811087
> *i was up late... couldnt figure out what to do... didnt think doing a frame would be this frustrating. lots of angles curves and lines :uh: fuck it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good coast...dam you sure use a lot of tape doing those patterns.. good thing you got a back door hook up at Home Depot


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao: your a fool,


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Damn, you should of told me! i payed full price :angry:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Any word yet on powder coating?


----------



## HARD KANDY

FRAME LOOKS REALLY GOOD HOMIE!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

damm coast that frame is gonna shine in them sj streets..i think i need to trip u up to canada an have throw down on my shit


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

ttt


----------



## elspock84

which color blue flake did you use from daddy roth??


----------



## lowrid3r

the ride is looking nice uffin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 24 2007, 01:08 PM~7971107
> *which color blue flake did you use from daddy roth??
> *


im not too sure. i bought it before he had jars with labels. it was still in a bag. but its aqua i believe. 

hopefully tomorrow the frame will be off to the powder coater. havent had much time.


----------



## PICAZZO

Looking good Coast :wave:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

frame sat powder coaters. coast picked out a kool color. cant wait to c it


----------



## Guest

:0


----------



## BIG NICK

NICE


----------



## abel




----------



## Coast One

frame should be back this week. then ill decide whether the colors close enough to leave alone or trow some patterns on it. i just want to put that mufuka back together and drive


----------



## texmex

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH

TTT


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 3 2007, 08:55 PM~8036266
> *frame should be back this week. then ill decide whether the colors close enough to leave alone or trow some patterns on it. i just want to put that mufuka back together and drive
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

TTT


----------



## JUIC'D64




----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

wud up coast ?


----------



## Coast One

what up rich! called spee....goodies today but you werent there. 
:biggrin:

so i got my frame back... :cheesy:


----------



## EASTFRESNO90

LOOKIN' GOOD COAST!!!


----------



## bigjaydogg

niceee


----------



## STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE

Frame came out clean bro. Going to pattern it out?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

nice clean frame homie


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE_@Jul 10 2007, 07:24 PM~8278877
> *Frame came out clean bro.  Going to pattern it out?
> *


prolly just leaf and stripe.


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2007, 09:03 PM~8279857
> *prolly just leaf and stripe.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2007, 08:03 PM~8279857
> *prolly just leaf and stripe.
> *


PICS / LINK ? :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

More Pics :cheesy:


----------



## BigLinc

pics


----------



## EL_PASO

nice :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WE NEED MORE PICS COAST*


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 20 2007, 07:28 PM~8356580
> *WE NEED MORE PICS COAST
> *


yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

damn... i guess ill go take some pics then :biggrin:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 21 2007, 10:05 AM~8358761
> *damn... i guess ill go take some pics then :biggrin:
> *


I'M FEELIN THAT COLOR :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 21 2007, 09:05 AM~8358761
> *damn... i guess ill go take some pics then :biggrin:
> *


YOU DO THAT :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

TTT for pics :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 21 2007, 01:05 PM~8358761
> *damn... i guess ill go take some pics then :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## JUIC'D64

:0


----------



## plague

HE SAID HE WOULD TAKE THEM HE DIDNT SAY HE WOULD POST THEM :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

*here is an intermission for you Coast............. :biggrin: *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 25 2007, 08:12 PM~8392583
> *HE SAID HE WOULD TAKE THEM HE DIDNT SAY HE WOULD POST THEM :cheesy:
> *


thats fuccked :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 25 2007, 03:33 PM~8389882
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Damm homie good job keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

wheres the pics?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512*

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 6 2007, 07:12 PM~7634405
> *LOOKING REAL NICE !!
> *


X2


----------



## emhomie626

WHAT UP, YOU HAD ME ALL HOOKED ON YOUR FRAME AND THAN NO MORE PICS! LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## Coast One

havent done much. been way too busy. the body work is done. the sunroof is in. the last of the chrome is going out tomorrow. bolts and trailing arms...
ill go take pics this weekend


----------



## NIMSTER64

:cheesy: looks great homie


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT

:thumbsup: that frame looks really nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

any updates??? post more pics


----------



## INKA

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrid3r

ttt


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 20 2007, 02:21 PM~8834105
> *ill go take pics this weekend
> *


pics *****


----------



## Coast One

ill try to get over there today. only body works been done :happysad:


----------



## INKA

:biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA

T T T


----------



## Coast One

dont have pictures of the car in primer... but i got a couple of what i started yesterday....
3rd brake light.










still have to smooth it out and make the insert fit right.


----------



## Coast One

oh and i got my plates in :biggrin:










more pic tomorrow...


----------



## 155/80/13

^^^damn homie is about time :thumbsup: this was my motivation topic :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

good to see you on it coast!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 21 2007, 07:36 PM~9278350
> *oh and i got my plates in :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pic tomorrow...
> *


 :twak: its been 2marro for a couple days now. wut up


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 21 2007, 07:36 PM~9278350
> *oh and i got my plates in :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pic tomorrow...
> *


----------



## Coast One

:uh:
i was working on the glasshouse dash...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good work Coast...


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

Looks good. Can't wait to see it finished :thumbsup:


----------



## HOP SHOP

looking good


----------



## Mr lowrider305

damn nice frame homie!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

whats the deal coast ?


----------



## Coast One

time. by the time im off work its too dark to take pics.
right now just working on the back window piece. next is do some simple patterns on the frame so i can start putting the suspension on. 

waiting on getting an engine stand from the homie so i can take that engine apart, and start the chrome and paint for that. everything else is waiting to be assembled.
the upholstery shop still has my door panels :uh: as soon as those get back we can start figureing out where the mechanism for the seat belts on the doors are going to go. but its more of a waiting game right now.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 26 2007, 01:56 PM~9309211
> *time. by the time im off work its too dark to take pics.
> right now just working on the back window piece. next is do some simple patterns on the frame so i can start putting the suspension on.
> 
> waiting on getting an engine stand from the homie so i can take that engine apart, and start the chrome and paint for that. everything else is waiting to be assembled.
> the upholstery shop still has my door panels :uh: as soon as those get back we can start figureing out where the mechanism for the seat belts on the doors are going to go. but its more of a waiting game right now.
> *


WOW THATS ALOT OF TYPING AND EVEN MORE WORK ......KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 26 2007, 04:56 PM~9309211
> *time. by the time im off work its too dark to take pics.
> right now just working on the back window piece. next is do some simple patterns on the frame so i can start putting the suspension on.
> 
> waiting on getting an engine stand from the homie so i can take that engine apart, and start the chrome and paint for that. everything else is waiting to be assembled.
> the upholstery shop still has my door panels :uh: as soon as those get back we can start figureing out where the mechanism for the seat belts on the doors are going to go. but its more of a waiting game right now.
> *



i can take you the engine stand on thursday,friday,or saterday homie only days i have free to do it..


----------



## 155/80/13

gonna have to keep an eye out when you start tearing into that  


> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 26 2007, 02:56 PM~9309211
> *time. by the time im off work its too dark to take pics.
> right now just working on the back window piece. next is do some simple patterns on the frame so i can start putting the suspension on.
> 
> waiting on getting an engine stand from the homie so i can take that engine apart, and start the chrome and paint for that. everything else is waiting to be assembled.
> the upholstery shop still has my door panels :uh: as soon as those get back we can start figureing out where the mechanism for the seat belts on the doors are going to go. but its more of a waiting game right now.
> *


----------



## 87blazer

keep it up man


----------



## Guest

T T T


----------



## Coast One

i posted just about every pic i have from the build up on my myspace


----------



## CHE1




----------



## SJDEUCE

:uh: :nosad: :buttkick: whats going on????????????????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## D-Cheeze

hey coast you need a set of fleetwood rockers for this one ? the set i have is up for sale


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 29 2007, 12:15 AM~9329333
> *i posted just about every pic i have from the build up on my myspace
> *


there you go with the damn my space shit again. its all bout l.i.l. post that shit for da homies


----------



## Coast One

its redundant. i only post the good pics on here, i upload all the pics there first.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 5 2007, 09:13 PM~9385484
> *its redundant. i only post the good pics on here, i upload all the pics there first.
> *


muy chingon with your big words mr.cubical


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao: ok mr waterborne paint


----------



## Guest

i heard you on the phone but didnt put it together.well see whos laughing when you gotta use the stuff :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## Guest

is it working


----------



## Coast One

no


----------



## 155/80/13

one quick question man, did you use the back seats out of a 90s brougham or did you keep them squarer looking stock seats from the 80s delegance?


----------



## Coast One

back seats are 80s, front seats are 90s.


----------



## Spanky

nice build..


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

I like the way your car is coming along Coast. Lets see some new pics homie.


----------



## 155/80/13

:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Dec 5 2007, 09:17 PM~9385523
> *muy chingon with your big words mr.cubical
> *


 wut up el maldito. where u been at, and where the up dates on the 4





more pics of so hood .................. on here :twak:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:0 gold 42.


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

^^^ dam it almost looks like your behind it and that the sun roof is like 7ft wide :biggrin: Nice


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Dec 11 2007, 11:17 PM~9432625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  gold 42.
> *


as soon as the paint goes on, ill pick it up deezy


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

how much them gold 42s go for new?


----------



## 155/80/13

:0 i need one of those


> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Dec 12 2007, 12:17 AM~9432625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  gold 42.
> *


----------



## R0L0

lookin good coast..... im gonna have to step my game up on my fleet :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 13 2007, 08:49 PM~9448539
> *lookin good coast..... im gonna have to step my game up on my fleet :biggrin:
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 12 2007, 09:43 AM~9434728
> *as soon as the paint goes on, ill pick it up deezy
> *


wut u puttin it on coast


----------



## Big Body Caddi

The Acura :0


----------



## Coast One

:twak:
the acura already has one. the 4 already has one. the glasshouse has half of one, lol. :twak: it goes in the cadi


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 18 2007, 02:17 PM~9478415
> *:twak:
> the acura already has one. the 4 already has one. the glasshouse has half of one, lol. :twak: it goes in the cadi
> *


i want one maby i clould put one in my bomb :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 thought the caddy already had 1


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Dec 18 2007, 10:16 PM~9481952
> *:0 thought the caddy already had 1
> *


No. Just a big hole in the roof. :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

yea its the one that fills in the hole. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

havent been able to get any good pics, since its been dark out. plenty of progress...
heres a sneak peek...


----------



## DRòN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 18 2008, 02:46 PM~9726905
> *havent been able to get any good pics, since its been dark out. plenty of progress...
> heres a sneak peek...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what u doin huh? lol 

those sunroofs come off lincolns right? which kind?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 18 2008, 11:48 AM~9727267
> *what u doin huh? lol
> 
> those sunroofs come off lincolns right? which kind?
> *


rear over the shoulder 90 seat belts... :biggrin: 

mine roof is out of a cadi.


----------



## 155/80/13

what part is it that your welding?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 18 2008, 07:36 PM~9730586
> *what part is it that your welding?
> *


the mounts for the seat belts.


----------



## Coast One

...


----------



## Coast One

we pulled the engine out last night and stripped the firewall... uffin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 22 2008, 11:58 AM~9755326
> *we pulled the engine out last night and stripped the firewall... uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 18 2008, 09:36 PM~9730586
> *what part is it that your welding?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

The frame came out sick Coast :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13

more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 30 2008, 01:10 PM~9823255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 oh shit homie. i thought you were sleepin the past couple of days, aint heard from ya......... now i see y :thumbsup: still gonna stripe it also or just the patterns


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 30 2008, 11:15 PM~9827258
> *more pics :thumbsup:
> *


x2 an bigger :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 30 2008, 03:10 PM~9823255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 30 2008, 10:44 PM~9828636
> *:0  oh shit homie. i thought you were sleepin the past couple of days, aint heard from ya......... now i see y  :thumbsup: still gonna stripe it also or just the patterns
> *


IT NEEDS SOME STRIPES


----------



## Coast One

well... there wont be any more progress pics for a minute. maybe done for 2009 :uh:


----------



## 63REASONS

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 31 2008, 06:19 PM~9835591
> *well... there wont be any more progress pics for a minute. maybe done for 2009 :uh:
> *


looks good coast


----------



## Coast One

itll be alright :biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 31 2008, 06:19 PM~9835591
> *well... there wont be any more progress pics for a minute. maybe done for 2009 :uh:
> *


Setbacks? :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

you know how it goes, five steps forward ten steps back :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## billjack

T
T
T
FOR SO HOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

some progress :biggrin:

covered the extra hole on the firewall...


----------



## Coast One

both holes patched up, firewall was stripped down scuffed and primered



















seeing primer makes it feel that much closer :biggrin:
what hole??


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

ttt  lookin real good coast..


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 30 2008, 02:10 PM~9823255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 5 2008, 02:47 PM~9871226
> *both holes patched up, firewall was stripped down scuffed and primered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seeing primer makes it feel that much closer :biggrin:
> what hole??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THE BIG HOLE ON THE PASSANGER SIDE FOR THE FISH TANK STILL ?



















































OH SHIT THE SECRECTS OUT :0 



























































































J/K :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK COAST


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

yeah that's looking real nice...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

What about you? :angry: this was 4 pages back with the rollin deep 59.













sorry ray!


----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 14 2008, 05:59 PM~9943971
> *What about you?  :angry:  this was 4 pages back with the rollin deep 59.
> sorry ray!
> *


 :0 :nicoderm: .looks good coast :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## sj59

bump for coast


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

hno: hear you got some wheels.


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 16 2008, 10:10 PM~9960598
> *hno: here you got some wheels.
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 16 2008, 09:10 PM~9960598
> *hno: here you got some wheels.
> *


and some tires :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Feb 17 2008, 01:02 PM~9963382
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *


agree


----------



## Big Body Caddi

What's new Coast


----------



## Coast One

top secret shit :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

hey man so are you doing a 90s frame swap or just putting a diff engine?


----------



## Coast One

full frame swap.


----------



## 155/80/13

right on, you gonna post pics as you do the whole thing? ima need some help with mine :happysad:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 23 2008, 10:59 PM~10016001
> *full frame swap.
> *


 :biggrin: gots to do it!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 21 2008, 12:44 PM~9995211
> *top secret shit :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 4 2007, 12:21 AM~7614803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good shit right there.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 21 2008, 09:44 AM~9995211
> *top secret shit :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## sj59

bump


----------



## ghettoslick1

looks gud homie i cant wait till i get a garage so i can strip my caddy down and do a wrap


----------



## rollindeep408

:werd:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Mar 1 2008, 05:39 PM~10066421
> *Good shit right there.
> *


what is that flat bar that runs the length to keep the x member from collapsing??


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life




----------



## PAPER CHASER

MAN YOUR DOING 1 HELL OF A JOB , CAR IS GOING TO B 
REAL CLEAN . CAN'T WAIT TO SEE SOME UPDATE PIC'S :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 4 2007, 01:36 PM~7618285
> *picked up my interior today :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: THIS CAR IS GOING TO BE BAD ASS, LOVE THE COLORS


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 23 2008, 10:59 PM~10016001
> *full frame swap.
> *


o'rly


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 5 2008, 09:18 AM~10094246
> *:biggrin:
> *


wats up mr coast, your car is coming along nice i like the color of your seats keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

bringin to the top 4 mr coast. :twak: get on it homie :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:dunno: slippin in the topic


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 24 2008, 12:33 AM~10239678
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

This shit will be hard when its done


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 24 2008, 12:33 AM~10239678
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i seen your door :biggrin: looks good coast now huury up :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## INKA

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 24 2008, 07:56 PM~10247423
> *:0 i seen your door  :biggrin: looks good coast now huury up :biggrin:
> *


  wut door ?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 25 2008, 09:36 AM~10250739
> * wut door ?
> *


 :biggrin: i think he means the seatbelts.


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

whats the hold up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

no hold up... its coming, and will be out soon enough... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 25 2008, 12:06 PM~10250997
> *:biggrin: i think he means the seatbelts.
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 25 2008, 11:56 PM~10257643
> *no hold up... its coming, and will be out soon enough... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: finally a picture of me working.


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 26 2008, 12:36 AM~10257713
> *:biggrin: finally a picture of me working.
> *


 :angry: yeah....... finally you working


:biggrin: J/k homie.

guess you guys been holding it down. aint got no calls out this way for a homies help :nicoderm:


----------



## Coast One

cuz its usually past your bed time :0

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 26 2008, 01:36 AM~10257713
> *:biggrin: finally a picture of me working.
> *


thats only cuz we found u dremel :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Mar 26 2008, 01:34 PM~10261569
> *thats only cuz we found u dremel :biggrin:
> *


Finally a tool I can work with! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

snap-tite level 1


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 26 2008, 10:45 AM~10259200
> *:angry:  yeah....... finally you working
> :biggrin:  J/k homie.
> 
> guess you guys been holding it down. aint got no calls out this way for a homies help  :nicoderm:
> *


Dont feel bad.....he dont call me anymore.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 26 2008, 05:57 PM~10262563
> *Finally a tool I can work with! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 26 2008, 09:16 AM~10259431
> *cuz its usually past your bed time :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: well you know pops is gettin old---er now

:buttkick: but i can still keep up with you lil youngsta's  

dont 4get bout that 4:30 am shit we did with bills ride


----------



## Rollinaround

TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

1car gone..... more time for "so hood"
i can smell progress in the wind :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## INKA

whats going on mr coast


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 30 2008, 02:54 PM~10290516
> *  1car gone..... more time for "so hood"
> i can smell progress in the wind  :biggrin:
> *



I will miss that car.


----------



## Coast One

me too  









time to finsih up the lac!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

nice pic right there..... the only thing it needs is to be back on the rims and laid out in that pic.


but its kool, the lac will look tighter posing there :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 31 2008, 02:37 PM~10299567
> *me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to finsih up the lac!
> *


REAL NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

third brake light coming along... it was more work than i thought it was going to be. uffin:


----------



## Coast One

so heres the doors with the door panels test fitted for seat belt action...
:0









:0 :0









:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

pu tthe front end back on


----------



## Coast One

starting to look like a car again :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Mar 31 2008, 03:37 PM~10299567-->
> 
> 
> 
> me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to finsih up the lac!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Apr 1 2008, 11:14 AM~10306920
> *starting to look like a car again :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     

Coast April 11th??? Rivi time??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 31 2008, 03:37 PM~10299567
> *me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to finsih up the lac!
> *


i saw this drive away today :uh: :tears: :happysad: caddy will be nice though


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 1 2008, 09:50 AM~10306697
> *so heres the doors with the door panels test fitted for seat belt action...
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU HAVE ANY BRIGHTER PIC'S ?


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 1 2008, 09:07 PM~10312703
> *YOU HAVE ANY BRIGHTER PIC'S ?
> *



ANY BRIGHTER AND HE WILL BE GIVING SHIT AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

ill get some better pics now that i got some batteries for my camera :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 2 2008, 09:36 AM~10315692
> *ill get some better pics now that i got some batteries for my camera :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Apr 2 2008, 08:55 AM~10314978
> *ANY BRIGHTER AND HE WILL BE GIVING SHIT AWAY :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 

damn bro i could swear i saw you avitar pic somewear else on here :uh:


----------



## Coast One

got pics!

ill post them when i get home :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 3 2008, 08:31 AM~10324679
> *got pics!
> 
> ill post them when i get home :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Apr 3 2008, 12:03 PM~10325962
> *
> *


x2


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Apr 2 2008, 08:55 AM~10314978
> *ANY BRIGHTER AND HE WILL BE GIVING SHIT AWAY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 2 2008, 11:21 PM~10322877
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> damn bro i could swear i saw you avitar pic somewear else on here :uh:
> *


hahaha... yeah I saw it to ... I took car of it


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 3 2008, 08:31 AM~10324679
> *got pics!
> 
> ill post them when i get home :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: waiting :twak: 






:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Apr 4 2008, 01:56 PM~10335364
> *hahaha... yeah I saw it to ... I took car of it
> *


 :0 gangster :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky




----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

what happend to the pics bro


----------



## Coast One

I COULDNT UPLOAD THEM AT MY MOMS DURING LUNCH, AND HAVENT HAD TIME TO UPLOAD THEM AT HOME. DEPENDING ON WHAT TIME I GET HOME TONITE, WE'LL SEE IF I CAN DO IT.


----------



## Coast One

TEST FITTED the back panel and filler piece. got to see how much more ceramic grit i have left to remove for the light to shine thru.


----------



## Coast One

sections i had to cut out to make the seat belt mechanisms work


----------



## Coast One




----------



## STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE

Can't wait bro car going to look GOOD hno: Put mine to shame.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2008, 11:50 PM~10362016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 when you get that big ass color bar? :angry: still waiting on mine


----------



## Coast One

had it for a while now


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:0 how am i going to open my doors :angry:


:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 8 2008, 12:48 AM~10362011
> *sections i had to cut out to make the seat belt mechanisms work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANYMORE SEATBELTS PIC'S ????


----------



## Coast One

nah  sent them out to get re-webbed. maybe when i get them back


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 8 2008, 10:20 AM~10364310
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 wut the f..., when that ugly ass car get to da spot :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 8 2008, 03:27 PM~10366526
> *:0  wut the f..., when that ugly ass car get to da spot  :biggrin:
> *


Whos mine or Coast's? naw just fuckin with yah! brought it by last night!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 8 2008, 10:50 AM~10364567
> *:0 how am i going to open my doors :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


Very carefully! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 8 2008, 09:00 AM~10362943
> *:0  when you get that big ass color bar?      :angry:  still waiting on mine
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 8 2008, 09:00 AM~10362943
> *:0  when you get that big ass color bar?      :angry:  still waiting on mine
> *


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 8 2008, 10:50 AM~10364567
> *:0 how am i going to open my doors :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


I made sure not to ding your car when i was there.  So when you going to come through and help a homie out?


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:

tonite


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 9 2008, 01:22 PM~10374318
> *:roflmao:
> 
> tonite
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 8 2008, 12:50 PM~10364567
> *:0 how am i going to open my doors :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


into someones paris :biggrin: :0 :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE_@Apr 8 2008, 01:54 AM~10362031
> *Can't wait bro car going to look GOOD hno: Put mine to shame.
> *


thats cause you need to work on that shit regal is done :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

tonite i sanded the roof down to metal, and started the body work on it.
also cleaned upthe seams on both sides :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## INKA

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 10 2008, 12:00 AM~10379489
> *tonite i sanded the roof down to metal, and started the body work on it.
> also cleaned upthe seams on both sides :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 8 2008, 11:20 AM~10364310
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i love these hoggs :biggrin: cant wait to see both of these when there done :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

:wave:


----------



## JUIC'D64

:0


----------



## Coast One

:scrutinize:


----------



## eastbay_drop

the car is gonna look sick, i like the brake light!


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 10 2008, 09:59 PM~10387660
> *:0
> *



damn Lucky... why u gotta put mutha fuckas on blast


----------



## Rollinaround

:0 Coast...you gotta do that!!!


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Apr 11 2008, 11:52 PM~10396686
> *damn Lucky... why u gotta put mutha fuckas on blast
> *


its motivation :biggrin: cant wait to see it out


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 10 2008, 02:02 AM~10379490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coast One

trying out the difference between caprice calipers and cadi calipers on the the cadi spindel. little difference but not much. im going to go with caprice spindels instead so my 13s can clear without rubbing and having to grind or using spacers. uffin:


----------



## Rollinaround

Looks good, are those ORIGINAL DAYTONS.


----------



## Coast One

yes sir... but those aint going on the cadi


----------



## Rollinaround

TIGHT.

THANKS FOR THE PM CARNALE.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

looks good coaster!


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 14 2008, 11:34 AM~10412769
> *trying out the difference between caprice calipers and cadi calipers on the the cadi spindel. little difference but not much. im going to go with caprice spindels instead so my 13s can clear without rubbing and having to grind or using spacers. uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WHAT YEAR CAPRICE ??*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

say coast, the differance on the caprice spindles is they comes with 11 inch rotors on some models


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 14 2008, 01:34 PM~10412769
> *trying out the difference between caprice calipers and cadi calipers on the the cadi spindel. little difference but not much. im going to go with caprice spindels instead so my 13s can clear without rubbing and having to grind or using spacers. uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


^^^^^^damn nevermind :biggrin: ,I just read your post! lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 14 2008, 07:13 PM~10416566
> *WHAT YEAR CAPRICE ??
> *


77-90
the calipers are basically the same shit. but the rotor are smaller, so the braket on the spindel for the caliper is a little closer to the center. it allows clearance for the 13s. the size of the spindel from ball joint to ball joint is the same.


----------



## Sj4lyfe

THE CADDY LOOKS GOOD CARLOS


----------



## Coast One




----------



## sj59

bump for Mr. Coast


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 14 2008, 11:51 PM~10419176
> *77-90
> the calipers are basically the same shit. but the rotor are smaller, so the braket on the spindel for the caliper is a little closer to the center. it allows clearance for the 13s. the size of the spindel from ball joint to ball joint is the same.
> *


*THNX FOR THE INFO COAST !! *


----------



## Rollinaround

:wave:


----------



## MODHOPPER

:0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Glass out yet?


----------



## Coast One

no. i heard you tried to kick it out. and still failed.


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 15 2008, 11:20 PM~10425624
> *THNX FOR THE INFO COAST !!
> *


x2


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 18 2008, 01:36 PM~10448130
> *no. i heard you tried to kick it out. and still failed.
> *


 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 18 2008, 03:16 PM~10448808
> *:0
> *


 I was only following instructions.


----------



## Guest

stop snitching!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

LOOKING GOOD.....WHENS IT GONNA BE FINISHED ?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking real nice Carlos...


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 18 2008, 08:19 PM~10450535
> *LOOKING GOOD.....WHENS IT GONNA BE FINISHED ?
> *


hno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 18 2008, 11:12 PM~10451913
> *hno:
> *


LIKE THAT HUH :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Apr 18 2008, 05:15 PM~10449607
> *stop snitching!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:angry: page 4, :nono: not acceptable :buttkick:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 24 2008, 11:03 PM~10498555
> *:angry:  page 4,  :nono:  not acceptable  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## titslover

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:dunno:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

oh man i totally forgot about this topic, saw it a while ago.
nice progress u makin! keep us posted  :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

after thinking it over for a while, i think i may redo the patterns on the frame. i wasnt going to pattern the car out, just the frame. i like classy looking caddies, so it was just going to be just one color paint, with a single gold leaf line along the body line. and a mural on the trunk.
but i may pattern out the car now. so i may have to change the patterns on the frame to match... i dont know yet.
choices :dunno:


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 28 2008, 02:03 PM~10523318
> *after thinking it over for a while, i think i may redo the patterns on the frame. i wasnt going to pattern the car out, just the frame. i like classy looking caddies, so it was just going to be just one color paint, with a single gold leaf line along the body line. and a mural on the trunk.
> but i may pattern out the car now. so i may have to change the patterns on the frame to match... i dont know yet.
> choices :dunno:
> *


SHIT WHATEVER YOU DO I'M SURE WILL LOOK GOOD CAUSE I SEEN YOUR PAINT AND PATTEREN SKILLS AND ALL I CAN SAY IS I LIKE YOUR STYLE THE GRAPHICS YOU DO SEEM TO GO WITH THE FLOW OF THE CAR, VERY NICE WORK
:wow:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 28 2008, 02:14 PM~10523450
> *:biggrin:
> *


go to work!!


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 28 2008, 02:03 PM~10523318
> *after thinking it over for a while, i think i may redo the patterns on the frame. i wasnt going to pattern the car out, just the frame. i like classy looking caddies, so it was just going to be just one color paint, with a single gold leaf line along the body line. and a mural on the trunk.
> but i may pattern out the car now. so i may have to change the patterns on the frame to match... i dont know yet.
> choices :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 28 2008, 03:16 PM~10523484
> *I'ma go to work on your car!!
> *


I wish...

:banghead:


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 28 2008, 07:20 PM~10526432
> *I wish...
> 
> :banghead:
> *


get a job, you have to much time to think... :0


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 29 2008, 10:41 AM~10530818
> *get a job, you have to much time to think... :0
> *


 :loco:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

not even gonna say it...... guess we'll just have to wait :tears:


----------



## Coast One

MAYBE THE CATS CAN TAKE OUT MY BACK WINDOW THIS MONTH...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 9 2008, 10:29 AM~10616786
> *MAYBE THE CATS CAN TAKE OUT MY BACK WINDOW THIS MONTH...
> *


only if the shop is open! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 9 2008, 12:29 PM~10616786
> *MAYBE THE CATS CAN TAKE OUT MY BACK WINDOW THIS MONTH...
> *


 :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 9 2008, 10:29 AM~10616786
> *MAYBE THE CATS CAN TAKE OUT MY BACK WINDOW THIS MONTH...
> *


 :twak: u know u only gotta call a homie


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 9 2008, 10:29 AM~10616786
> *MAYBE THE CATS CAN TAKE OUT MY BACK WINDOW THIS MONTH...
> *


have they shown up?


----------



## Coast One

no, maybe next month. :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 20 2008, 10:23 AM~10695745
> *no, maybe next month. :uh:
> *


POST SOME UPDATES BEFORE I DO :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

IF THERE WAS UPDATES, I WOULD POST THEM, MAYBE AFTER THE WINDOW GETS TAKEN OUT... :0


----------



## Coast One

GETTING TIRED OF LOOKING AT IT. SOMEONE WANNA BUY IT AND FINISH IT? hno:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 9 2008, 10:29 AM~10616786
> *MAYBE THE CATS CAN TAKE OUT MY BACK WINDOW THIS MONTH...
> *


  cats broke into the shop


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 20 2008, 01:26 PM~10696194
> *GETTING TIRED OF LOOKING AT IT. SOMEONE WANNA BUY IT AND FINISH IT? hno:
> *


I'll come get it..


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 20 2008, 03:57 PM~10698357
> *  cats broke into the shop
> *


check it out gil


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 20 2008, 04:57 PM~10698357
> *  cats broke into the shop
> *



they came in like ten deep, handled it and booked it :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@May 20 2008, 10:29 PM~10701931
> *check it out gil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: wut the fuck.... wheres that at? who took the pic? where you find it?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 21 2008, 12:04 PM~10704671
> *:angry:  wut the fuck.... wheres that at? who took the pic? where you find it?
> *


BRITISH COLUMBIA.....A LUXURIOUS MEMBER.........IN THE LUXURIOUS THREAD


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 21 2008, 11:16 AM~10704742
> *BRITISH COLUMBIA.....A LUXURIOUS MEMBER.........IN THE LUXURIOUS THREAD
> *


 :angry: fuckin biters.......... j/k


im flattered that he wanted a car EXACTLY like mine




its kool :biggrin: are there any other pics of it/ i would like to see the graphics more. also noticed he tilted the antena. car looks kool from wat i can see in the pic


----------



## Coast One

looks like hes got dual antennas...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## Coast One

dash and inserts look good uffin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 21 2008, 12:52 PM~10705502
> *looks like hes got dual antennas...
> *


 :0 stole that 1 from my 68 :banghead:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 21 2008, 12:59 PM~10705566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn, pretty clean. i like the stripes on the quarter window around the emblem and on the seats. the murals on the dash and door inserts are tight.............. might have to steal that idae. :biggrin: 



its only fair, :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 21 2008, 07:31 PM~10707079
> *:0  damn, pretty clean. i like the stripes on the quarter window around the emblem and on the seats. the murals on the dash and door inserts are tight.............. might have to steal that idae. :biggrin:
> its only fair, :biggrin:
> *




agree,
those murals are in some bad ass locations

but theres nothing like the OG one gil


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 28 2008, 04:03 PM~10523318
> *after thinking it over for a while, i think i may redo the patterns on the frame. i wasnt going to pattern the car out, just the frame. i like classy looking caddies, so it was just going to be just one color paint, with a single gold leaf line along the body line. and a mural on the trunk.
> but i may pattern out the car now. so i may have to change the patterns on the frame to match... i dont know yet.
> choices :dunno:
> *


The choice is easy to make Carlos...I told you when you came up here, you got to pattern out that caddy...You got that gift that other people pay to have on their cars...Just Dooooooooooooo ittttttttt fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool6six

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 21 2008, 01:59 PM~10705566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

wud up Coast ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

wud up Coast ?


----------



## Coast One

qvo cheeze :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 22 2008, 08:29 AM~10711867
> *qvo cheeze :biggrin:
> *


whats new .....any progress pics ?


----------



## west_side85

HEY WHAT UP COAST I AINT GOT SHIT GOING ON FOR FRIDAY NITE WHATS THE DEAL U GETTING INTO ANYTHING..? LET ME KNOW AND HIT ME UP G.....


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@May 23 2008, 12:10 AM~10717801
> *HEY WHAT UP COAST I AINT GOT SHIT GOING ON FOR FRIDAY NITE WHATS THE DEAL U GETTING INTO ANYTHING..? LET ME KNOW AND HIT ME UP G.....
> *


huh...sounds like a date..


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 22 2008, 10:29 PM~10718302
> *huh...sounds like a date..
> *


who's gonna be the chick ? :0 :biggrin: j/p


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 23 2008, 01:29 AM~10718302
> *huh...sounds like a date..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

STINK LINCONS


----------



## Coast One

lincoln are ok :uh:

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 21 2008, 08:49 PM~10707805
> *The choice is easy to make Carlos...I told you when you came up here, you got to pattern out that caddy...You got that gift that other people pay to have on their cars...Just Dooooooooooooo ittttttttt fokker... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 21 2008, 06:49 PM~10707805
> *The choice is easy to make Carlos...I told you when you came up here, you got to pattern out that caddy...You got that gift that other people pay to have on their cars...Just Dooooooooooooo ittttttttt fokker... :biggrin:
> *


:around:

:biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 21 2008, 04:45 PM~10707193
> *agree,
> those murals are in some bad ass locations
> 
> but theres nothing like the OG one gil
> *


 :biggrin: thanks eddie


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 21 2008, 04:45 PM~10707193
> *agree,
> those murals are in some bad ass locations
> 
> but theres nothing like the OG one gil
> *


 :biggrin: thanks eddie


----------



## Coast One

dont you have yor own thread :uh:

jk :biggrin: tell the cats im putting out some milk for them


----------



## west_side85

***. ......... u gota wear the pink thong i bought you if im gonna take u out.. ha ha 
shit changed i had a delivery in fresno we gonna roll to motif or bar and grill tommorow hit me if u down g....


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@May 23 2008, 08:18 PM~10724946
> ****. ......... u gota wear the pink thong i bought you if im gonna take u out.. ha ha
> shit changed i had a delivery in fresno we gonna roll to motif or bar and grill tommorow hit me if u down g....
> *


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## Coast One

:ugh: :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## BAY AREA 64

no new pics whats left to do


----------



## BAY AREA 64

ttt


----------



## Coast One

paint and assembly :biggrin:


----------



## west_side85

wheres the pics...!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 26 2008, 09:25 PM~10743097
> *paint and assembly :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: sounds good..............



hit a homie up if you need a hand bro


:twak: hit a homie up anyways


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2007, 07:54 PM~7633960
> *he still has to refoam it, so it will be seamless... i hope uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn the pic isnt working.lol


----------



## Coast One

the arm rest is now over at D&A, amador is working on them. he showed me some progress the other night, and i couldnt believe it was the same one. ill post pics when i get them back.

heres the pics that werent working


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

:biggrin:


----------



## D&A1

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 4 2008, 01:59 PM~10798269
> *the arm rest is now over at  D&A, amador is working on them. he showed me some progress the other night, and i couldnt believe it was the same one. ill post pics when i get them back.
> 
> heres the pics that werent working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont worry bro its in the right hands!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 4 2008, 03:59 PM~10798269
> *the arm rest is now over at  D&A, amador is working on them. he showed me some progress the other night, and i couldnt believe it was the same one. ill post pics when i get them back.
> 
> heres the pics that werent working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah,looking good bro, alot dont realize how much of a pain this conversion can be...i didnt go with fiberglass on mine, i decided to melt and mold with a small hand held torch only to push the 90 down with, then i will use fiberglass a small amount, the 90 peice is taller than that original, so i got it hot then used a wooden stick and started to mold it down some, its quite tricky this conversion is


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 4 2008, 10:34 PM~10802355
> *yeah,looking good bro, alot dont realize how much of a pain this conversion can be...i didnt go with fiberglass on mine, i decided to melt and mold with a small hand held torch only to push the 90 down with, then i will use fiberglass a small amount, the 90 peice is taller than that original, so i got it hot then used a wooden stick and started to mold it down some, its quite tricky this conversion is
> *


the 90 arm rest is a little taller and square. the 80s has the slant towards the bottom. it took a while to figure out how to cut them, cant just cut straight up and down. kinda like a puzzle.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 5 2008, 11:45 AM~10804621
> *the 90 arm rest is a little taller and square. the 80s has the slant towards the bottom. it took a while to figure out how to cut them, cant just cut straight up and down. kinda like a puzzle.
> *


yep thats true, im having a hard time trying to figure out how im going to make the seat belt retractor work for the 80's door, i know on the 90 door its sits back in the door more (countersunk), i was thinking of cutting that 90 peice with the studs on it out of the 4dr, then cutting a section out of the 2dr then welding it in somehow, but the problem i ran into is the 80's door actulator is pop riveted right in the way of where the 90's rectractor would sit?  im stumped on this one


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

sorry for posting a pic in your build but heres my issue im having  



















im using a ugly coupe panel for my mock up...lol


----------



## Coast One

im already past that... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

IM AT THE POINT WHERE I WISH I WOULD HAVE NEVER FUCKED WITH IT AND JUST LEFT IT WITH THE STOCK SEATBELTS. I KNOW I HATED THEM IN THE FOURDOOR, ALWAYS IN THE WAY. FUCK IT LOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 5 2008, 03:39 PM~10806440
> *im already past that... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:twak:


----------



## Coast One

:uh:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

hno:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 5 2008, 02:58 PM~10806583
> *IM AT THE POINT WHERE I WISH I WOULD HAVE NEVER FUCKED WITH IT AND JUST LEFT IT WITH THE STOCK SEATBELTS. I KNOW I HATED THEM IN THE FOURDOOR, ALWAYS IN THE WAY. FUCK IT LOL
> *


 :angry: coast will be coast


----------



## four 0 eight

coast wut up bro been awhile whats new


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:uh: coast.................coast



:dunno:


----------



## Coast One

:dunno:
looking for a painter :ugh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## Coast One

i got my 3rd brake light mounted and working... the ceramic on the window has been taken off where the light goes. now i got to come up with a cover for the light. ill post pics tonite


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 24 2008, 12:36 AM~10938279
> *:dunno:
> looking for a painter :ugh:
> *


CARLOS FROM SNAP-ON :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 24 2008, 02:05 PM~10941791
> *i got my 3rd brake light mounted and working... the ceramic on the window has bean taken off where the light goes. now i got to come up with a cover for the light. ill post pics tonite
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 24 2008, 07:30 PM~10943803
> *CARLOS FROM SNAP-ON :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:twak:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 25 2008, 09:30 AM~10947459
> *:twak:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

Where the pics at?


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:
i didnt post them cuz then id have to censor them :0 :biggrin:

jk


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 1 2008, 09:41 AM~10988622
> *:biggrin:
> i didnt post them cuz then id have to censor them :0 :biggrin:
> 
> jk
> *


Pics of the cadi, not your nudies! :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 24 2008, 07:30 PM~10943803
> *CARLOS FROM SNAP-ON :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hahaha thats sum funny shit... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

STOP WORKING ON EVERYONE ELSES CAR AND FOCUS ON YOURS......I GIVE YOU PERMISSION NOW. :biggrin:































































































































JFWY


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 3 2008, 08:25 AM~11004574
> *STOP WORKING ON EVERYONE ELSES CAR AND FOCUS ON YOURS......I GIVE YOU PERMISSION NOW. :biggrin:
> JFWY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 543Records

'90 PANELS COMING SOON....


----------



## SJDEUCE

cadi/64/63 :angry: will you every drive another lowrider? :angry: :biggrin: you can drive mine  :0


----------



## Rollinaround

TTT


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 3 2008, 10:16 AM~11005236
> *cadi/64/63 :angry: will you every drive another lowrider? :angry:  :biggrin: you can drive mine   :0
> *


yup, but it takes time and patience to build a frame off... patience cuz the planets have to be aligned to keep things moving when your at the mercy of others. itll be done before you know it. 

plus ive only been without a lowrider for less than a year... :tears:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Jul 3 2008, 10:13 AM~11005215
> *'90 PANELS COMING SOON....
> *


You wanna make some for a 2 door box? :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

hes the rocker guy...


----------



## Rollinaround

YOU COMIN BY ESE?


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 3 2008, 04:16 PM~11007935
> *You wanna make some for a 2 door box?  :cheesy:
> *



ben has the attention span of a squirell..... 
leave him alone till hes done with coasts rockers!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:0

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## OneStopCustoms

Carlos, more progress pics bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

ill post pics of some color, hopefully after this weekend... we'll see.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2008, 02:14 PM~11057894
> *ill post pics of some color, hopefully after this weekend... we'll see.
> *


 :cheesy: been waiting to hear that!


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 10 2008, 06:21 PM~11060095
> *:cheesy:  been waiting to hear that!
> *


 :uh: and your ride? :twak:


----------



## Coast One

got the door rockers molded, test fitted...


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

Some more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

got some color on the car...
based it... 


















cleared it...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking good coast


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 15 2008, 12:01 PM~11093150
> *got some color on the car...
> based it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleared it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats a bad color..


----------



## Coast One

color looks nicer in person...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:yes:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 15 2008, 10:01 AM~11093150
> *got some color on the car...
> based it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleared it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


about time :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 17 2008, 11:38 AM~11111695
> *color looks nicer in person...
> *


i agree bout time coaster :biggrin:


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 18 2008, 11:24 PM~11125658
> *i agree bout time coaster :biggrin:
> *



x2 if u keep monsters on tap... coast will build something


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 20 2008, 02:06 PM~11133412
> *x2  if u keep monsters on tap... coast will build something
> *


  monsters? where you hiding them fucker? put them in the machine with the other drinks..... .75 :biggrin: 




holdout :twak:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

heres a better pic


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 22 2008, 03:26 PM~11151540
> *heres a better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 22 2008, 02:26 PM~11151540
> *heres a better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good carlos :thumbsup:


----------



## emhomie626

KEEP IT GOING IT LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## Coast One

some more... :cheesy:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

why such the rush to finish


----------



## Coast One

not rushing, just on it. shooting for vegas :biggrin:
hno:


----------



## 63REASONS

was up coast what color is that it looks nice


----------



## Coast One

a few of the visible bolts... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 24 2008, 02:43 PM~11169740
> *a few of the visible bolts... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 24 2008, 10:24 AM~11168454
> *not rushing, just on it. shooting for vegas :biggrin:
> hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: do it man . i am back from disneyland bro hit me up woth any help you or the homies might need. you know im here for you guys. just call. be seeing you guys this weekend


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 24 2008, 03:45 PM~11169753
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


stop playing with models and build ur shit!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 26 2008, 12:47 PM~11184153
> *stop playing with models and build ur shit!
> *


lol ttt for coast :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 24 2008, 02:45 PM~11169753
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 28 2008, 10:28 AM~11196910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 28 2008, 11:28 AM~11196910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 28 2008, 01:28 PM~11196910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

what up Coast ......You gonna wanna do some patterns on the Ltd >?


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

coast, how the hood come out............. actually just bringing to the top


----------



## Coast One

uffin: all jams are done. just need final block, to paint the rider. finishing up the rockers. engine is at the mechanics. almost ready for frame assembly :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup: lets do tha damn thing homie


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 31 2008, 05:30 PM~11227771
> *:thumbsup:  lets do tha damn thing homie
> *


x2


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 31 2008, 04:08 PM~11227521
> *uffin: all jams are done. just need final block, to paint the rider. finishing up the rockers. engine is at the mechanics. almost ready for frame assembly :biggrin:
> *


any and all people that know how to sand their hearts out are invited to the BLOCK PARTY :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

as long as theres food im there....... :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 22 2008, 03:26 PM~11151540
> *heres a better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












I know how you feels, I was there not to long ago! :uh: And on a lighter note, Thanks for the help on my Pearl issue. The one you recomended is working out just fine !! :biggrin: YOUR THE MAN COAST. :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

thanks, glad that worked for you


----------



## 90coupedraggn

OK THIS MIGHT BE A SILLY QUESTION BUT DO YOU HAVE A PAINT CODE FOR THE ORIGINAL COLOR OF YOU CAR CUZ MINE IS THAT COLOR AND I WANT IT BACK THANKS AND LOVE YO CADI MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

i wanna say thanks to all the homies that came and helped me out today... took it one step further than i had planned, but fuck it, aint nothin to it but to do it. uffin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 7 2008, 02:29 AM~11282114
> *i wanna say thanks to all the homies that came and helped me out today... took it one step further than i had planned, but fuck it, aint nothin to it but to do it. uffin:
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

you get it all set up bro? sorry i left b4 it was done. just a lil burnt right now. hope it worked out for you. post a pic 


hit me up later


----------



## Coast One

its cool it got late, at the end it was me, nate, charles and juan... it was scary but we got it done. uffin:
i got no pics. maybe in two weeks :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 7 2008, 10:23 AM~11284580
> *its cool it got late, at the end it was me, nate, charles and juan... it was scary but we got it done. uffin:
> i got no pics. maybe in two weeks :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 8 2008, 12:09 PM~11293330
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 8 2008, 10:14 AM~11293388
> *:0
> *


im telling you...


----------



## Psta




----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by 63REASONS_@Jul 24 2008, 12:33 PM~11169137
> *was up coast what color is that  it looks nice
> *


Lowe Paint mixed me up some Baywater... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 8 2008, 12:09 PM~11293330
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

LOOKING GOOD MAN


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 8 2008, 12:09 PM~11293330
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SURE IT WAS THAT FUCKER IS HIGH UP OFF THE GROUND.......


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 8 2008, 12:09 PM~11293330
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



like that :0


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## TD Hydros

FUcking tight man


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

good luck on your move again


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 11 2008, 06:49 PM~11317482
> *good luck on your move again
> 
> *


moving 2 the eastbay coast


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

move  say it aint so loco


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 11 2008, 05:43 PM~11317928
> *moving 2 the eastbay coast
> *


what part of the east bay


----------



## rollindeep408

wow coast have fun with that belly hope you got enough tape now lol


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 12 2008, 01:19 AM~11322223
> *wow coast have fun with that belly hope you got enough tape now lol
> *


yea had enough tape, thanks evan. uffin: its in clear :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2008, 06:17 AM~11322421
> *yea had enough tape, thanks evan. uffin: its in clear :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 nice***


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 11 2008, 09:24 PM~11319755
> *what part of the east bay
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE+Aug 11 2008, 04:49 PM~11317482-->
> 
> 
> 
> good luck on your move again
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, it was something i wanted, and it made perfect sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 05:43 PM~11317928
> *moving 2 the eastbay coast
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 05:51 PM~11318026
> *move   say it aint so loco
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :banghead:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-west coast ridaz_@Aug 11 2008, 08:24 PM~11319755
> *what part of the east bay
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 12 2008, 08:03 AM~11323059
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## oldskool6six

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2008, 09:46 AM~11323698
> *thanks, it was something i wanted, and it made perfect sense
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> :banghead:
> :biggrin:
> *


I heard u was moving 2 da east coast, say it aint true :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

fuck that im moving to mex...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2008, 04:17 AM~11322421
> *yea had enough tape, thanks evan. uffin: its in clear :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin coast. when i talked to you , you said hpoe to get it painted......... you went paint , patternes and clear . ALLLLLL night thing huh ? :thumbsup: looks good. 

i'll be by 2night for the stand


----------



## Coast One

hold up... i still got a week. but you can come and stand if youd like. :biggrin:


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2008, 05:17 AM~11322421
> *yea had enough tape, thanks evan. uffin: its in clear :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2008, 05:17 AM~11322421
> *yea had enough tape, thanks evan. uffin: its in clear :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING REALLY GOOD HOMIE, NICE JOB


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2008, 05:17 AM~11322421
> *yea had enough tape, thanks evan. uffin: its in clear :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool looks even nicer in person i wanted to drag it outside so i could see it in the sun lol anyway bro your on a roll keep it going you should have plenty of tape now :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 12 2008, 11:38 PM~11330575
> *cool looks even nicer in person i wanted to drag it outside so i could see it in the sun lol anyway bro your on a roll keep it going you should have plenty of tape now  :biggrin:
> *


ttt
whats next besides redoing a dash :0 that sucks bro hope it goed well


----------



## Coast One

tell me about it. its ok though, it was an accident, he didnt do it on purpose, or did he... :scrutinize: :biggrin: lucky it wasnt a window or something else.
its frame assembly time... i dont have a camera at the moment so probably no pics untill its close to done... :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking good dawg damn


----------



## Coast One

thanks... final stretch... hno:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 21 2008, 12:02 PM~11402593
> *thanks... final stretch... hno:
> *


PICS :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 12 2008, 09:38 PM~11330575
> *cool looks even nicer in person i wanted to drag it outside so i could see it in the sun lol anyway bro your on a roll keep it going you should have plenty of tape now  :biggrin:
> *


hey, i want plenty of tape too, :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

pic before i was done...









frame made it to the shop....


----------



## DELGADO74

lookin real good carlos  are you done with the rotiseree :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 21 2008, 09:49 AM~11402028
> *tell me about it. its ok though, it was an accident, he didnt do it on purpose, or did he... :scrutinize: :biggrin: lucky it wasnt a window or something else.
> its frame assembly time... i dont have a camera at the moment so probably no pics untill its close to done...  :0*


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Aug 21 2008, 01:52 PM~11404054
> *lookin real good carlos   are you done with the rotiseree :thumbsup:
> *


just about. waiting on hardner for the clear... they dropped off the wrong hardner. special order :biggrin: hopefully in today or tomorrow...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 21 2008, 08:49 AM~11402028
> *tell me about it. its ok though, it was an accident, he didnt do it on purpose, or did he... :scrutinize: :biggrin: lucky it wasnt a window or something else.
> its frame assembly time... i dont have a camera at the moment so probably no pics untill its close to done...  :0
> *


 :nosad: i just have bad luck!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2008, 06:17 AM~11322421
> *yea had enough tape, thanks evan. uffin: its in clear :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn Coast that is tight as fuck!!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

wut the fuck happen to da dash. im only gettin part of the story........ but i think it was on purpose cuz his car aint gettin done . :0 




just playin.... stirring up the shit :biggrin: hopefully i be around soon, just going thru it for a bit. chillin, you know.


----------



## Coast One

was wondering where you were.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 21 2008, 05:39 PM~11405971
> * wut the fuck happen to da dash. im only gettin part of the story........ but i think it was on purpose cuz his car aint gettin done .  :0 *


the 61 dash that i patterned last week... if the window was in, it would probably be broken. ill leave it at that :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Aug 21 2008, 02:49 PM~11404031
> *hey, i want plenty of tape too, :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


your turn will be real soon lol  :biggrin: 

and coast i know how it goes shit happens just hate when it happens to me lol . nate i wouldnt trip bro at least thats all that happened like coast said could have been worse anyway frame looks good cant wait to see it under the car :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 21 2008, 12:57 PM~11404098
> *just about. waiting on hardner for the clear... they dropped off the wrong hardner. special order  :biggrin: hopefully in today or tomorrow...
> *


 :0


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Aug 22 2008, 12:25 PM~11411915
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 22 2008, 11:54 AM~11412138
> *:0
> *


:0
told you ghost exist...


----------



## rhr26

:wave:


----------



## Coast One

pic from 2 weeks ago...


----------



## 1TUFF62

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 11 2008, 03:17 PM~11316775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


good job coast shit looks tight


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 22 2008, 03:31 PM~11413885
> *pic from 2 weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam i got to catch up


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 22 2008, 05:31 PM~11413885
> *pic from 2 weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Vegas Bound :0


----------



## west_side85

SICK.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

bad ass,,i love the colors


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Aug 22 2008, 12:25 PM~11411915
> *:0
> *


 :nono: fuckin pat?!?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## Psta




----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 26 2008, 01:57 AM~11439811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: thats right.

front test fit went smooth... rear end next.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 cat out of tha bag already huh? thought it was on the under till vegas?


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 26 2008, 04:11 AM~11439874
> *:biggrin: thats right.
> 
> front test fit went smooth... rear end next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 26 2008, 10:26 AM~11441584
> *:0  cat out of tha bag already huh? thought it was on the under till vegas?
> *


SNEAK PEEK...THERES STILL A LOT LEFT...


----------



## Coast One

OH YOU MEAN THIS? :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

lookin good


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 26 2008, 12:20 PM~11442048
> *OH YOU MEAN THIS? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Aug 26 2008, 05:41 PM~11445000
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


K.I. SS SG NOW THE I :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE

10 YEARS LATER
SOUTHSIDE LIFESTYLE RO ....ETC.
JUST BUSTING YOUR BALLS  :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

its cool, im not upset about any of those choices. im happier now with less stress 
and for the record i didnt "get out" of ki, as far as i remember everyone went there own ways and gilbert ended up holding it down on his own. some of the old members came back... but if you want to know the history im sure he can tell it how it really happened i was barely 18 when that happened.
Streetgame was a name i have for a website... calistreetgame.com 
we ended up just toying with to see if thats what we wanted to do. we chose not to do it cuz that wasnt where our hearts wanted to be. lil ricc knows its something weve (him me and ben) been talking about since we went from models to cars.  its sounds weird but i can honestly say i am exactly where ive been wanting to be.
i know your just fuckin with me, and thats cool. i aint mad at you. i just wanted to set the story straight for anyone who might be confused.
good luck with _your_ club :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 26 2008, 06:52 PM~11445542
> *its cool, im not upset about any of those choices. im happier now with less stress
> and for the record i didnt "get out" of ki, as far as i remember everyone went there own ways and gilbert ended up holding it down on his own. some of the old members came back... but if you want to know the history im sure he can tell it how it really happened i was barely 18 when that happened.
> Streetgame was a name i have for a website... calistreetgame.com
> we ended up just toying with to see if thats what we wanted to do. we chose not to do it cuz that wasnt where our hearts wanted to be. lil ricc knows its something weve (him me and ben) been talking about since we went from models to cars.  its sounds weird but i can honestly say i am exactly where ive been wanting to be.
> i know your just fuckin with me, and thats cool. i aint mad at you. i just wanted to set the story straight for anyone who might be confused.
> good luck with your club :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 
so no lifestyle? :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 26 2008, 11:20 AM~11442048
> *OH YOU MEAN THIS? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos running the i out here


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 26 2008, 09:36 PM~11447226
> *whos running the i out here
> *


Im the Pres of the San Jo chapter but we all run the club!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 26 2008, 05:52 PM~11445542
> *its cool, im not upset about any of those choices. im happier now with less stress
> and for the record i didnt "get out" of ki, as far as i remember everyone went there own ways and gilbert ended up holding it down on his own. some of the old members came back... but if you want to know the history im sure he can tell it how it really happened i was barely 18 when that happened.
> Streetgame was a name i have for a website... calistreetgame.com
> we ended up just toying with to see if thats what we wanted to do. we chose not to do it cuz that wasnt where our hearts wanted to be. lil ricc knows its something weve (him me and ben) been talking about since we went from models to cars.  its sounds weird but i can honestly say i am exactly where ive been wanting to be.
> i know your just fuckin with me, and thats cool. i aint mad at you. i just wanted to set the story straight for anyone who might be confused.
> good luck with your club :thumbsup:
> *


  yeah coast was always down for us while he was riding and when he was building models as lil coast. like he said he as other old members just kinda faded away to find their place. he knew if he ever wanted to, he could always put that k.I plaque back up. but i knew from a long time ago, watching the homie grow up and tone his talent, that his real connection to the low rider game came from the l.a. styles and clubs. this was no surprise to me. i know he is happier now. like i said, i've known coast since he was teenager in our model club. so im just happy that he is happy..... and that no matter wut club, we got his talent and dedication to riding , here in san jose.



 for now


----------



## SJDEUCE

what you call la styles? :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 27 2008, 12:32 PM~11451530
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Coast One

exactly


----------



## Coast One




----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 27 2008, 12:41 PM~11451596
> *exactly
> *


exactly


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 27 2008, 05:09 AM~11449365
> *Im the Pres of the San Jo chapter but we all run the club!
> *


  

Didnt know you was the Pres.  

Caddy is looking nice Coast.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 27 2008, 05:09 AM~11449365
> *Im the Pres of the San Jo chapter but we all run the club!
> *


WHATS UP LIL RICC  AND COAST YOUR CADDY LOOKING GOOD BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

his style, as in his pattern designs and his flava. he grew up here in san jose. riding with the homies. but as he was growing up, a lot of videos and magazines were featuring the la style of rides ( paint and stuff) . i think all that influenced his designing. just my .02 tho bro. 



no set trippin :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool6six

HONESTLY ! what does it matter who he rides wit, my opinion is every man is his own man and dont have 2 explain 2 nobody why he does what he does. that is just my .02 cents


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Aug 27 2008, 06:12 PM~11454715
> *HONESTLY ! what does it matter who he rides wit, my opinion is every man is his own man and dont have 2 explain 2 nobody why he does what he does. that is just my .02 cents
> *


never ask him to explain...i was fucking w/ him...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 27 2008, 12:42 PM~11451603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

anyways, enough of this shit, back to the build up. fuck waiting til next year.
amongst other things, got the fifth wheel cut and ready for a rim









test fitted...


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 28 2008, 05:09 AM~11458659
> *anyways, enough of this shit, back to the build up. fuck waiting til next year.
> amongst other things, got the fifth wheel cut and ready for a rim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> test fitted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REP THAT I WITH PRIDE HOMIE...I KNEW IT WAS JUST A MATTER OF TIME...CAR IS LOOKING GREAT..


----------



## Firefly

I just went through the whole topic, looking real good so far!


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 28 2008, 04:09 AM~11458659
> *anyways, enough of this shit, back to the build up. fuck waiting til next year.
> amongst other things, got the fifth wheel cut and ready for a rim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> test fitted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight cant wait to see it... :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

thanks. i cant wait to see it either :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

wheres the spokes




:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

i couldnt afford the spokes, just the dish :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 28 2008, 11:29 AM~11460704
> *  wheres the spokes
> :biggrin:
> *


making his own using Jacc n the box straws!!!!
Times are hard!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 28 2008, 12:00 PM~11460460
> *thanks. i cant wait to see it either :biggrin:
> *


looking good coast, this cars gonna be bad ass when its out, im lovin the colors man


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

STRAWS FROM 7 11, THEY GOT MORE COLORS :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

im on it


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 27 2008, 11:42 AM~11451603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good coast


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Aug 28 2008, 11:32 AM~11460746-->
> 
> 
> 
> i couldnt afford the spokes, just the dish :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Psta_@Aug 28 2008, 11:40 AM~11460822
> *making his own using Jacc n the box straws!!!!
> Times are hard!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I got some old rusted spokes laying around from my bolt on SHARP wire wheels (first set of rims ever) if you need them  

The "I" huh... :scrutinize:











:thumbsup: A bad ass cadillac sporting that plaque... PERFECT :worship: Always loved the lacs that come from that club. All this time I been giving you shit about your ride and you HAVE actually been working on it :wow: Never knew or I would be stopping by to bug you... I mean help :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:angry: no, you must stay away from all shops and get 54 back on the road. we need more riders out :twak:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 28 2008, 04:30 PM~11463488
> *:angry:  no, you must stay away from all shops and get 54 back on the road. we need more riders out  :twak:
> *


If you knew what the hold up was.... 


You would kick my ass Gill :buttkick:  Yes, its simple.. just have not invested the time. 


You guys work on this stuff at night, nothing ever gets done to the 54 at night :biggrin: Thats what sucks about living on the Southside and the ride is stored on the Eastside.


----------



## Coast One

you act like its far :twak:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 28 2008, 05:07 PM~11464385
> *you act like its far :twak:
> *


2 exits away :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Gotta respect Coast


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 28 2008, 08:00 PM~11464902
> *Gotta respect Coast
> *


you ain't got to...


----------



## Coast One

fuck coast...


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 28 2008, 08:24 PM~11465646
> *fuck coast...
> *


 :nono:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 28 2008, 04:37 PM~11464136
> *If you knew what the hold up was....
> You would kick my ass Gill  :buttkick:    Yes, its simple.. just have not invested the time.
> You guys work on this stuff at night, nothing ever gets done to the 54 at night  :biggrin:  Thats what sucks about living on the Southside and the ride is stored on the Eastside.
> *


WHEN DO YOU WANT TO GET TOGETHER AND GET THAT BOMB BACK ON THE STREETS, IM ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP  I KNOW A THING OR TWO ABOUT BOMBS :biggrin: 


T T T FOR COAST ONE AND HIS CADDY


----------



## EIGHT BALL

lookin real good there


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 28 2008, 04:37 PM~11464136
> *If you knew what the hold up was....
> You would kick my ass Gill  :buttkick:    Yes, its simple.. just have not invested the time.
> You guys work on this stuff at night, nothing ever gets done to the 54 at night  :biggrin:  Thats what sucks about living on the Southside and the ride is stored on the Eastside.
> *


hit a homie up. i'll help where i can


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Aug 28 2008, 07:24 PM~11465646-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck coast...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SJDEUCE_@Aug 28 2008, 08:43 PM~11466510
> *:nono:
> *



yeah i agree :nono: :nono:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 28 2008, 03:15 AM~11458665
> *REP THAT I WITH PRIDE HOMIE...I KNEW IT WAS JUST A MATTER OF TIME...CAR IS LOOKING GREAT..
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollinaround

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Aug 28 2008, 08:20 PM~11465615-->
> 
> 
> 
> you ain't got to...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast [email protected] 28 2008, 08:24 PM~11465646
> *fuck coast...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks (no ***), but will see if Joe is available to take care of that. :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SIC'N'[email protected] 28 2008, 10:17 PM~11467024
> *WHEN DO YOU WANT TO GET TOGETHER AND GET THAT BOMB BACK ON THE STREETS, IM ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP  I KNOW A THING OR TWO ABOUT BOMBS :biggrin:
> T T T FOR COAST ONE AND HIS CADDY
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 29 2008, 10:20 AM~11470616
> *hit a homie up. i'll help where i can
> *


Thanks fellas :wave: will let you guys know  





Gotta dig up the throwback pics for CoastOne


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 29 2008, 01:55 PM~11473325
> *:0  :roflmao:
> 
> No thanks (no ***), but will see if Joe is available to take care of that.  :0  :biggrin:
> Thanks fellas :wave: will let you guys know
> 
> Gotta dig up the throwback pics for CoastOne
> 
> *


yeah right :buttkick: you wont llet no one know nothing cuz you cant drive across san jose to the eastside to work on it :angry: :around: start a build up thread maybe you'll be forced to work on it :biggrin: LOOKIN GOOD COAST :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Aug 29 2008, 03:54 PM~11473726
> *yeah right :buttkick: you wont llet no one know nothing cuz you cant drive across san jose to the eastside to work on it :angry:  :around:  start a build up thread maybe you'll be forced to work on it :biggrin:    LOOKIN GOOD COAST :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS. IM going to need you to do a simple gold leaf stripe... just straight like stock. hno:


----------



## Rollinaround

NEEDS TO BE BE CLEANED UP....BUT...GAAWWWDDDD DAMN....FINALLY.

View My Video


----------



## Coast One

:0 nice!


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 29 2008, 03:01 PM~11473761
> *THANKS. IM going to need you to do a simple gold leaf stripe... just straight like stock.  hno:
> *


thats cool, get at me when you ready, but give me a week notice


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 2 2008, 11:27 AM~11497276
> *:0 nice!
> *



THANKS FOR STOPPING BY TONIGHT...I KNOW YOUR A BUSY MAN. SOOOO......WHEN YOU WANT MY TRUNK HEHEHEHEHEHE :420: ..AND THE ....??? :biggrin:


----------



## Psta




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 3 2008, 05:20 AM~11505088
> *
> *



HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY MY LONG TIME HOMIE


----------



## Coast One

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428611

if Zenith made the Chuck Street Series Chips, would you be interested in a set?
 
he would have to order a large quantity to stock them.
only worth making if people are interested in buying a set. he needs 20 sets sold to put in an order. click on the link above if interested...

A. Traditional









B. California


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 1 2008, 08:43 PM~11493933
> *NEEDS TO BE BE CLEANED UP....BUT...GAAWWWDDDD DAMN....FINALLY.
> 
> View My Video
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

didnt forget about you Coast ...I will get at you mid-next week


----------



## rollindeep408

ttt where the pics :0 :dunno:


----------



## Rollinaround

*THERES A TRUNK OUTSIDE WAITING TO BE PICKED UP....NEAR THE ROSE BUSH....DON'T KNOW WHOSE IT IS COAST, BUT IS HAS A SIGN FOR YOU ON IT...* :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

wheel wells are done


----------



## Coast One

belly is done too..body should be on the frame by the end of today.


----------



## 78 money carlo

looking good coast you and me have to make it to vegas


----------



## Coast One

im sure you will... im cutting it close hno: got home at 6am this morning... im trying


----------



## Rollinaround

fuck...all nighters is in the air. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

... hehehehehehehehhehehehe


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 6 2008, 04:26 PM~11535787
> *im sure you will... im cutting it close hno: got home at 6am this morning... im trying
> *


damn Carlos it's looking real nice my friend...Keep up the good work man cause good guys like yourself deserve a bad ass ride out there and this one you are building will be bad as fuck brother!!!


----------



## 78 money carlo

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 6 2008, 02:26 PM~11535787
> *im sure you will... im cutting it close hno: got home at 6am this morning... im trying
> *


I know i'm stressin like crazy


----------



## Tommy_Boy

:0


----------



## Coast One

got it rolling...


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 7 2008, 01:36 PM~11540942
> *got it rolling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 WOW, someone is shifting into OVERDRIVE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 7 2008, 01:36 PM~11540942
> *got it rolling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Spanky




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 looks real good bro. just take time to relax also bro. dont stress too much. it it'll cause you to rush and cut corners and i know you bro. if that happens you wil not be happy. and you deserve to be happy first homie. just remember to call on your homies if you need a hand . before your stress gets out of hand :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookin good


----------



## eastbay_drop

it allready looks clean like that! cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 7 2008, 01:36 PM~11540942
> *got it rolling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 looking nice


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 7 2008, 07:43 PM~11543365
> *:0  looks real good bro. just take time to relax also bro. dont stress too much. it it'll cause you to rush and cut corners and i know you bro. if that happens you wil not be happy. and you deserve to be happy first homie. just remember to call on your homies if  you need a hand . before your stress gets out of hand  :thumbsup:
> *


its cool. big joe, nate, charles, lil ben, evan, juan and raul came by saturday night and helped me get the car on the frame :thumbsup: , raul hooked it up with posole after uffin:
couldnt have done it wihout them


----------



## 63REASONS

it looks good coast :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sj59

bump 4 carlitos


----------



## JUIC'D64

damn looking good coast :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

glad it worked out homie. but like i said , it only takes a phone call :thumbsup:


----------



## MODHOPPER

wheres Pat????????


----------



## rollindeep408

> glad it worked out homie. but like i said , it only takes a phone call :thumbsup:
> [/quote
> 
> ok next time when your not drunk lol :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2008, 12:31 PM~11548484
> *its cool. big joe, nate, charles, lil ben, evan, juan and raul came by saturday night and helped me get the car on the frame :thumbsup: , raul hooked it up with posole after uffin:
> couldnt have done it wihout them
> 
> 
> *


no prob homie i got to see that bad bitch come together all worth it for me lol that and the posole :biggrin:


----------



## Psta




----------



## Coast One

...


----------



## Psta

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 8 2008, 11:53 PM~11555109
> *wheres Pat????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

FISHING :dunno:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 9 2008, 03:06 AM~11555816
> *...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NO WONDER WHY YOUR PHONE IS TURNED OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHENS THE ENGINE GOING IN?????


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 09:02 AM~11557358
> *WHENS THE ENGINE GOING IN?????
> *


why, do you want to help put it in?? :biggrin: 





jk.


i dunno, after its painted i guess.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 9 2008, 09:28 AM~11557520
> *why, do you want to help put it in?? :biggrin:
> jk.
> i dunno, after its painted i guess.
> *


IM ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP CARNAL, JUST GIVE ME A CALL OR SHOOT ME A P.M


----------



## 84caddy

GREAT work Coast! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

very nice Carlos


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Sep 9 2008, 09:37 AM~11557595-->
> 
> 
> 
> IM ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP CARNAL, JUST GIVE ME A CALL OR SHOOT ME A P.M
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 09:48 AM~11557693
> *GREAT work Coast!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Sep 9 2008, 09:52 AM~11557717
> *very nice Carlos
> *


thanks guys, still have a long way to go.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 9 2008, 11:28 AM~11557520
> *why, do you want to help put it in?? :biggrin:
> jk.
> i dunno, after its painted i guess.
> *


you need my help putting it in? after that one night I'm a pro..


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin: were you here when we sat the engine in the 64?


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 9 2008, 01:45 PM~11558552
> *:biggrin: were you here when we sat the engine in the 64?
> *


was I there? shit I damn near did it all myself...wtf? :angry:


----------



## Coast One

my bad expert. well you better get over here to put this shit in the cadi, dont know who else is capable...


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 9 2008, 02:08 PM~11559817
> *was I there? shit I damn near did it all myself...wtf? :angry:
> *



dont forget... u used my ugly stick


----------



## Coast One

:around:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## west coast ridaz

dam moving right along is it gnna be ready for vegas


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 7 2008, 12:36 PM~11540942
> *got it rolling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good homie.....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:. get at if your looking for any used, brand new and NOS Cadi parts.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz+Sep 9 2008, 10:22 PM~11564408-->
> 
> 
> 
> dam moving right along is it gnna be ready for vegas
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well... i was going to be very close, if everything went without hiccups, it could be done. i ordered seatbelt webbing samples, they got lost in the mail, they were suppose to be here at the begining of aug. they got here last week. i still have parts to order, im at the mercy of shipping, then the chromers. its still enough time. so who knows. itll be done in october. probably the day after lol. will be ready for new years for sure. fuck it.
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Sep 9 2008, 11:53 PM~11564993
> *Looking good homie.....:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:. get at if your looking for any used, brand new and NOS Cadi parts.
> *


fo sho. im going to be hitting you up for a few things  thanks

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2008, 11:05 AM~11566824
> *well... i was going to be very close, if everything went without hiccups, it could be done. i ordered seatbelt webbing samples, they got lost in the mail, they were suppose to be here at the begining of aug. they got here last week. i still have parts to order, im at the mercy of shipping, then the chromers. its still enough time. so who knows. itll be done in october. probably the day after lol. will be ready for new years for sure. fuck it.
> :uh:
> fo sho. im going to be hitting you up for a few things  thanks
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DAMITT!!!!! I WANTED TO SEE IT IN VEGAS  :biggrin: BUT NEW YEARS IS COO


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 10 2008, 02:38 PM~11569066
> *DAMITT!!!!! I WANTED TO SEE IT IN VEGAS   :biggrin:  BUT NEW YEARS IS COO
> *


yea i wanted to see it in vegas too. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 7 2008, 01:36 PM~11540942
> *got it rolling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THE CADI IS LOOKING GOOD !! THOSE 5:20'S FROM COKER OR O.G. PREMIUM SPORTWAY ? THEY LOOK NICE........*


----------



## west_side85

sick.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Sep 10 2008, 09:02 PM~11571281
> *sick.
> *


x2


----------



## PICAZZO

COAST, WE ALL KNOW YOUR A BUSY MAN, BUT HOPEFULLY YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 10 2008, 03:53 PM~11569608
> *THE CADI IS LOOKING GOOD !! THOSE 5:20'S FROM COKER OR O.G. PREMIUM SPORTWAY ? THEY LOOK NICE........
> *


theyre cokers


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2008, 12:05 PM~11566824
> *well... i was going to be very close, if everything went without hiccups, it could be done. i ordered seatbelt webbing samples, they got lost in the mail, they were suppose to be here at the begining of aug. they got here last week. i still have parts to order, im at the mercy of shipping, then the chromers. its still enough time. so who knows. itll be done in october. probably the day after lol. will be ready for new years for sure. fuck it.
> :uh:
> fo sho. im going to be hitting you up for a few things  thanks
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 11 2008, 10:27 AM~11575699
> *theyre cokers
> *


----------



## D&A1

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2008, 10:05 AM~11566824
> *well... i was going to be very close, if everything went without hiccups, it could be done. i ordered seatbelt webbing samples, they got lost in the mail, they were suppose to be here at the begining of aug. they got here last week. i still have parts to order, im at the mercy of shipping, then the chromers. its still enough time. so who knows. itll be done in october. probably the day after lol. will be ready for new years for sure. fuck it.
> :uh:
> fo sho. im going to be hitting you up for a few things  thanks
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


dont worry bro well get your car ready for new years fo show!!!!


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 11 2008, 09:27 AM~11575699
> *theyre cokers
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

TTT


----------



## Psta

wat it dewwwwwwwwwwww!?


----------



## Coast One

nothing much... uffin:


----------



## B. Gates

:thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2008, 02:53 PM~11569158
> *yea i wanted to see it in vegas too. :biggrin:
> *


*Me Three* :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

SO HOOD GONNA BE THE SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

its gonna be alright. i just want to get back on the road uffin:


----------



## Rollinaround

:yes: Me too


----------



## 63 ss rider

ttt


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 19 2008, 11:27 AM~11643812
> *its gonna be alright. i just want to get back on the road uffin:
> *


Just talked to homie... :biggrin: thanks for your help...drinks on me...


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 19 2008, 04:07 PM~11646721
> *Just talked to homie... :biggrin: thanks for your help...drinks on me...
> *



im there


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by B. Gates_@Sep 18 2008, 09:10 PM~11640013
> *:thumbsup:
> *


damn coast even bill gates likes your ride lol :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 9 2008, 01:06 AM~11555816
> *...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 9 2008, 03:06 AM~11555816
> *...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUIC'D64

looking good cant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

bolted the wheel wells to the finders. engines about ready to get put in...


----------



## Sj4lyfe

looks good c


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 22 2008, 11:41 AM~11664680
> *bolted the wheel wells to the finders. engines about ready to get put in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 LOOKING NICE BROTHA


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 22 2008, 10:19 AM~11665043
> *:0 LOOKING NICE BROTHA
> *


yeah it sure is :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

TTT4DACOASTER


----------



## D-Cheeze

FEW PARTS FOR YOU COAST 









OIL PAN 








700 R4 TRANNY PAN 








TIMING COVER KIT 
















CHROMED OVER BILLET ALUMNIUM BREATHER AND CENTER BOLT VALVE COVERS 









CHROMED POWERMASTER 140AMP ALTERNATOR KIT

CHROMED REVESRE ROTATION WATER PUMP IS STILL A DAY OR TWO OUT .....


----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## Sj4lyfe

looks good coast


----------



## 543Records




----------



## Psta




----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Sep 25 2008, 11:02 AM~11696210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Sep 25 2008, 12:02 PM~11696210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 LOOKING REAL GOOD COAST


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 25 2008, 01:11 PM~11697532
> *:0  :0 LOOKING REAL GOOD COAST
> *


thanks man, should be in paint real soon... just need to get the enigine in first.


----------



## 63 ss rider

:0


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 25 2008, 12:43 PM~11697947
> *thanks man, should be in paint real soon... just need to get the enigine in first.
> *


let me know if you need a hand :biggrin: :biggrin: im just around the coner


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Sep 25 2008, 10:48 AM~11696078
> *looks good coast
> *


*X2*


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Sep 25 2008, 05:51 PM~11699712
> *let me know if you need a hand  :biggrin:  :biggrin: im just around the coner
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky

gonna be a nice car...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 26 2008, 08:44 AM~11704511
> *  gonna be a nice car...
> *


x2


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Sep 25 2008, 11:02 AM~11696210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is there something missing :loco:


----------



## Kadillac G

:thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 6 2008, 04:15 PM~11535740
> *belly is done too..body should be on the frame by the end of today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



who did the pathern? :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 26 2008, 04:54 PM~11710176
> *who did the pathern? :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the owner of the car, coast one


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 26 2008, 04:44 AM~11704511
> *  gonna be a nice car...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 26 2008, 07:44 AM~11704511
> *  gonna be a nice car...
> *


x5


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Coast One




----------



## 408_Life

:0 lookin good


----------



## west_side85

what up mayne...


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Sep 26 2008, 10:12 PM~11711615
> *the owner of the car, coast one
> *


For real :scrutinize: So he no longer just runs around with a camera?!?  :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## 408_Life

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 29 2008, 06:02 PM~11732283
> *For real :scrutinize: So he no longer just runs around with a camera?!?  :0  :nicoderm:
> *



:roflmao: for real! he always had a camera.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 29 2008, 09:02 PM~11732283
> *For real :scrutinize: So he no longer just runs around with a camera?!?  :0  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by 408_Life_@Sep 30 2008, 12:33 PM~11739321
> *:roflmao: for real! he always had a camera.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze

if you need those parts coast come on by


----------



## Coast One

cool... calling you...


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 30 2008, 03:13 PM~11742142
> *if you need those parts coast come on by
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damn this is gonna be one bad ass cadillac!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 30 2008, 03:20 PM~11742219
> *cool... calling you...
> *


CALL MY CELL......


----------



## INKA

Ttt


----------



## CadillacNick

YO coast just seen ur build up for the first time goota say damn!!!!!!!!! Beautiul work, i gotta 81 2 door d'elegance i just started and lil overwhlmed but u just motivated so much more, gotta say thanks and keep up that sick work , much props from a fellow lowrider in the MIA!!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

Looks like I'll be seeing it in person real soon :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

Whats up Coast One.. It was good seeing you last weekend homie...You good peeps along with the other homies that came down with you.. hahahha so how about that magnet hahahaha


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 1 2008, 11:31 AM~11750609
> *Whats up Coast One.. It was good seeing you last weekend homie...You good peeps along with the other homies that came down with you.. hahahha so how about that magnet hahahaha
> *


how about those murals i already told you ill give you a monte carlo i got over here coast :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## titslover

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Oct 1 2008, 03:58 PM~11752561
> *how about those murals i already told you ill give you a monte carlo i got over here coast :biggrin:
> *


A$$hole... u just mad because i had you on speaker phone puto hahahaha


----------



## Coast One

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 1 2008, 12:31 PM~11750609
> *Whats up Coast One.. It was good seeing you last weekend homie...You good peeps along with the other homies that came down with you.. hahahha so how about that magnet hahahaha
> *


likewise, it was good meeting you too


----------



## 543Records

my bad, I didn't get a chance to check out the 4  
I was trying to recharge from the drive that morning :biggrin:


----------



## 543Records

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 1 2008, 01:31 PM~11750609
> *Whats up Coast One.. It was good seeing you last weekend homie...You good peeps along with the other homies that came down with you.. hahahha so how about that magnet hahahaha
> *


Sunny D was looking clean..  :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Oct 1 2008, 04:50 PM~11753594
> *my bad, I didn't get a chance to check out the 4
> I was trying to recharge from the drive that morning  :biggrin:
> *


that was you back there asleep :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 1 2008, 04:47 PM~11753549
> *likewise, it was good meeting you too
> *


dont worry homie people tell him the truth all the time, you can tell him it wasnt good to meet him, i do all the time :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Oct 1 2008, 06:00 PM~11753688
> *Sunny D was looking clean..   :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie.. will call u guys once im ready for the murals


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Oct 1 2008, 06:25 PM~11753959
> *dont worry homie people tell him the truth all the time, you can tell him it wasnt good to meet him, i do all the time :biggrin:
> *


talk to my lawyers biatch


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Oct 2 2008, 10:33 AM~11759531-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Oct 3 2008, 06:24 PM~11773163
> *
> *


what up abel!!


----------



## B. Gates

:ugh:


----------



## JUIC'D64

what up coast need any help :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

ANY NEW PICS


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 3 2008, 11:51 PM~11775332
> *ANY NEW PICS
> *


X2


----------



## Coast One

no more pics... :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 8 2008, 02:52 PM~11814990
> *no more pics... :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 8 2008, 03:52 PM~11814990
> *no more pics... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coast One

please check-in all cameras and camera phones at the door... :0


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 8 2008, 02:58 PM~11815072
> *please check-in all cameras and camera phones at the door... :0
> *


dam strict security must be a top secret mission :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Oct 8 2008, 05:02 PM~11815115
> *dam strict security must be a top secret mission :0  :biggrin:
> *


NO TE AGAS DAVID :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 8 2008, 04:03 PM~11815122
> *NO TE AGAS DAVID :biggrin:
> *


hahaha so hood is class 3 top secret classified now hahah


----------



## west_side85

what up g......


----------



## Coast One

Whats up bobby uffin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 8 2008, 04:04 PM~11815136
> *hahaha so hood is class 3 top secret classified now hahah
> *


:ugh: what cadillac? i dont know what your talking about... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 8 2008, 10:28 PM~11819318
> *:ugh: what cadillac? i dont know what your talking about...  :biggrin:
> *


i thought this was a body off pinto station wagon build ?


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 9 2008, 07:48 AM~11821031
> *i thought this was a body off pinto station wagon build ?
> *


it is isnt :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

oh you guys thought this was a real car? this should be in the model section...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Oct 9 2008, 08:54 AM~11821518
> *it is isnt :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


yes ....all the previous pics where just there to throw us off :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 9 2008, 12:25 PM~11821795
> *yes ....all the previous pics where just there to throw us off  :biggrin:
> *


TTT for coastones pinto build up


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 10 2008, 11:44 AM~11831538
> *TTT for coastones pinto build up
> *


shouldnt u be in vegas


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 10 2008, 10:45 AM~11831550
> *shouldnt  u be in vegas
> *


HE LEFT THIS MORNING IF YOUR CHECKIN :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 9 2008, 11:02 AM~11821592
> *oh you guys thought this was a real car? this should be in the model section...
> *



i was gona ask if you were done fabricating the hydro set up yet :biggrin:


----------



## INKA

we in line at the rio bout to grub


----------



## Cali-Stylz

You back from spending money that could have gone into this? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

got back this morning... i got back with 8 bucks and pockets full of change... i need a vacation...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 14 2008, 03:01 PM~11861490
> *got back this morning... i got back with 8 bucks and pockets full of change... i need a vacation...
> *


VEGAS WAS SUPPOSED TO BE A VACATION


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 14 2008, 03:01 PM~11861490
> *got back this morning... i got back with 8 bucks and pockets full of change... i need a vacation...
> *


 :thumbsdown: no time for vacation :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool6six

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 14 2008, 05:01 PM~11862083
> *VEGAS WAS SUPPOSED TO BE A VACATION
> *


not the way we do it,party 24/7 :biggrin: its hard work staying fucked up 4 nights straight.sleep and drink,sleep and drink WOW!


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Oct 14 2008, 06:16 PM~11863641
> *not the way we do it,party 24/7  :biggrin: its hard work staying fucked up 4 nights straight.sleep and drink,sleep and drink WOW!
> *


shit you slept :biggrin: :biggrin: all i know is that the only time i was sober.... wait i dont think i was :biggrin:


----------



## INKA

good looking out this weeken i had the time of my life lots i feel we all came back with lots of new memorys and few new names....


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Oct 14 2008, 07:16 PM~11863641
> *not the way we do it,party 24/7  :biggrin: its hard work staying fucked up 4 nights straight.sleep and drink,sleep and drink WOW!
> *



hey bitch!!!!!!! come here...


----------



## Coast One

lol. comedy. my sides still hurt from laughing. lol


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

My sides still hurt from all the Alcohol. :roflmao: But the trip was well worth the pain.


----------



## PICAZZO

:cheesy:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Oct 14 2008, 10:17 PM~11866676
> *My sides still hurt from all the Alcohol. :roflmao: But the trip was well worth the pain.
> *


shit I'm still drinking now just to take baby steps down so I don't get a hang over jk shit my legs are killing me don't even know why . But acording to the come here bitch guy I am the mix king


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Oct 14 2008, 10:17 PM~11866676
> *My sides still hurt from all the Alcohol. :roflmao: But the trip was well worth the pain.
> *


shit I'm still drinking now just to take baby steps down so I don't get a hang over jk shit my legs are killing me don't even know why . But acording to the come here bitch guy I am the mix king


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Oct 15 2008, 06:45 AM~11868053
> *shit I'm still drinking now just  to take baby steps down so I don't get a hang over jk shit my legs are killing me don't even know why . But acording to the come here bitch guy I am the mix king
> *


you guys missed sonics :roflmao: the chic on skates was chasing the van down charleston!! :roflmao: i don think we are allowed to go back :0


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 15 2008, 09:49 AM~11869564
> *you guys missed sonics :roflmao: the chic on skates was chasing the van down charleston!! :roflmao: i don think we are allowed to go back  :0
> *


Fuck you always miss out on the good stuff after you leave next time I'm staying for the full ride


----------



## Coast One

yea nate opened the door and threw some white shoes at her. he said he asked everyone and it wasnt anybodies. :0


----------



## INKA

I don't think Nate is capible of finding a pair of shoes . Lol


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

LOOKIN GOOD COAST KEEP IT UP


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Oct 15 2008, 01:04 PM~11870658
> *I don't think Nate is capible of finding a pair of shoes . Lol
> *


:banghead:


----------



## west coast ridaz

ttt


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Oct 15 2008, 12:04 PM~11870658
> *I don't think Nate is capible of finding a pair of shoes . Lol
> *


 :banghead: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt]


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Oct 15 2008, 06:02 PM~11874042
> *:banghead:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: that shit just made me laugh... fuckin nate :roflmao:


----------



## oldskool6six

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 15 2008, 06:16 PM~11874189
> *:roflmao: that shit just made me laugh... fuckin nate :roflmao:
> *


x2 in da club with 2 different fucking shoes on :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Oct 15 2008, 07:19 PM~11875583
> *x2 in da club with 2 different fucking shoes on  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pics/link? :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Oct 15 2008, 08:19 PM~11875583
> *x2 in da club with 2 different fucking shoes on  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WTF......AHAHAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## INKA

Im chilling at countkustom remembering the condoms :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Oct 15 2008, 07:19 PM~11875583
> *x2 in da club with 2 different fucking shoes on  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: But i still brought a Beze back to thre house that night! :biggrin:


----------



## INKA

:biggrin:good shit


----------



## INKA

but that one was already on the team so I really do not think that counts . But it's all good homie :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

COAST YOU GOING TO COME THRU?


----------



## Coast One

hey mosco! what kind do _you_ like?? ughhh


----------



## INKA

LOL that shit was funny


----------



## 543Records

:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Oct 16 2008, 01:28 PM~11883742
> *LOL that shit was funny
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Psta

8==D


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup senor Coast... :biggrin:


----------



## INKA

Planing on watching the fight this weekend


----------



## Coast One

karate kid?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 22 2008, 09:24 AM~11939766
> *karate kid?
> *


KARATE KID 3


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Oct 16 2008, 01:24 PM~11881714
> *:biggrin: But i still brought a Beze back to thre house that night! :biggrin:
> *


like a pimp.... :0










:uh: :uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

sup with the caddy coast...


----------



## Coast One

its coming. slower than id like. but its moving forward. once the engine is in... things should move a lot quicker.
:biggrin:


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 22 2008, 11:19 AM~11940269
> *like a pimp.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 22 2008, 12:40 PM~11940457
> *its coming. slower than id like. but its moving forward. once the engine is in... things should move a lot quicker.
> :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## washedupcoupe

ttt


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 22 2008, 01:40 PM~11940457
> *its coming. slower than id like. but its moving forward. once the engine is in... things should move a lot quicker.
> :biggrin:
> *



better get her done before u know it summers here..you know how that shit is..


----------



## Coast One

summer?? i dont want to miss new years :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting+Oct 22 2008, 10:19 AM~11940269-->
> 
> 
> 
> like a pimp.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :banghead: :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Oct 22 2008, 09:24 AM~11939766
> *karate kid?
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Coast One

ones a kicking shoe, kinda like a punter... :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 22 2008, 06:29 PM~11944156
> *ones a kicking shoe, kinda like a punter... :ugh: :biggrin:
> *



lmfao
:roflmao: :roflmao: bet you check twice next time nate


----------



## west_side85

or.....?.... who ever is wearing them is a paisa...lol


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 22 2008, 03:48 PM~11943678
> *better get her done before u know it summers here..you know how that shit is..
> *


summer? :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Oct 23 2008, 01:01 AM~11948349
> *summer? :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *



hahahaha..new years is just around the bend coast..We in November next week!


----------



## Coast One

just need to align these planets, thats all :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 23 2008, 11:42 AM~11950910
> *just need to align these planets, thats all :biggrin:
> *


no biggie..u can have that done before lunch


----------



## rhr26




----------



## rhr26

:420:


----------



## D-Cheeze

any pics?


----------



## Coast One

nah theres not gonna be anymore till its out...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 27 2008, 11:01 PM~11990502
> *nah theres not gonna be anymore till its out...
> *


 :0


----------



## INKA

I could roll it out by the weekend if you like :biggrin: jk it's coming along really nice I call shot gun on the first beer run in it . :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

:biggrin: Nice Meeting you at the super show homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74

show us pictures carlos :wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Oct 27 2008, 11:27 PM~11991909
> *:biggrin:  Nice Meeting you at the super show homie :thumbsup:
> *


likewise...


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

almost there coast? hows it comming


----------



## plague

NEW PICTURES ,PLEASE :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 31 2008, 03:11 PM~12027913
> *NEW PICTURES ,PLEASE :thumbsup:
> *




:no: :no: :no:


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Oct 31 2008, 03:29 PM~12028478
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


what about of a rag? :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Oct 31 2008, 07:22 PM~12028852
> *what about of a rag? :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Oct 31 2008, 04:29 PM~12028478
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


NO DICE  :cheesy:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 31 2008, 08:44 PM~12029626
> *NO DICE   :cheesy:
> *


soon!


----------



## INKA

Ready for you cadilac this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## 408_Life

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 16 2008, 05:40 PM~11885972
> *8==D
> *



u got a skinny shaft... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:ugh:


----------



## D&A1

TTT


----------



## robbie

looking good bro keep up the good work .............. :biggrin: 

p.s. please bigger more pic please........... :biggrin:


----------



## sj59

just got a new camera and I am tired of looking at ur ride with a cover....



fuck it ... who wants pix????????????


----------



## Coast One

maybe you should take progress pics of the bomb.


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Nov 10 2008, 10:30 PM~12121381
> *just got a new camera and I am tired of looking at ur ride with a cover....
> fuck it ... who wants pix????????????
> *


you can send them to me :biggrin:


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Nov 11 2008, 12:30 AM~12121381
> *just got a new camera and I am tired of looking at ur ride with a cover....
> fuck it ... who wants pix????????????
> *


 :0


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 11 2008, 11:56 AM~12124087
> *maybe you should take progress pics of the bomb.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:
AND TWOSHOE NATE HAS LOTS OF PROGRESS AND WONT POST PICS.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 11 2008, 04:20 PM~12128209
> *:roflmao:
> AND TWOSHOE NATE HAS LOTS OF PROGRESS AND WONT POST PICS.
> *


 :biggrin: I cant find my camera.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Nov 11 2008, 06:39 PM~12128361
> *:biggrin:  I cant find my camera.
> *


 :420: :nono: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 11 2008, 10:56 AM~12124087
> *maybe you should take progress pics of the bomb.
> *


IS IT A BOMB 90D LAC OR A BOMB PARIS CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## D&A1

post sum pics of the motor coast!!!!


----------



## Coast One

you have them, post them :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 12 2008, 02:51 PM~12137236
> *you have them, post them :biggrin:
> *


i have pics of the new timing chain :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 12 2008, 09:30 PM~12141190
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

gold plated timing chain...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 12 2008, 10:08 PM~12141610
> *gold plated timing chain...
> *


and engraved


----------



## INKA

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Nov 17 2008, 05:29 AM~12178176
> *:biggrin:
> *


MIA


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 17 2008, 10:23 AM~12180243
> *MIA
> *


i found him


----------



## ICECOLD63

DAYMN Coast!!!!! Lil Ricc was telling me about your build. It is bad ass homie!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 12 2008, 11:08 PM~12141610
> *gold plated timing chain...
> *


Didnt come to me for that :scrutinize: :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 19 2008, 03:45 PM~12202774
> *Didnt come to me for that :scrutinize:  :angry:
> *


i want gold lol :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 20 2008, 08:31 AM~12208696
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 63 ss rider




----------



## cheloRO75

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

whats up los.... and juan


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## 63 ss rider

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

hows it coming? will it be ready for new years?


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## 543Records




----------



## 543Records




----------



## 543Records




----------



## 543Records




----------



## 63 ss rider

:0


----------



## grandson

looks hella good will be nice to see it done


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Dec 9 2008, 03:49 PM~12380937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh see now your just teasing ben why you posting up old ass pics for


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 10 2008, 07:13 PM~12393812
> *oh see now your just teasing ben why you posting up old ass pics for
> *



Im gonna have a camera check in at the shop... some guys cant be trusted!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Dec 11 2008, 01:54 PM~12402214
> *Im gonna have a camera check in at the shop... some guys cant be trusted!!!!!
> *


este de quien es juan..? de los? :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt for the homie


----------



## INKA

ttt


----------



## INKA

:around:


----------



## 63 ss rider

hno: hno:


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 14 2008, 12:54 AM~12425232
> *este de quien es juan..? de los? :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## UNO408

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up Coast!!


----------



## west coast ridaz

sup coast is the ride painted yet


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 19 2008, 09:27 PM~12480884
> *sup coast is the ride painted yet
> *


excellent ????? :biggrin:


----------



## INKA

what it do :biggrin:


----------



## rhr26

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 19 2008, 09:27 PM~12480884
> *sup coast is the ride painted yet
> *


my transmission went missing... fucker escaped. been trying to get another one :uh:
sooooon


----------



## INKA

:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 8 2009, 03:34 AM~12640817
> *my transmission went missing... fucker escaped. been trying to get another one :uh:
> sooooon
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

got the tranny, now get to work :twak: 




:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 15 2009, 04:19 PM~12716217
> *got the tranny, now get to work  :twak:
> :biggrin:
> *


HE NEeDS MORE PARTS .......AND MAYBE HE IS GONNA GET EM :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 15 2009, 07:19 PM~12716217
> *got the tranny, now get to work  :twak:
> :biggrin:
> *



about time...now paint it


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 15 2009, 06:19 PM~12716217
> *got the tranny, now get to work  :twak:
> :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 15 2009, 10:52 PM~12719069
> *HE NEeDS MORE PARTS .......AND MAYBE HE IS GONNA GET EM  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

what up with the caddy coast how much more u got


----------



## abel

damn this car is not finish???????? :0 :0 stop working on others peeps cars and finish yours :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0


----------



## 63 ss rider

whats up coast, whats going on man :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## Coast One

just waiting on the engine. after that everything else can start going on... hno:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 5 2009, 10:23 PM~12920823
> *just waiting on the engine. after that everything else can start going on... hno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INKA

those cadis were koo we need to go buy more :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 15 2009, 12:40 PM~13009870
> *:biggrin:
> *


Pics of the progress? uffin:


----------



## Coast One

i did get my engine back. but i still need to clean it up a little and add a few accents... but its ready to go in.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 16 2009, 04:59 AM~13015467
> *i did get my engine back. but i still need to  clean it up a little and add a few accents... but its ready to go in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*LOOKS GOOD !! *


----------



## D-Cheeze

got some stuff for you Coast ...you wanna come by or do you need me to drop it off ....hit me back


----------



## D&A1

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 16 2009, 04:59 AM~13015467
> *i did get my engine back. but i still need to  clean it up a little and add a few accents... but its ready to go in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good coast


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 16 2009, 06:59 AM~13015467
> *i did get my engine back. but i still need to  clean it up a little and add a few accents... but its ready to go in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


summers around the bend, you going to be ready


----------



## Coast One

yup...


----------



## D&A1

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 17 2009, 04:17 PM~13031239
> *yup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

wut he said :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 17 2009, 04:17 PM~13031239
> *yup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good coast


----------



## rollindeep408

> yup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 17 2009, 03:17 PM~13031239
> *yup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats whats up ttt


----------



## 408SHARK

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 17 2009, 05:17 PM~13031239
> *yup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good whens that beast goin to be done?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 19 2009, 03:42 PM~13052511
> *lookin good whens that beast goin to be done?
> *


whats up ralph!? shit hopefully real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702

:thumbsup:


----------



## sj59

bump for some progress


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 17 2009, 04:17 PM~13031239
> *yup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 19 2009, 07:30 PM~13053394
> *whats up ralph!? shit hopefully real soon. :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see that thing swing


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## billjack

the lac is comin along tight coast :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

heres angelo struggleing at my shop...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

and you wounder why you cant get him to leave..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Feb 22 2009, 02:48 PM~13077872
> *bump for some progress
> *


X2


----------



## Coast One

just waiting on some oil and transmission lines and a couple other parts uffin:


----------



## CadillacMusik

:0 Nice ride bro! Coming out real nice!!


----------



## 543Records

> _Originally posted by CadillacMusik_@Mar 2 2009, 10:35 AM~13152192
> *:0  Nice ride bro! Coming out real nice!!
> *


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 1 2009, 07:17 PM~13146683
> *just waiting on some oil and transmission lines and a couple other parts uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE PICS PLEASE


----------



## Coast One

just cant stay away...


----------



## Coast One




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## granpa

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 8 2009, 11:12 AM~13518470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Apr 8 2009, 04:16 PM~13520825
> *:thumbsup: nice
> *


*X2*


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 8 2009, 01:12 PM~13518470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on its way :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Lookin Fine... :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

soon...


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> nice!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> x2 glad to see it built from the ground up
Click to expand...


----------



## Psta




----------



## R0L0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=470470


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 1 2009, 05:17 PM~13146683
> *just waiting on some oil and transmission lines and a couple other parts uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stop trying to bite my style. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:
my baaad


----------



## SHOWTIME916

I actually got some ideas now.  

Hey bro whats the best way to get overspray off my already painted plastics?

do i need to scuff and clear everything again :uh:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 15 2009, 11:22 AM~13583832
> *I actually got some ideas now.
> 
> Hey bro whats the best way to get overspray off my already painted plastics?
> 
> do i need to scuff and clear everything again :uh:
> *


you gotta repaint the whole shit!!! :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 15 2009, 11:47 AM~13584033
> *you gotta repaint the whole shit!!!  :0  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


are you serious :uh:


----------



## HOP SHOP

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 9 2009, 01:47 AM~13525543
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 9 2009, 03:47 AM~13525543
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Updates?? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Apr 20 2009, 11:30 AM~13631465
> *Updates??  :biggrin:
> *


X1,000,000


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good work Coast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 20 2009, 12:33 PM~13631491
> *X1,000,000
> *


x1,000,001
:biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt for updates coast :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

blocking... getting ready for paint.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

hno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 28 2009, 02:52 PM~13717027
> *blocking... getting ready for paint.
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## Coast One

the homie called in sick.. think hes got the swine flu...hno:


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 28 2009, 09:30 PM~13722454
> *the homie called in sick.. think hes got the swine flu...hno:
> *



He does eat alot of sausage!! :0


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 9 2009, 02:47 AM~13525543
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## B. Gates

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Apr 28 2009, 08:44 PM~13722682
> *He does eat alot of sausage!!  :0
> *


 :nono:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 28 2009, 09:30 PM~13722454
> *the homie called in sick.. think hes got the swine flu...hno:
> *



naw i think he has sand flu :loco: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 29 2009, 12:10 AM~13725822
> *naw i think he has sand flu :loco:  :roflmao:
> *


that has to be contagious...


----------



## SHOWTIME916

my neighbor wants a picture of gloria estefan on her truck, how much :uh:


----------



## Coast One

get me a picture and some glue, ill hook you up.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 29 2009, 02:08 PM~13731583
> *get me a picture and some glue, ill hook you up.
> *


----------



## Coast One




----------



## sj59

BUMP FOR PROGRESS


----------



## 65chevyman

still waiting on parts


----------



## billjack

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 6 2009, 02:34 AM~13800278
> *
> *


whats up coast i've been trying to get a hold of you. bam wants you to hold on to his 5th wheel


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by billjack_@May 7 2009, 11:49 AM~13815938
> *whats up coast i've been trying to get a hold of you. bam wants you to hold on to his 5th wheel
> *


 :0 why bam aint on here talking? where is that lil focker? been trying to get ahold of him.

oh , wut up bill? 


sorry coast :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

progress pics...
battery rack test fitted in the lac... perftect 
just got to clean it up and weld it in.



















nate helping out, fuckin savage.


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 8 2009, 01:53 AM~13823866
> *progress pics...
> battery rack test fitted in the lac... perftect
> just got to clean it up and weld it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nate helping out, fuckin savage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 8 2009, 12:53 AM~13823866
> *progress pics...
> battery rack test fitted in the lac... perftect
> just got to clean it up and weld it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nate helping out, fuckin savage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I will send you the bill later! :roflmao:


----------



## rhr26

> progress pics...
> battery rack test fitted in the lac... perftect
> just got to clean it up and weld it in.
> 
> 
> nate helping out, fuckin savage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please be carefull with the shops new refrigerator!!! :angry:


----------



## Psta

> progress pics...
> battery rack test fitted in the lac... perftect
> just got to clean it up and weld it in.
> nate helping out, fuckin savage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please be carefull with the shops new refrigerator!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## Coast One

> progress pics...
> battery rack test fitted in the lac... perftect
> just got to clean it up and weld it in.
> nate helping out, fuckin savage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please be carefull with the shops new refrigerator!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> aw shit! :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## west_side85

sick


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 29 2009, 02:08 PM~13731583
> *get me a picture and some glue, ill hook you up.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MR.*512*

*ANY UPDATES COAST....*


----------



## Coast One

no pics. just ordered my carpet and a new gas tank. hopefully i can get the car in paint this week. hno:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 12 2009, 01:26 PM~13864500
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coast One

waiting for the body man to get over his 3 week flu. :uh:
fuck it i por 15ed the the floor board and the back... fuck it... maybe tomorrow. :dunno:


----------



## HOWUDOIN

nice car


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> progress pics...
> battery rack test fitted in the lac... perftect
> just got to clean it up and weld it in.
> nate helping out, fuckin savage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please be carefull with the shops new refrigerator!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead: I didnt even notice it!
Click to expand...


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 10 2009, 11:51 AM~13843808
> *no pics. just ordered my carpet and a new gas tank. hopefully i can get the car in paint this week. hno:
> *


----------



## rhr26




----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 14 2009, 03:14 PM~13888329
> *:banghead: I didnt even notice it!
> *


not the new fridge :nono:


----------



## rhr26




----------



## Coast One




----------



## bigtdawg

did you ever finish the 90 seat belts???


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 4 2009, 05:41 AM~14091074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Off Topic Died

Real nice fab work on that rack!


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 4 2009, 03:41 AM~14091074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 4 2009, 02:41 AM~14091074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DANG HOMIE YOU AINT JOKING AROUND !!!
LOOKS GOOD .....S...A...!!


----------



## Coast One

thanks dogg... :biggrin:

off to another location to get it finished up and sprayed
thanks to Rui (ESR towing) for getting my car there safely uffin:


----------



## Coast One

lol


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 11 2009, 02:40 AM~14158301
> *lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


57 rag with a cadillac euro clip


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 11 2009, 01:30 AM~14158286
> *thanks dogg... :biggrin:
> 
> off to another location to get it finished up and sprayed
> thanks to Rui (ESR towing) for getting my car there safely uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cant wait to see it all 1 color. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 11 2009, 01:40 AM~14158301
> *lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want 1


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## HOP SHOP

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 11 2009, 01:30 AM~14158286
> *thanks dogg... :biggrin:
> 
> off to another location to get it finished up and sprayed
> thanks to Rui (ESR towing) for getting my car there safely uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bout time :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood




----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 11 2009, 02:30 AM~14158286
> *thanks dogg... :biggrin:
> 
> off to another location to get it finished up and sprayed
> thanks to Rui (ESR towing) for getting my car there safely uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    lookn good


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 11 2009, 11:01 AM~14160825
> *I want 1
> *


 :0 i thought that was the paris :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

almost ready for paint hno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 16 2009, 11:46 AM~14207040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost ready for paint hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EARL SCHEIB AND MAACO HAVE COOL COLORS.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 16 2009, 10:46 AM~14207040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost ready for paint hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Looking good! I know that shits going to come out straight!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*coast,.. fuck it, bring that fucker down so we can make it a rag  :biggrin: *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2009, 04:32 PM~14210123
> *coast,.. fuck it, bring that fucker down so we can make it a rag   :biggrin:
> *


Bring a six pack and a sawz all, and coast will be down! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 16 2009, 06:46 PM~14210259
> *Bring a six pack and a sawz all, and coast will be down! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 16 2009, 05:46 PM~14210259
> *Bring a six pack and a sawz all, and coast will be down! :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 16 2009, 06:46 PM~14210259
> *Bring a six pack and a sawz all,  BANANAS  and coast will be down! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV




----------



## Coast One




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 17 2009, 10:33 PM~14224811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats cool bro Im happy to see that your just about there you take it to LA on the 4th


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 17 2009, 10:33 PM~14224811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHI LA LLEVAS CARLOS...!!!!!!!!!!!! SE VE CHINGON SO FAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jun 17 2009, 03:05 PM~14219394
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jun 17 2009, 02:05 PM~14219394
> *:uh:
> *


:twak:


----------



## plynhrd

dam coast almost their homie looks like its gonna be somethin hot :cheesy:


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 17 2009, 11:33 PM~14224811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MODHOPPER

More hydraulic parts in today 4 So Hood.


----------



## bigtdawg

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 1 2008, 09:50 AM~10306697
> *so heres the doors with the door panels test fitted for seat belt action...
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




did you finish the belts???


----------



## wop_inda_wood

wop_inda_wood, 63REASONS
:0 oh shittt whats good phil :cheesy:


----------



## JUIC'D64

cant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

sup coast peep this caddy


----------



## Coast One

DAMN fuckers cleean. and color is close to what mine is. at least i know its going to look good in that color uffin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2009, 04:23 AM~14251747
> *DAMN fuckers cleean. and color is close to what mine is. at least i know its going to look good in that color uffin:
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2009, 03:23 AM~14251747
> *DAMN fuckers cleean. and color is close to what mine is. at least i know its going to look good in that color uffin:
> *


get on it....


----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> hno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2009, 01:23 AM~14251747
> *DAMN fuckers cleean. and color is close to what mine is. at least i know its going to look good in that color uffin:
> *


Oh great your going that color too :uh: 

Mines a toyota prius green.. color 6u0. Please dont paint it that color, as i have copywrighted it, and will sue you.


----------



## Coast One

im not going that color. mines a brighter green blue. ive had my paint since before i picked my interior color. 
i just ended up doing more than i thought or wanted to do. so its taken a lot longer than i wanted. 
fuck it a few more weeks :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Coast One+Apr 4 2007, 01:36 PM~7618285-->
> 
> 
> 
> picked up my interior today :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Apr 4 2007, 07:00 PM~7620447
> *took some pics of the heaterbox out and almost ready for paint. just have to take a few more things off... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 22 2009, 07:28 AM~14260584
> *Oh great your going that color too :uh:
> 
> Mines a toyota prius green.. color 6u0. Please dont paint it that color, as i have copywrighted it, and will sue you.
> *


:roflmao: you should have just bought the prius. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 22 2009, 01:23 PM~14262337
> *:roflmao: you should have just bought the prius. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## arabretard

damn this lac is gonna look super clean very soon. cant wait to see it done. by the way i love the way your seats turned out :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House




----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 11 2009, 03:40 AM~14158301
> *lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Custom lunchbox :0 

Damn Coast, I almost forgot you had this ride... Is the new one going to outdo the old one in way of patterns? :cheesy: 




Damn, sorry bout the HUGE pics but Coast makes sure he gets every speck of dust when he uses his camera. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 22 2009, 11:23 AM~14262337
> *:roflmao: you should have just bought the prius. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Nice work homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 7 2009, 02:52 PM~14404092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0    :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

youve got a lot of batteries back there... planning on hopping? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 7 2009, 12:52 PM~14404092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD COAST


----------



## doodoobrownlv

LOOKS LIKE MY COLOR


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by doodoobrownlv_@Jul 7 2009, 03:15 PM~14404841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS LIKE MY COLOR
> *



no I think ur color looks like his..... na just playin homie


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 7 2009, 12:52 PM~14404092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: Damn Coast, Your going to be Killin them!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by doodoobrownlv_@Jul 7 2009, 03:15 PM~14404841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS LIKE MY COLOR
> *


i think yours more minty green... :biggrin: 
they look the same in the pic though.

mines a seafoam. close to the og 81 brougham color.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 7 2009, 03:04 PM~14404736
> *youve got a lot of batteries back there... planning on hopping? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


its not gonna be for looks


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lol, looking good bro...


----------



## SHOWTIME916

BE SURE YOU PAINT THE GRILLS TEETH TO MATCH!!!!


----------



## Coast One

i still need a grill... i wish i could get my grill back...


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 7 2009, 09:48 PM~14408411
> *i still need a grill... i wish i could get my grill back...
> *


Talk to wayne keohi from enchanted creations, or kita. Im sure ricc knows where to get a doghouse grill also. Those guys got caddy in their vanes.


----------



## doodoobrownlv

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 7 2009, 06:29 PM~14406394
> *i think yours more minty green... :biggrin:
> they look the same in the pic though.
> 
> mines a seafoam. close to the og 81 brougham color.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> 
> almost coast


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 7 2009, 06:31 PM~14406413
> *its not gonna be for looks
> *


 :cheesy: thats what i like to hear! i better hurry up with mine


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 7 2009, 09:58 PM~14408522
> *Talk to wayne keohi from enchanted creations, or kita. Im sure ricc knows where to get a doghouse grill also. Those guys got caddy in their vanes.
> *


hey im not in enchanted! :uh: i dont know anyone with a grill right now but i will keep my eyes open...


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 7 2009, 01:52 PM~14404092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 LOOKIN GOOD COAST


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 7 2009, 10:46 PM~14408908
> *hey im not in enchanted! :uh:  i dont know anyone with a grill right now but i will keep my eyes open...
> *


my bad :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SHOP

:thumbsup: looks tight


----------



## San Jo 64 SS

Looks good Coast.... cant wait to see her done!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by San Jo 64 SS_@Jul 8 2009, 12:33 PM~14413064
> *Looks good Coast.... cant wait to see her done!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x408


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 7 2009, 01:50 PM~14404072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dign that color


----------



## SJDEUCE

ttt
thats nice, cant to see it :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> 
> 
> show off


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Sick


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> LOOKS VERY GOOD LOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CLEAN!!!!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

coast the cad is lookin clean


----------



## Coast One




----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 7 2009, 01:52 PM~14404092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEP, THATS IT RIGHT THERE, NICE


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2009, 09:29 PM~14439373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2009, 09:29 PM~14439373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good!!! whos gonna do ur paterns ??? :scrutinize: uffin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookin good pimpin!


----------



## fatruss

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 7 2009, 01:52 PM~14404092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice as fuck, man u do some sick work, gave this car a complete make over


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking very nice Coaster!!!!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:rant: 










:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2009, 09:29 PM~14439373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 90coupedraggn

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 7 2009, 03:50 PM~14404072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie love that color!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

intersted in castle grille its off my 90 fleetwood


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Buy that and paint the teeth!!!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 16 2009, 11:23 AM~14493136
> *Buy that and paint the teeth!!!
> *


is that your secret... you painted your teeth white. :0 its never too late to use a tooth brush and paste :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 16 2009, 12:43 PM~14493862
> *is that your secret... you painted your teeth white. :0 its never too late to use a tooth brush and paste  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 16 2009, 02:43 PM~14493862
> *is that your secret... you painted your teeth white. :0 its never too late to use a tooth brush and paste  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

:wow:


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 7 2009, 02:52 PM~14404092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## infamous704

LIKE THE COLOR.....AND ALL THAT CHROME....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## DELGADO74

looks good carlos, down hill from here


----------



## Coast One

angelo came by and striped up the lac :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 19 2009, 07:37 PM~14519952
> *angelo came by and striped up the lac :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good he showed up for you now send him down to 4zero8 to finish my wheels :biggrin: 

geting there coast


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> [/quote
> show off
> 
> 
> 
> comint together nice bro. :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 19 2009, 06:37 PM~14519952
> *angelo came by and striped up the lac :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*CANTALOPE*</span>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 19 2009, 07:37 PM~14519952
> *angelo came by and striped up the lac :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## INKA

:0


----------



## San Jo 64 SS

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 23 2009, 09:07 AM~14559763
> *:biggrin:
> *


where are the progress pics at? :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

top secret :biggrin:

jk


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 7 2009, 10:46 PM~14408908
> *hey im not in enchanted! :uh:  i dont know anyone with a grill right now but i will keep my eyes open...
> *


hahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!! Sure your not Wayne!!!!


----------



## Coast One

leafed, striped and recleared...


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 24 2009, 09:08 PM~14575864
> *leafed, striped and recleared...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE FINSHED GOOD JOB COAST :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

finishing up the rockers


----------



## Coast One




----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 25 2009, 08:05 PM~14581705
> *finishing up the rockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS ON POINT :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 25 2009, 07:05 PM~14581705
> *finishing up the rockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Looks good! Want to do mine?


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 25 2009, 11:05 PM~14581705
> *finishing up the rockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 24 2009, 11:08 PM~14575864
> *leafed, striped and recleared...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


must be nice


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 26 2009, 12:57 PM~14585837
> *must be nice
> *


im here at the shop trying to get shit done little by little...
itll be nice when im at roosevelt park on sundays with everyone else uffin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

CARS LOOKING GOOD COAST


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 26 2009, 02:36 PM~14586329
> *im here at the shop trying to get shit done little by little...
> itll be nice when im at roosevelt park on sundays with everyone else uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: call a homie if you need some extra hands bro


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 26 2009, 01:36 PM~14586329
> *im here at the shop trying to get shit done little by little...
> itll be nice when im at roosevelt park on sundays with everyone else uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## Coast One

gold roof :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacMusik

:0 Proper!!!


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by CadillacMusik_@Jul 29 2009, 08:29 AM~14614515
> *:0 Proper!!!
> *



no PROPER DOS


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 29 2009, 01:26 PM~14617367
> *no PROPER DOS
> *



just like Proper... just a different color :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

looking good how much longer till its done


----------



## lowriders2choppers

looking good Coast! luv the color bro.  

xN8x


----------



## Coast One

i dunno... some days or weeks, it goes like i should be done real soon within a matter of weeks, then i dont know what happens and no matter how many hours i spend on it, seems like nothing gets done... like its never going to be done. then it gets moving again, but now i cant find what happened to my rear bumper and my winshield trim... im hoping to be done for vegas, i should be done way before then but i aint holding my breath.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 29 2009, 02:36 PM~14618070
> *i dunno... some days or weeks, it goes like i should be done real soon within a matter of weeks, then i dont know what happens and no matter how many hours i spend on it, seems like nothing gets done... like its never going to be done. then it gets moving again, but now i cant find what happened to my rear bumper and my winshield trim... im hoping to be done for vegas, i should be done way before then but i aint holding my breath.
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 29 2009, 02:51 PM~14618248
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


SERIOUSLY, i had already cut and rechromed my bumper 
in december my transmission went missing, had to buy a new one...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 29 2009, 03:04 PM~14618368
> *SERIOUSLY, i had already cut and rechromed my bumper
> in december my transmission went missing, had to buy a new one...
> *


i blame nate :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:
FUCK IT, ME TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIC'N'TWISTED, lowsanjogp

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 29 2009, 03:08 PM~14619038
> *i blame nate :biggrin:
> *


  Damn Im always the 1 to blame when shit goes wrong!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 29 2009, 02:04 PM~14618368
> *SERIOUSLY, i had already cut and rechromed my bumper
> in december my transmission went missing, had to buy a new one...
> *


 And I had nothing to do with these problems....


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 29 2009, 02:36 PM~14618070
> *i dunno... some days or weeks, it goes like i should be done real soon within a matter of weeks, then i dont know what happens and no matter how many hours i spend on it, seems like nothing gets done... like its never going to be done. then it gets moving again, but now i cant find what happened to my rear bumper and my winshield trim... im hoping to be done for vegas, i should be done way before then but i aint holding my breath.
> *


Thats where im at..

Sometimes your nonstop, then sometimes it all comes to a halt.

One thing i learned is to not rush and just enjoy building the car. Bust out when its FULLY done. Its a never ending battle, and your never financially stable when building these cars.

My girlfriend got pissed because she wanted to go to the little wayne concert. Instead of getting the tickets i blew it on chrome. Im not gonna spend 60 bucks just to go watch some boon sing and dance. :biggrin:


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 29 2009, 04:31 PM~14619327
> *  Damn Im always the 1 to blame when shit goes wrong!
> *




F.U.N. and thats all I have to say


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 29 2009, 03:08 PM~14619038
> *i blame nate :biggrin:
> *


fucking nate thats fucked up bro lol


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 29 2009, 02:36 PM~14618070
> *i dunno... some days or weeks, it goes like i should be done real soon within a matter of weeks, then i dont know what happens and no matter how many hours i spend on it, seems like nothing gets done... like its never going to be done. then it gets moving again, but now i cant find what happened to my rear bumper and my winshield trim... im hoping to be done for vegas, i should be done way before then but i aint holding my breath.
> *


Dont feel like the Lone Ranger Coast. I have spent MONTHS trying to get someone to paint the Caddie with ZERO LUCK, So I said "FUCK IT, Ill paint it myself. The Caddie comes home from the mechanics tomarrow ( I needed a CADILLAC TIME-OUT) and starting Monday ( Because Im going back to the hood this weekend :biggrin: ) its all about trying to hit the finishline in the very near future!!! 
Stay strong my Brother because I FEEL YOUR PAIN.


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 29 2009, 05:31 PM~14619327
> *  Damn Im always the 1 to blame when shit goes wrong!
> *



Nate just forgets to hook up grounds!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by sj59+Jul 29 2009, 04:21 PM~14619970-->
> 
> 
> 
> F.U.N.      and thats all I have to say
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 04:32 PM~14620128
> *fucking nate thats fucked up bro lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono: I didnt do it this time
> <!--QuoteBegin-rhr26_@Jul 29 2009, 05:34 PM~14620943
> *Nate just forgets to hook up grounds!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: Yeah I always forget about those wires.


----------



## Coast One

fuck wit nate day... lol


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 29 2009, 06:18 PM~14621434
> *fuck wit nate day... lol
> *


 :yessad: lol.


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 29 2009, 06:26 PM~14621548
> *:yessad: lol.
> *


can we get a "my bad"


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

never knew nate to be like that.. shady...lol


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 30 2009, 10:48 AM~14627753
> *never knew nate to  be like that.. shady...lol
> *


My Bad :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 30 2009, 12:48 PM~14627753
> *never knew nate to  be like that.. shady...lol
> *


Watch out for that guy with a bottle in his hand!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Man this bitch is on point..it will be done before u know it :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jul 30 2009, 02:30 PM~14629100
> *My Bad :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INKA

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 30 2009, 11:12 PM~14635449
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 28 2009, 12:10 AM~14601438
> *:thumbsup:  call a homie if you need some extra hands bro
> *



I do!!!


----------



## INKA

ttt


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 4 2009, 11:17 PM~14679267
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup los !!!!!!!!!!!
ahi la llevas looking clean homie!!
:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 5 2009, 12:17 AM~14679267
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 4 2009, 10:17 PM~14679267
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: Thats the pic off ebay! 

Jk. Lucky beezy


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 4 2009, 11:17 PM~14679267
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



stop postin ebay item pics!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 4 2009, 11:17 PM~14679267
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 5 2009, 10:17 PM~14689744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


boing! :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 5 2009, 11:17 PM~14689744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin nice :worship:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 3 2009, 11:31 PM~14668303
> *I do!!!
> 
> *


 wuts up yoshi. u got my number


----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 5 2009, 11:17 PM~14689744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REALLY NICE HOMIE


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 4 2009, 11:17 PM~14679267
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size is this one


----------



## Coast One

ITS A 360mm. BUT GUY SAID THAT THE ONES LABELED AND SOLD AS 360mm ARE REALLY 345mm...

ITS A 360mm.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 6 2009, 01:17 AM~14689744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 5 2009, 10:17 PM~14689744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how many sets of of 520's on 72' do u have :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Aug 6 2009, 04:27 PM~14697044
> *how many sets of of 520's on 72' do u have :0  :0  :0
> *


  Hes the only 1 rolling 520s. But you know we all have at least 2 pairs of 72s :0


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 6 2009, 06:52 PM~14697646
> *  Hes the only 1 rolling 520s. But you know we all have at least 2 pairs of 72s  :0
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 6 2009, 06:52 PM~14697646
> *  Hes the only 1 rolling 520s. But you know we all have at least 2 pairs of 72s  :0
> *




:biggrin: 


:yes: 


:tongue: got me 2 sets


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 6 2009, 07:52 PM~14697646
> *  Hes the only 1 rolling 520s. But you know we all have at least 2 pairs of 72s  :0
> *



:wow: all you damn ballers and your braging well i got zs and ds :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 6 2009, 08:52 PM~14697646
> *  Hes the only 1 rolling 520s. But you know we all have at least 2 pairs of 72s  :0
> *


----------



## Coast One

just hooking up hoses and cleaning shit up. still need tranny lines and a few more things...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2009, 06:29 PM~14751364
> *just hooking up hoses and cleaning shit up. still need tranny lines and a few more things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2009, 07:29 PM~14751364
> *just hooking up hoses and cleaning shit up. still need tranny lines and a few more things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im jealous!! :machinegun: 

makes me want to quit watching bangbus and get in the garage. :uh:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Aug 12 2009, 07:52 PM~14751632
> *im jealous!!  :machinegun:
> 
> makes me want to quit watching bangbus and get in the garage. :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2009, 08:29 PM~14751364
> *just hooking up hoses and cleaning shit up. still need tranny lines and a few more things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good fam!
Cant wait till its done with the "I" Plaque in the bacc!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 13 2009, 03:33 AM~14754932
> *Looking good fam!
> Cant wait till its done with the "I" Plaque in the bacc!
> *


yes, another hard h"I"tter


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 5 2009, 10:17 PM~14689744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 13 2009, 03:33 AM~14754932
> *Looking good fam!
> Cant wait till its done with the "I" Plaque in the bacc!
> *


i cant wait till im mashin down Capitol and hanging a left onto Story :biggrin:


----------



## 90coupedraggn

booooooooooooo!!! thats all your gonna give us for pics!!!! Now thats a teez!!!! looking good homie!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2009, 06:29 PM~14751364
> *just hooking up hoses and cleaning shit up. still need tranny lines and a few more things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coast One

oh yea got my top in the mail... thank you frankie!!


----------



## SJDEUCE

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 15 2009, 01:12 AM~14775811
> *oh yea got my top in the mail... thank you frankie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yes:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 15 2009, 03:12 AM~14775811
> *oh yea got my top in the mail... thank you frankie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 6 2009, 12:17 AM~14689744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 17 2009, 11:58 AM~14793720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good there Mr Coast


----------



## Coast One

one day


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 18 2009, 01:59 PM~14806502
> *one day when pigs fly
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coast One

swine flu


----------



## SHOWTIME916

:0


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 15 2009, 12:12 AM~14775811
> *oh yea got my top in the mail... thank you frankie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey can i get some info on who is making these tops i need one for a coupe deville, thanks homie!!


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 15 2009, 01:12 AM~14775811
> *oh yea got my top in the mail... thank you frankie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 17 2009, 12:58 PM~14793720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

loving the color combo. :cheesy:


----------



## rhr26

:thumbsup:


----------



## plynhrd

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 18 2009, 02:35 PM~14807605
> *swine flu
> *


N1H1


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 21 2009, 03:48 AM~14836325
> *
> *


uffin: ricc made it happen :biggrin:


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 22 2009, 01:53 PM~14848305
> *uffin: ricc made it happen  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coast One

:0 
ROB REMINDED RICC TO MAKE IT HAPPEN....

LOL


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 17 2009, 01:58 PM~14793720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW, you are almost done.Great build


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

DAM FAM THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT.YO SHIT SO CLEAN MADE ME GO GET ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 22 2009, 04:24 PM~14848972
> *:0
> ROB REMINDED RICC TO MAKE IT HAPPEN....
> 
> LOL
> *



:h5:


----------



## Coast One

Williams Autoglass came and installed a fresh windshield and set my rear glass in. next: vinyl top.


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 28 2009, 06:46 PM~14914548
> *Williams Autoglass came and installed a fresh windshield and set my rear glass in. next: vinyl top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Should have started a new trend and went with no glass!!!


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin: 
im not a trend setter


----------



## billjack

LOOKIN REAL NICE COAST :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 28 2009, 12:18 PM~14910646
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:   hno: hno: 

c you on sat homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Aug 15 2009, 01:12 AM~14775811-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea got my top in the mail... thank you frankie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 04:48 AM~14836325
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Aug 22 2009, 04:24 PM~14848972
> *:0
> ROB REMINDED RICC TO MAKE IT HAPPEN....
> 
> LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Like the color of the body Coast, different. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 28 2009, 04:46 PM~14914548
> *Williams Autoglass came and installed a fresh windshield and set my rear glass in. next: vinyl top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking very nice Coast!!!!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 6 2009, 10:57 PM~15000857
> *3 types of knock offs are being shown on the other wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 7 2009, 04:01 PM~15005869
> *
> *


GET THE MIDDEL ONES :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i like the top ones, not many people have those...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 7 2009, 06:22 PM~15006798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



:0


----------



## dj short dog

Operation Motivation!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I think Coast is motivated now!  Dont think it will be to much longer till you start seeing pics of him out on the Blvd!


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 7 2009, 08:22 PM~15006798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

went by campbell and checked out my wheels :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 9 2009, 02:07 PM~15028741
> *went by campbell and checked out my wheels :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice to see some reel wheels


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 9 2009, 04:07 PM~15028741
> *went by campbell and checked out my wheels :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn baller!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Coast One

HERES WHAT I PLAN ON DOING ON MY TRUNK...
THE ACTUAL NAME OF THE CAR :biggrin:









THIS IS SORTA WHATS GOING IN THE CENTER


----------



## Coast One

THE SHELL ON KING AND STORY... LOT OF GOOD NIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2009, 04:23 PM~15041560
> *HERES WHAT I PLAN ON DOING ON MY TRUNK...
> THE ACTUAL NAME OF THE CAR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS SORTA WHATS GOING IN THE CENTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2009, 02:23 PM~15041560
> *HERES WHAT I PLAN ON DOING ON MY TRUNK...
> THE ACTUAL NAME OF THE CAR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS SORTA WHATS GOING IN THE CENTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS CLEAN COAST.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 7 2009, 05:22 PM~15006798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2009, 05:30 PM~15041645
> *THE SHELL ON KING AND STORY... LOT OF GOOD NIGHTS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


should have did a pic of the Starbucks...


----------



## Coast One

IN THE NEW PARKING LOT? WITH ALL THE AZTEC GUARDS STATUES?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:biggrin: or you could just put this pic on it


----------



## four 0 eight

looks good coast


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 9 2009, 03:07 PM~15028741
> *went by campbell and checked out my wheels :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those the D's from the Rivi? fawwwk


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 9 2009, 02:07 PM~15028741
> *went by campbell and checked out my wheels :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Sep 9 2009, 02:07 PM~15028741-->
> 
> 
> 
> went by campbell and checked out my wheels :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chingon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Sep 10 2009, 03:23 PM~15041560
> *HERES WHAT I PLAN ON DOING ON MY TRUNK...
> THE ACTUAL NAME OF THE CAR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS SORTA WHATS GOING IN THE CENTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chingonsisimo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2009, 04:23 PM~15041560
> *HERES WHAT I PLAN ON DOING ON MY TRUNK...
> THE ACTUAL NAME OF THE CAR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS SORTA WHATS GOING IN THE CENTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hno:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## dekay24

im really feelin the color scheme :0


----------



## JUIC'D64

cant wait to see it out


----------



## jucied62ss

I HOPE MINE COMES OUT A 4TH OF AS GOOD AS THIS CAR IS GOING TO BE LOOKS GREAT COAST


----------



## Danni3oY

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 6 2009, 12:17 AM~14689744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey coast are those the coker tire wit the 5/8 ww, by the way your cadi is coming out real clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

no progress... car got put outside 
oh well looked good in the sun


----------



## 1SIKLAC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 16 2009, 04:57 PM~15099920
> *no progress... car got put outside
> oh well looked good in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WUT R U WAITING ON??? CAR LOOKS GREAT..LUVIN THAT COLOR


----------



## Coast One

a few things got to get done, and in a certain order before i can start assembling the outside. but theres one thing holding up production before anything else can happen. i think someones gonna get kidnapped :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 16 2009, 05:15 PM~15100080
> *a few things got to get done, and in a certain order before i can start assembling the outside. but theres one thing holding up production before anything else can happen. i think someones gonna get kidnapped :biggrin:
> *


DAMMIT MAN I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED...UR MOTAVATING ME TO WORK ON MY SHIT MORE N MORE


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Sep 16 2009, 11:45 AM~15098813
> *hey coast are  those the coker tire  wit the 5/8 ww, by the way your cadi is coming out real clean homie :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir those are cokers. dunno about the white wall. they are a tiny bit wider than the newer cokers i had.if these are 5/8 my other ones were 1/2s. dont know if they sell different sizes of thin whites, but both sets were cokers. they look real nice, but imma go with regular 155/80s


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 16 2009, 04:45 PM~15101396
> *yes sir those are cokers. dunno about the white wall. they are a tiny bit wider than the newer cokers i had.if these are 5/8 my other ones were 1/2s. dont know if they sell different sizes of thin whites, but both sets were cokers. they look real nice, but imma go with regular 155/80s
> *



thats what happend with our cokers we order'd the 1/2 white wall and once the tires are mounted they stretch like a 1/4 of an inch we thought we order'd the wrong ones :dunno:


----------



## Coast One

well i had the other ones mounted on the center golds and they were a little thinner. maybe they stretch after a while? the wider ones had already been rolled on hmmm


----------



## zfelix

anyway badass ride brotha i just had king linc at my house the other day doing some work inside the trunk :thumbsup:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 16 2009, 01:15 PM~15100080
> *a few things got to get done, and in a certain order before i can start assembling the outside. but theres one thing holding up production before anything else can happen. i think someones gonna get kidnapped :biggrin:
> *


dont trip ill drive :biggrin: bring the duct tape


----------



## Coast One




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 16 2009, 03:15 PM~15100080
> *a few things got to get done, and in a certain order before i can start assembling the outside. but theres one thing holding up production before anything else can happen. i think someones gonna get kidnapped :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Danni3oY

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 16 2009, 06:45 PM~15101396
> *yes sir those are cokers. dunno about the white wall. they are a tiny bit wider than the newer cokers i had.if these are 5/8 my other ones were 1/2s. dont know if they sell different sizes of thin whites, but both sets were cokers. they look real nice, but imma go with regular 155/80s
> *


thanks homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 




:thumbsup:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 17 2009, 03:10 PM~15110908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pimp coast.


----------



## Danni3oY

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 17 2009, 06:10 PM~15110908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## San Jo 64 SS

TTT


----------



## Coast One




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 19 2009, 01:04 AM~15124912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## benz88

Man thats lookin sick. Cant wait to see the trunk done.


----------



## Coast One




----------



## benz88

man your doin work. keep it up


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 19 2009, 12:52 AM~15125202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Sick! Getting down Coast


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 19 2009, 01:52 AM~15125202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


coming out tight


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 18 2009, 11:04 PM~15124912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DAM COAST. THATS TIGHT .


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 18 2009, 11:04 PM~15124912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  LOOKING GOOD THERE COAST


----------



## WUTITDU

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 19 2009, 01:52 AM~15125202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn you talented homie , thats hard as fuck


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 19 2009, 01:52 AM~15125202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SE VE CHINGON LOS!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 19 2009, 01:52 AM~15125202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 19 2009, 03:52 AM~15125202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT SHIT LOOKS FUCKING CLEAN


----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 18 2009, 11:04 PM~15124912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooo weee dammm that looks tite


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 19 2009, 01:52 AM~15125202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks hard cant wait to see the finished product 2 thumbs up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 19 2009, 01:52 AM~15125202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats sick as hell. I love cypress hill :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 19 2009, 03:52 AM~15125202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaamn!!! Coast, this shit is bananas! You might have to design a tat for me!


----------



## HOP SHOP

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 18 2009, 11:04 PM~15124912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


99 PROBLEMS BUT A BITCH AINT 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

yea it was brought to my attention after i had shaded it all in... i didnt remember that trunk. thought about taking it off and doing something else. decided to keep going fuck it. i dont really care for jay z anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 21 2009, 10:45 AM~15140657
> *yea it was brought to my attention after i had shaded it all in... i didnt remember that trunk. thought about taking it off and doing something else. decided to keep going fuck it. i dont really care for jay z anyways :biggrin:
> *


you good fam! homie actually used Jay-z in his mural, u didnt, just the pose!
damn I cant wait to checc it out in person today!


----------



## Coast One

i didnt even get from jay z. lol but its all good.


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 21 2009, 11:48 AM~15141155
> *i didnt even get from jay z. lol but its all good.
> *


Yes sir! Thats what my point is,your ALL GOOD!!! LOL!


----------



## Coast One

added some detail to the letters...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 21 2009, 03:56 PM~15143362
> *added some detail to the letters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good coast checked it out today and then went to check on pats car it lives :0 and runs fuckin good :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

when is it going home?


----------



## Coast One

my top getting installed... amador taking a 40 break


----------



## Coast One

thought i wasnt lookin...


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

...


----------



## __________

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

rockers are still in primer, and the top will still be dyed


----------



## arabretard

lookin good


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 22 2009, 01:26 PM~15154052
> *rockers are still in primer, and the top will still be dyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What color will the top be??


----------



## Coast One

itll match the car...


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 22 2009, 02:04 PM~15154436
> *itll match the car...
> *


OK, I kinda liked the way that top looked with the color of the car. Comin together nicely!!!


----------



## Coast One

if the interior was tan, then maybe. but cant do that, its either got to be as close to the color of the car or the color of the interior. same thing with the rockers. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

i was liking the way grey was looking with the body color, but the interior is already done.


hope its done soon. :around:


----------



## Coast One

like this...


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 22 2009, 02:57 PM~15154897
> *if the interior was tan, then maybe. but cant do that, its either got to be as close to the color of the car or the color of the interior. same thing with the rockers. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 21 2009, 07:46 PM~15145872
> *when is it going home?
> *



its still needs some dialing in and a few other goodies, and some wiring but ill keep you posted :biggrin: 


the lac has a top :0 almost there


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Guam707

Looks real good


----------



## __________

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 22 2009, 01:26 PM~15154052
> *rockers are still in primer, and the top will still be dyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK RIDE !!!!!!!!


----------



## Coast One

cant wait to get these on some tires :biggrin:


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 18 2009, 11:04 PM~15124912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is fuckin sick


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 23 2009, 12:55 PM~15165501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



it looks pimp coast. good yab :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 23 2009, 02:18 PM~15165199
> *cant wait to get these on some tires :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn i love them d's cant wait to see the trunk done. im fuckin jealous 

a i got a vid of pats car running ill send it to you. should have seen pats response lol


----------



## __________

:thumbsup: c0ast HURRY up!!!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 23 2009, 01:55 PM~15165501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats looks good


----------



## 155/80/13

still shooting for vegas? cars lookin good man


----------



## leo161

Damn this is a clean ass build :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 26 2009, 11:41 PM~15197127
> *still shooting for vegas? cars lookin good man
> *


if everything woulda went smoothly... it would have made it. for the amount of work left, it could get done within the two weeks. but it doesnt work like that. its too close to being done, im not gonna rush anyone with what needs to be done. the car will be done this year.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 27 2009, 02:28 PM~15199902
> *if everything woulda went smoothly... it would have made it. for the amount of work left, it could get done within the two weeks. but it doesnt work like that. its too close to being done, im not gonna rush anyone with what needs to be done. the car will be done this year.
> *


ready for new years...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

damn coast you gota get going nate is gona pass you up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 28 2009, 10:30 PM~15215512
> *damn coast you gota get going nate is gona pass you up :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: No competition here! We are both building our cars the right way. Taking our time and doing them right. When there done there done. I just cant wait to go dippin when both of our cars are done. :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:thumbsup: They both have came along way  








[/quote]


----------



## rollindeep408

> :thumbsup: They both have came along way


[/quote]


i know nate im just fuckin around  :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

looks the same to me... :dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 29 2009, 05:22 PM~15221178
> *:nono: No competition here! We are both building our cars the right way. Taking our time and doing them right. When there done there done. I just cant wait to go dippin when both of our cars are done. :biggrin:
> *


AMEN!!!!


----------



## Coast One




----------



## __________

badass!!!!


----------



## Coast One

:around:


----------



## Coast One

...BOUNCE, HOP, SCRAPE...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

looking good coast


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

:0 LOOKING REAL GOOD FAM :thumbsup:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 2 2009, 03:50 AM~15246713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...BOUNCE, HOP, SCRAPE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats looks clean as hell homie


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 2 2009, 12:50 AM~15246713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...BOUNCE, HOP, SCRAPE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 2 2009, 02:50 AM~15246713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...BOUNCE, HOP, SCRAPE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ASSHOLE HATE YOU :biggrin: FUCKIN NICE :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: fucken titee


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 23 2009, 02:55 PM~15165501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 2 2009, 03:50 AM~15246713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...BOUNCE, HOP, SCRAPE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad Ass Homie!


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Sep 21 2009, 07:29 PM~15145639-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good coast checked it out today and then went to check on pats car it lives :0 and runs fuckin good  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who? Waldo?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Sep 22 2009, 01:26 AM~15150034
> *my top getting installed... amador taking a 40 break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amador does not slow down to drink a 40 :scrutinize: ... he must have been tired.

Car looks sick, but you dont need me to tell you that. Next year's Nor Cal Individuals lineup is going to be bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> Who? Waldo?
> Amador does not slow down to drink a 40 :scrutinize: ... he must have been tired.
> 
> :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

lot of people been asking why i put westcoast poplock on the trunk. when i decided on so hood, the song described the theme i wanted to do on the trunk. but then 100 songs came out with the same title so it fucked it all up. i looked for a new name, cuz i feel the trunk mural is what the name of the car should be. but there was only one westcoast poplock song, even though many songs used the words and samples from the song. the song is the shit and it sounds like lowriding to me. and its touches on california love and street shit without getting into it. but then no one knows what song is westcoast poplock by name after i explain it. lol

...WESTCOAST POPLOCK...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookin good mayne,


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 7 2009, 02:38 PM~15294316
> *lot of people been asking why i put westcoast poplock on the trunk. when i decided on so hood, the song described the theme i wanted to do on the trunk. but then 100 songs came out with the same title so it fucked it all up. i looked for a new name, cuz i feel the trunk mural is what the name of the car should be. but there was only one westcoast poplock song, even though many songs used the words and samples from the song. the song is the shit and it sounds like lowriding to me. and its touches on california love and street shit without getting into it. but then no one knows what song is westcoast poplock by name after i explain it. lol
> 
> ...WESTCOAST POPLOCK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:dunno: linc the song ?

































:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

THERE IS A LINK... TO YOU TUBE. :scrutinize:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Howard johnson, sheraton, poplockin at the holiday inn..


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 7 2009, 01:38 PM~15294316
> *lot of people been asking why i put westcoast poplock on the trunk. when i decided on so hood, the song described the theme i wanted to do on the trunk. but then 100 songs came out with the same title so it fucked it all up. i looked for a new name, cuz i feel the trunk mural is what the name of the car should be. but there was only one westcoast poplock song, even though many songs used the words and samples from the song. the song is the shit and it sounds like lowriding to me. and its touches on california love and street shit without getting into it. but then no one knows what song is westcoast poplock by name after i explain it. lol
> 
> ...WESTCOAST POPLOCK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats the shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 7 2009, 01:38 PM~15294316
> *lot of people been asking why i put westcoast poplock on the trunk. when i decided on so hood, the song described the theme i wanted to do on the trunk. but then 100 songs came out with the same title so it fucked it all up. i looked for a new name, cuz i feel the trunk mural is what the name of the car should be. but there was only one westcoast poplock song, even though many songs used the words and samples from the song. the song is the shit and it sounds like lowriding to me. and its touches on california love and street shit without getting into it. but then no one knows what song is westcoast poplock by name after i explain it. lol
> 
> ...WESTCOAST POPLOCK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky

....in the ciiiity of LA....in the ciiity of good ol' Watts...


yeah I dig it...


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 8 2009, 12:42 AM~15299841
> *....in the ciiiity of LA....in the ciiity of good ol' Watts...
> yeah I dig it...
> *


Amados was off da HOOK last night!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 8 2009, 10:09 AM~15301397
> *Amados was off da HOOK last night!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 
I'm not talkin to you or Coast


----------



## San Jo 64 SS

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 7 2009, 12:38 PM~15294316
> *lot of people been asking why i put westcoast poplock on the trunk. when i decided on so hood, the song described the theme i wanted to do on the trunk. but then 100 songs came out with the same title so it fucked it all up. i looked for a new name, cuz i feel the trunk mural is what the name of the car should be. but there was only one westcoast poplock song, even though many songs used the words and samples from the song. the song is the shit and it sounds like lowriding to me. and its touches on california love and street shit without getting into it. but then no one knows what song is westcoast poplock by name after i explain it. lol
> 
> ...WESTCOAST POPLOCK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 7 2009, 02:38 PM~15294316
> *lot of people been asking why i put westcoast poplock on the trunk. when i decided on so hood, the song described the theme i wanted to do on the trunk. but then 100 songs came out with the same title so it fucked it all up. i looked for a new name, cuz i feel the trunk mural is what the name of the car should be. but there was only one westcoast poplock song, even though many songs used the words and samples from the song. the song is the shit and it sounds like lowriding to me. and its touches on california love and street shit without getting into it. but then no one knows what song is westcoast poplock by name after i explain it. lol
> 
> ...WESTCOAST POPLOCK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Go posting some shit like that, made me play it about 7-8 times in a row... people in my office tired of hearing it :roflmao: Good thing they can only complain to me.  :biggrin: 

Got to say, Coast has always had good taste in music.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 8 2009, 03:34 PM~15304561
> *Go posting some shit like that, made me play it about 7-8 times in a row... people in my office tired of hearing it :roflmao: Good thing they can only complain to me.  :biggrin:
> 
> Got to say, Coast has always had good taste in music.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 8 2009, 09:11 AM~15301403
> *:angry:
> I'm not talkin to you or Coast
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE

Dope build homie


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 8 2009, 09:09 AM~15301397
> *Amados was off da HOOK last night!!!
> :biggrin:
> *



its nice living a few blocks from there rick too bad it shows lol


----------



## Coast One

your a foo evan! lol


----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 15 2009, 01:45 AM~15363354
> *its nice living a few blocks from there rick too bad it shows lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 15 2009, 11:34 AM~15365684
> *your a foo evan! lol
> *



:cheesy: :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 2 2009, 02:50 AM~15246713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...BOUNCE, HOP, SCRAPE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



where is the progress pics


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 19 2009, 11:19 PM~15409722
> *where is the progress pics
> *


NO PROGRESS, STILL TRYING TO RECOVER FROM VEGAS


----------



## Coast One

in the mean time...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 20 2009, 12:24 AM~15409779
> *NO PROGRESS, STILL TRYING TO RECOVER FROM VEGAS
> *



i know just trying to get him motivated :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 20 2009, 12:48 PM~15413666
> *in the mean time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coast One

blurry pic...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

blurry pic...









:thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 23 2009, 10:25 AM~15445216
> *blurry pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAM...JUST LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 23 2009, 10:25 AM~15445216
> *blurry pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


K'I'LLN EM FAM :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 23 2009, 11:17 AM~15445654
> *blurry pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 26 2009, 10:03 PM~15477315
> *
> *


looking very good ese!!!


----------



## ....

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

WELL I WAS GOING TO WAIT AND POST THESE, BUT NOTHING ELSE HAS REALLY BEEN DONE TO THE CAR. PLUS THE PICS ARE A LITTLE BLURRY AT BEST. ILL TAKE BETTER PICS WHEN ITS CLEARED AND ON THE CAR. 
MURAL ALMOST DONE...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 9 2009, 03:34 PM~15611189
> *WELL I WAS GOING TO WAIT AND POST THESE, BUT NOTHING ELSE HAS REALLY BEEN DONE TO THE CAR. PLUS THE PICS ARE A LITTLE BLURRY AT BEST. ILL TAKE BETTER PICS WHEN ITS CLEARED AND ON THE CAR.
> MURAL ALMOST DONE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: Looks good Coast!


----------



## SHOWTIME916

hell yea


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 9 2009, 05:34 PM~15611189
> *WELL I WAS GOING TO WAIT AND POST THESE, BUT NOTHING ELSE HAS REALLY BEEN DONE TO THE CAR. PLUS THE PICS ARE A LITTLE BLURRY AT BEST. ILL TAKE BETTER PICS WHEN ITS CLEARED AND ON THE CAR.
> MURAL ALMOST DONE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ....

[/quote]
:thumbsup: chingon!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

DAMN LOCO YOU BLASTED THAT TRUNK


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 9 2009, 04:34 PM~15611189
> *WELL I WAS GOING TO WAIT AND POST THESE, BUT NOTHING ELSE HAS REALLY BEEN DONE TO THE CAR. PLUS THE PICS ARE A LITTLE BLURRY AT BEST. ILL TAKE BETTER PICS WHEN ITS CLEARED AND ON THE CAR.
> MURAL ALMOST DONE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out good coast


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Spanky

:biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacMusik

:0 :yes:


----------



## drasticbean

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 9 2009, 04:34 PM~15611189
> *WELL I WAS GOING TO WAIT AND POST THESE, BUT NOTHING ELSE HAS REALLY BEEN DONE TO THE CAR. PLUS THE PICS ARE A LITTLE BLURRY AT BEST. ILL TAKE BETTER PICS WHEN ITS CLEARED AND ON THE CAR.
> MURAL ALMOST DONE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
THAT'S DOPE :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

dam that trunk is badass and i dont even like mural. u killing them


----------



## dekay24

lovin the pile of caps :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*ESTA CHINGONA ESE!!!!*


----------



## individualsbox

looking good coast


----------



## ....

how's the caddy looking ?....... :biggrin:


----------



## INKA

looking good jomie


----------



## Coast One

hey jomie... washa

:around:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life




----------



## SHOWTIME916

if you need a hand with the ride or any of my connects on chrome or anything holler at me man.


----------



## Coast One




----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr

bad ass cadi homie
ttt


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Sick homie ...damn


----------



## ....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .... :biggrin:


----------



## ....




----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 25 2009, 10:10 PM~15784763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: .... :biggrin:
> *


looking good coast


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 27 2009, 07:11 PM~15801356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz

so whats left to do coast


----------



## SHOWTIME916

you better buy some toilet paper that caddys gonna shit all over everyone.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 28 2009, 10:37 AM~15805545
> *so whats left to do coast
> *


without getting into details...

- gotta repaint a couple parts... 

- waiting for my hinges to come back from the chromer so we can align the hood. my last set got ran over :uh: 

- sent out a few other things to get chromed that i wasnt going to do, and since its not going to make new years, im sending a few more parts to chrome that i was just going to paint.

- cars getting blocked and cleared one more time and after they 

- buff it, 

- start assembling it 

- put my interior in.

- gotta redo the vinyl top.

- assemble my set up. waiting for a few more parts from the chromer.

hno:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 28 2009, 08:44 PM~15808912
> *without getting into details...
> 
> - gotta repaint a couple parts...
> 
> - waiting for my hinges to come back from the chromer so we can align the hood. my last set got ran over :uh:
> 
> - sent out a few other things to get chromed that i wasnt going to do, and since its not going to make new years, im sending a few more parts to chrome that i was just going to paint.
> 
> - cars getting blocked and cleared one more time and after they
> 
> - buff it,
> 
> - start assembling it
> 
> - put my interior in.
> 
> - gotta redo the vinyl top.
> 
> - assemble my set up. waiting for a few more parts from the chromer.
> 
> hno:
> *




 


wut happen? the curse of the black widows...................lot of lil set backs hno:


----------



## RAGALAC

Da BNIZNIZZ!!!!! U LOOKIN GOOD COAST :thumbsup: KEEP DOING YA THANG FAM


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 9 2009, 05:34 PM~15611189
> *WELL I WAS GOING TO WAIT AND POST THESE, BUT NOTHING ELSE HAS REALLY BEEN DONE TO THE CAR. PLUS THE PICS ARE A LITTLE BLURRY AT BEST. ILL TAKE BETTER PICS WHEN ITS CLEARED AND ON THE CAR.
> MURAL ALMOST DONE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i havent checked this topic in a while...the mural is bad ass. i like how you did the words in california with the flag incorporated in it


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12

Damn bro, can't wait to see this in person. If it's anything like the rest of your work, it will be a masterpiece ! Good talkin to you this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 28 2009, 09:44 PM~15808912
> *without getting into details...
> 
> - gotta repaint a couple parts...
> 
> - waiting for my hinges to come back from the chromer so we can align the hood. my last set got ran over :uh:
> 
> - sent out a few other things to get chromed that i wasnt going to do, and since its not going to make new years, im sending a few more parts to chrome that i was just going to paint.
> 
> - cars getting blocked and cleared one more time and after they
> 
> - buff it,
> 
> - start assembling it
> 
> - put my interior in.
> 
> - gotta redo the vinyl top.
> 
> - assemble my set up. waiting for a few more parts from the chromer.
> 
> hno:
> *



i believe your parts were painted this morning coast  getting closer


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave: Q-vo Coast? How you been brother?


----------



## Coast One

SUP MAAAAANDO LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard

this lac is gonna take over when its done!!!


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

if you need anything else done send it with rick


----------



## Coast One




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

new years 2011 looks like


----------



## BIG MARC

:0 














































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

Can we get some updates please. We are all waiting.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Dec 13 2009, 10:34 PM~15974125
> *new years 2011 looks like
> *


nah, itll be ready for the summer. new years was starting to cut it too close so since it prolly wasnt going to make the deadline i decided to get some more stuff done that i wasnt going to do.


----------



## San Jo 64 SS

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 14 2009, 10:52 AM~15977448
> *nah, itll be ready for the summer. new years was starting to cut it too close so since it prolly wasnt going to make the deadline i decided to get some more stuff done that i wasnt going to do.
> *


why summer? shoot for spring!


----------



## Coast One

im shooting for march. id like to take it to phoenix :biggrin: either way, itll be done for may. its pretty much there, just a bunch of little shit.


----------



## San Jo 64 SS

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 14 2009, 11:18 AM~15977673
> *im shooting for march. id like to take it to phoenix :biggrin: either way, itll be done for may. its pretty much there, just a bunch of little shit.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: sounds good bro, cant wait to see it on the streets!


----------



## lowriders2choppers

those dominoes are spot on..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## INKA

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 14 2009, 11:35 AM~15976213
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## dropped81

good build homie


----------



## Coast One

got some more goodies in yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## B. Gates

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 25 2009, 06:28 PM~16089594
> *got some more goodies in yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

FELIZ NAVIDAD HERMANO!!


----------



## FreddieD

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookn good fam.


----------



## Coast One




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 

LOVE THE TIPS[


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Dec 27 2009, 06:33 PM~16104926
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COAST
ES 
DE 
MICHUACAN 
:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:0 
before clear..


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One

getting ready to clear...


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## low4oshow

:0 :0


----------



## Coast One

test fit before i go home...


----------



## Coast One

tomorrow repaint the hood, reclear the ends... and paint the fifth


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Ive been watching this paints nice looks like it bein built right :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 29 2009, 01:07 AM~16118437
> *tomorrow repaint the hood, reclear the ends... and paint the fifth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: Nice


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 27 2009, 09:10 PM~16104716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good carlos, man this bish is turnin out clean.. :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

cars wetsanded. about ready to buff


----------



## Coast One

trunk sanded flat, ready to buff









parts are painted...


----------



## Coast One

bumpers ready to be assembled...


----------



## lone star

again, that mural is sick. man :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 29 2009, 03:42 PM~16124880
> *trunk sanded flat, ready to buff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parts are painted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!!!! we all wish things went this quick !!
Q~no?
:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

waddup coast no patterns :cheesy:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 29 2009, 12:06 AM~16118409
> *test fit before i go home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH HELL YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 29 2009, 09:23 PM~16128888
> *waddup coast no patterns :cheesy:
> *


maybe down the road... i really like the clean classy look on cadillacs. and this being my first 2 door, i wanted to do that first. i can always add patterns. its harder to take off patterns. :biggrin:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Dec 29 2009, 03:40 PM~16124861-->
> 
> 
> 
> cars wetsanded. about ready to buff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Dec 29 2009, 03:42 PM~16124880
> *trunk sanded flat, ready to buff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parts are painted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
progress looks good bro!!!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 30 2009, 01:29 PM~16134601
> *maybe down the road... i really like the clean classy look on cadillacs. and this being my first 2 door, i wanted to do that first. i can always add patterns. its harder to take off patterns. :biggrin:
> *



for sure its lookin badass though what show you gonna bust it out at?


----------



## Coast One

im trying for phoenix but well see how long this keeps rollin... before i hit another speed bump :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

damn coast this bitch is lookin badddd!


----------



## rollindeep408

damn coast soo close i cant wait  this is gona be a good year for rides :biggrin: 

happy new year homie


----------



## ....

*damn coast your ranfla looking bad ass homie......luv the flakes on the rubber mouldings....nice touch...*


----------



## individualsbox

it looks so close... i love the car


----------



## crucialjp

I love that color! Badass for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

cars buffed... ready for assembly!! :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 7 2010, 05:33 PM~16218608
> *cars buffed... ready for assembly!! :0
> *


 :cheesy: about time. Let me know if you need some help.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 30 2009, 03:29 PM~16134601
> *maybe down the road... i really like the clean classy look on cadillacs. and this being my first 2 door, i wanted to do that first. i can always add patterns. its harder to take off patterns. :biggrin:
> *


  

Wasnt excited about the color when I first saw it (like that matters :happysad: ) but the more I see of it, the more I like it. Really like what you did to the rockers.


----------



## DirtyBird2

ALMOST THERE BRO


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 7 2010, 05:33 PM~16218608
> *cars buffed... ready for assembly!! :0
> *


PIC POR FABOR!!!! :0


----------



## Coast One




----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

bad ass ride, good job man!


----------



## Coast One




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 10 2010, 01:11 AM~16242755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 10 2010, 01:11 AM~16242755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 
love that nose!!pic


----------



## properproductions

West Coast "Knee" Poplocking, LOL...


----------



## JUIC'D64

theres a 90 at picknpull if you need any extras :0 :biggrin:


----------



## C_money23

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 10 2010, 05:11 AM~16242755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im loving this Caddy.


----------



## lil watcha

caddy is dope the mural on the trunk is sick


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One

2 am


----------



## SHOWTIME916

I like how you did the gold touches on the little things.


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 12 2010, 04:02 AM~16264214
> *2 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A++++ :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Damn bro your there...Looking great man


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:twak: thanks for the call. been trying to get in there to get joe's shit done for him







:biggrin: car looks tight


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looks great Coast...


----------



## 543Records

almost ready to install "BACKBUMPER".. :biggrin:


----------



## bigtdawg

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 12 2010, 03:02 AM~16264214
> *2 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


coming together like butt cheeks!

nice!!!


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 11 2010, 11:10 PM~16262732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHENS THE RELEASE DATE BRO?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+Jan 12 2010, 07:32 AM~16265059-->
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you did the gold touches on the little things.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theres some more stuff i wanted to gold but that shit adds up way too quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DKM [email protected] 12 2010, 07:43 AM~16265122
> *A++++ :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by R.O. caddy [email protected] 12 2010, 07:50 AM~16265161
> *Damn bro your there...Looking great man
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 08:01 AM~16265246
> *:twak:  thanks for the call. been trying to get in there to get joe's shit done for him
> :biggrin:  car looks tight
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i called you and sent you a pic. lil ben and jimmy came by and helped me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 08:05 AM~16265281
> *looks great Coast...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-543Records_@Jan 12 2010, 12:14 PM~16267245
> *almost ready to install "BACKBUMPER".. :biggrin:
> *


temporary bumper, i need to send another one to chrome since the last one walked away...



> _Originally posted by bigtdawg+Jan 12 2010, 12:27 PM~16267341-->
> 
> 
> 
> coming together like butt cheeks!
> 
> nice!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408SHARK_@Jan 12 2010, 01:51 PM~16268045
> *WHENS THE RELEASE DATE BRO?
> *


um asap... trying for phoenix... but as long as its ready by may hno:


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 12 2010, 03:20 PM~16268307
> *theres some more stuff i wanted to gold but that shit adds up way too quick.
> :happysad:
> 
> i called you and sent you a pic. lil ben and jimmy came by and helped me out.
> 
> temporary bumper, i need to send another one to chrome since the last one walked away...
> :wow:
> um asap... trying for phoenix... but as long as its ready by may hno:
> *


AND THE CADDI


----------



## Coast One

we finished moving to a new house. i had hope and was positive that the missing rechromed back bumper would have been found somewhere during the move... up in the rafters under some stuff, behind something. house empty, no bumper... scandelous. :angry:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 10 2010, 08:42 PM~16247735
> *theres a 90 at picknpull if you need any extras :0  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: I do, I do! Which one?


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Jan 15 2010, 05:01 PM~16302525-->
> 
> 
> 
> we finished moving to a new house. i had hope and was positive that the missing rechromed back bumper would have been found somewhere during the move... up in the rafters under some stuff, behind something. house empty, no bumper... scandelous. :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Jan 12 2010, 05:20 PM~16268307
> *theres some more stuff i wanted to gold but that shit adds up way too quick.
> :happysad:
> 
> *


Too bad you dont know anyone local who can hook you up.  :|


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 15 2010, 04:01 PM~16302525
> *we finished moving to a new house. i had hope and was positive that the missing rechromed back bumper would have been found somewhere during the move... up in the rafters under some stuff, behind something. house empty, no bumper... scandelous. :angry:
> *



 i blame nate :biggrin: j/p homie. that sucks what is it with you and fucked up hood hinges missing transmissions and shit :dunno: :ninja:


----------



## arabretard

coming along nicely coast. i like the gold bumper guards :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

play this when you bust out...


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

man this bitch is lovely


----------



## C_money23

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 18 2010, 12:36 AM~16321625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That car looks so sexy in this pic


----------



## Coast One




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 18 2010, 10:27 PM~16334657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 19 2010, 12:27 AM~16334657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn :wow: .... lookin good coast!


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 17 2010, 02:35 AM~16314663
> *play this when you bust out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


or this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzINdU4KxXI


----------



## Coast One

RBLs the shit uffin:


----------



## individualsbox

loookin real nice..!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 18 2010, 09:27 PM~16334657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really nice hermano!!


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Sj4lyfe

TTT 4 COAST


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 18 2010, 10:27 PM~16334657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro....smokey will be proud


----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> 
> 
> should see this shit in person. like glass :nicoderm: hit me up coast im down to wrench and im around the corner


----------



## MAAANDO

Car is lookin beautiful Coast! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

:around:


----------



## 187_Regal

this car is gorgeous.


----------



## bam_bam

click on below
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWPGfxtMGtA


----------



## INKA

ttt


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## properproductions

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 28 2010, 03:59 PM~16442924
> *hno:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## Coast One




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Cant wait to see these to mofos back together hno:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 18 2010, 09:27 PM~16334657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Very nice. Damn you guys. Making me want the 90s update more and more.  :happysad:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 29 2010, 11:18 AM~16451923
> *:0 Very nice. Damn you guys. Making me want the 90s update more and more.  :happysad:
> *


after we do what we talked about, there wont be much left to get it there


----------



## R0L0

looking good Coast!!! Its making me want another Cadi :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 29 2010, 11:46 AM~16452115
> *looking good Coast!!! Its making me want another Cadi  :biggrin:
> *


ill sell you mine.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 29 2010, 06:03 PM~16454446
> *ill sell you mine.
> *



:twak: :happysad:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 29 2010, 04:03 PM~16454446
> *ill sell you mine.
> *


:roflmao:


















:|


----------



## Coast One

i got my rockers put on. chrome ones too. the only ones im waiting on, is the one piece molding so i can get the door ones on.


----------



## Coast One




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking great man


----------



## JUIC'D64

looks like its coming together nice :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 31 2010, 07:12 PM~16471878
> *i got my rockers put on. chrome ones too. the only ones im waiting on, is the one piece molding so i can get the door ones on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Looks good! Rockers came out nice!


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 1 2010, 12:04 PM~16477891
> *:thumbsup: Looks good! Rockers came out nice!
> *


x2


----------



## billjack

dam coast cant wait to see the lac you puttin it down homie.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

:0


----------



## RAGALAC

:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:drama:


----------



## Cali-Stylz




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 31 2010, 09:12 PM~16471878
> *i got my rockers put on. chrome ones too. the only ones im waiting on, is the one piece molding so i can get the door ones on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



show off :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 6 2010, 01:57 PM~16532975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  So you found your bumper?


----------



## Coast One

something like that. it made its way back home...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 6 2010, 03:49 PM~16533666
> *something like that. it made its way back home...
> *


 :dunno: How did it know where to go? didnt you move?


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 6 2010, 04:11 PM~16533805
> *:dunno: How did it know where to go? didnt you move?
> *


i think he emailed it his new adress :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 29 2010, 01:46 PM~16452115
> *looking good Coast!!! Its making me want another Cadi  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 6 2010, 04:11 PM~16533805
> *:dunno: How did it know where to go? didnt you move?
> *


:roflmao: Thats one loyal bumper, too bad your going to beat the hell out of it... Right? :scrutinize:

Don't remember seeing anything about a setup in this, or I missed it. What are the plans?


----------



## Coast One

got the bumper assembled...









and on the car...


----------



## Coast One




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

tight


----------



## drasticbean

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 .............................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2010, 01:16 AM~16537615
> *got the bumper assembled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD...NICE BUILD :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2010, 01:17 AM~16537618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## abel




----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 6 2010, 03:57 PM~16532975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup: looks good loko.


----------



## lowriv1972

This fucker is looking good!!!!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 6 2010, 11:14 PM~16537348
> *:roflmao: Thats one loyal bumper, too bad your going to beat the hell out of it... Right? :scrutinize:
> 
> Don't remember seeing anything about a setup in this, or I missed it. What are the plans?
> *


its basically going to be the same as the old cadi. just new parts, paint and plating (upgrade)
it worked fine before...


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 6 2010, 02:57 PM~16532975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the touch of gold makes it look good


----------



## Cali-Stylz

:scrutinize:Thought the lac was back there sitting on cement blocks for a second... was about to reinforce the name So Hood  :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 8 2010, 11:55 AM~16549674
> *its basically going to be the same as the old cadi. just new parts, paint and plating (upgrade)
> it worked fine before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. :cheesy: Dont think I was in Cali when you had that one lifted.


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 9 2010, 05:23 PM~16564350
> *uffin:
> *







I know you have a better one but this is what I found. uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l82bbbOlpYs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l82bbbOlpYs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Coast One

feel like cmc in here, wheres chuy gomez at??
:biggrin:

finished putting the calipers on right, tightened up the rotors. put the wheels back on, and finished adjusting the front bumper.

windows are in. ready to start putting in the interior hno:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:wow: let me know when your gonna be at the shop


----------



## cadilinc

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2010, 01:17 AM~16537618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE congrats best wishes   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 10 2010, 11:56 AM~16572701
> *feel like cmc in here, wheres chuy gomez at??
> :biggrin:
> 
> finished putting the calipers on right, tightened up the rotors. put the wheels back on, and finished adjusting the front bumper.
> 
> windows are in. ready to start putting in the interior hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: Thats what i want to see!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Feb 10 2010, 12:56 PM~16573212
> *:wow:  let me know when your gonna be at the shop
> *


almost everynight. even charles was over there on monday :0 he helped me put the windows in :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE+Feb 7 2010, 09:52 PM~16545127-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD...NICE BUILD :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by west coast [email protected] 8 2010, 08:47 AM~16548371
> *looks good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DKM [email protected] 8 2010, 09:40 AM~16548723
> *NICE!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 10:53 AM~16549282
> *:thumbsup:  looks good loko.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 11:47 AM~16549620
> *This fucker is looking good!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 01:05 PM~16550363
> *the touch of gold makes it look good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cadilinc_@Feb 10 2010, 01:10 PM~16573340
> *NICE congrats best wishes     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 10 2010, 02:20 PM~16573971
> *almost everynight. even charles was over there on monday :0 he helped me put the windows in :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Did you break him out just to help. Man i dont even get a phone call


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:dunno: he said you never wrote and that he heard you were cheating on him while he was gone












































































:biggrin:


----------



## west_side85

SICK.... G


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Feb 10 2010, 05:02 PM~16575686
> *:dunno:  he said you never wrote and that he heard you were cheating on him while he was gone
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 10 2010, 11:56 AM~16572701
> *feel like cmc in here, wheres chuy gomez at??
> :biggrin:
> 
> finished putting the calipers on right, tightened up the rotors. put the wheels back on, and finished adjusting the front bumper.
> 
> windows are in. ready to start putting in the interior hno:
> *


We brought in a better guest just for your ride.   



How did everything go last night? More progress?


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 11 2010, 12:50 PM~16583663
> *We brought in a better guest just for your ride.
> 
> 
> 
> How did everything go last night? More progress?
> *


lmao :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 11 2010, 03:17 PM~16585541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS OF *S.J* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

your gonna be on the street before i send you the brake cylinder :uh:


----------



## Coast One

yea with two month turn around time :uh:

:biggrin:


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 11 2010, 10:02 PM~16588513
> *yea with two month turn around time :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

nobody buys nardis anymore. that shits played out. you might as well put one of those 3 foot long rear view mirrors from the minitrucks in, and throw on a pair of oakleys. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 12 2010, 03:01 PM~16595589
> *nobody buys nardis anymore. that shits played out. you might as well put one of those 3 foot long rear view mirrors from the minitrucks in, and throw on a pair of oakleys. :biggrin:
> *


go to kragen and buy a grant :uh:


----------



## Coast One

got the new nardi at home


----------



## SHOWTIME916

:wow: 

Thats nice. You tryin to sell your old one :happysad:


----------



## Coast One

its not mine no more. sorry.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Man u need to tune me in on the Nardi..I got to have one where u gettin them from


----------



## Coast One

ebay! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

LOOKING TO BUY THIS...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 12 2010, 06:20 PM~16596191
> *ebay! :biggrin:
> *


I'm all over it


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 12 2010, 06:31 PM~16596299
> *LOOKING TO BUY THIS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that the one for the grill


----------



## Coast One

YEUP


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 12 2010, 07:33 PM~16596830
> *YEUP
> *


U sellin that or buyin that


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 12 2010, 04:31 PM~16596299
> *LOOKING TO BUY THIS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gold :thumbsdown: who uses gold on thier ride still. :uh: 


















:biggrin: Should have your part done sunday... looks like those air vents are out, why not do those? :scrutinize:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 12 2010, 05:58 PM~16597056
> *Gold :thumbsdown: who uses gold on thier ride still.  :uh:
> :biggrin: Should have your part done sunday... looks like those air vents are out, why not do those? :scrutinize:
> *


ill get thoe vents to you. just need to find some clean ones


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 12 2010, 05:58 PM~16597056
> *Gold :thumbsdown: who uses gold on thier ride still.  :uh:
> :biggrin: Should have your part done sunday... looks like those air vents are out, why not do those? :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 Should look good!


----------



## CUZICAN

Man I just looked this thread from start to finish. You wanna adopt me ! I gotta get some work done on my caddy :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## INKA

ttt


----------



## SHOWTIME916

:uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

sup evan!?


----------



## 408SHARK

COMING ALONG BRO STILL SHOOTIN FOR MAY?


----------



## Coast One

yessir!


----------



## TRAVIESO87

BAD ASS CUZZ


----------



## Psta

Looking off da chain fam! The Lac will rep the club and the San Jo chapter proud just like the owner dose! 
Show them weak ass clown ass haters how we do it! Building a lac the right way!


----------



## Coast One

:run: lol


----------



## H0PSH0P

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 8 2010, 12:55 PM~16549674
> *its basically going to be the same as the old cadi. just new parts, paint and plating (upgrade)
> it worked fine before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice who did that :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking very good Carlos!!!!


----------



## $woop

yall foos are crazy, I'd never be able to get that shit back together lol you see that dash hahah looked like my recording studio


----------



## INKA

:nicoderm:


----------



## SJDEUCE

ttt this was 6 pages back :angry:


----------



## abel




----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 1 2010, 11:08 AM~16760894
> *ttt this was 6 pages back :angry:
> *


i was trying to be all secretive like everyone else hno:

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 1 2010, 01:38 PM~16761183
> *i was trying to be all secretive like everyone else hno:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


lol will that what you guys are known for....lol.....shhhhhhhhhhhh c.c. will hopefully we see this car out this year, cant wait to see it in the air...


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 1 2010, 01:10 PM~16762044
> *lol will that what you guys are known for....lol.....shhhhhhhhhhhh c.c. will hopefully we see this car out this year, cant wait to see it in the air...
> *


lol i dont think i have kept anything secret lol
i know ive thought my car would make it out before, but unless something crazy happens hno: the car will be out sooner than you think


----------



## 408SHARK

YOU READY FOR AZ. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Mar 1 2010, 04:26 PM~16763531
> *YOU READY FOR AZ. :biggrin:
> *


my bags are packed :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 1 2010, 04:28 PM~16763550
> *my bags are packed :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: LETS ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 1 2010, 06:26 PM~16763530
> *lol i dont think  i have kept anything secret lol
> i know ive thought my car would make it out before, but unless something crazy happens hno: the car will be out sooner than you think
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2010, 01:17 AM~16537618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## MAAANDO

:wow:


----------



## doodoobrownlv

u bringing this to AZ? can't wait to c it


----------



## Coast One

no not ready. finish wiring up the seats and have to put the interior back in. put my set up back together... and get the vinyl redone. almost there.


----------



## Coast One




----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 2 2010, 03:37 PM~16774023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Coast One

:run:









just need gold knock offs now...


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 3 2010, 05:31 PM~16785722
> *:run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need gold knock offs now...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

tight


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 3 2010, 01:31 PM~16785722
> *:run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need gold knock offs now...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 2 2010, 03:37 PM~16774023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its alive..


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 2 2010, 05:37 PM~16774023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



christine....... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 3 2010, 03:31 PM~16785722
> *:run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need gold knock offs now...
> *



that there set it off coast


----------



## Coast One




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 3 2010, 11:46 PM~16792325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 3 2010, 11:46 PM~16792325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO NOW WHAT BRO?


----------



## MAAANDO

THIS proves the baddest Lac Coupes come from the Big "I"


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 4 2010, 03:45 PM~16796471
> *THIS proves the baddest Lac Coupes come from the Big "I"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 4 2010, 12:45 PM~16796471
> *THIS proves the baddest Lac Coupes come from the Big "I"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 5 2010, 01:57 PM~16805814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them are purdy! :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G

this bitch is clean


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 3 2010, 01:31 PM~16785722
> *:run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need gold knock offs now...
> *



Lookin good Coast !!! Can't wait to see the finished product !! :thumbsup:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 3 2010, 11:46 PM~16792325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 (@[email protected])


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 5 2010, 12:57 PM~16805814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn i think your gona finish before me at this point :wow:


----------



## Psta

Gonna hurt a lot of feelings real soon when this lac comes out!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Coast One

this weeks secret... top is getting redone :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 11 2010, 12:47 PM~16860609
> *this weeks secret... top is getting redone :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 11 2010, 10:47 AM~16860609
> *this weeks secret... top is getting redone :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: After that its all down hill!


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 11 2010, 10:47 AM~16860609
> *this weeks secret... top is getting redone :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO

:wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze

COASTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## SJDEUCE

shhhhhhhhhhhh C.C. lol


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 11 2010, 04:35 PM~16864166
> *shhhhhhhhhhhh C.C.  lol
> *


your a fool :roflmao:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

what color is that...im having a hard time finding a matching color with mine...i done painted my motor ,frame my stock top color and all the samples i got dont match my interior


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Mar 11 2010, 05:25 PM~16864608
> *what color is that...im having a hard time finding a matching color with mine...i done painted my motor ,frame my stock top color and all the samples i got dont match my interior
> *


its a secret :biggrin: 






lol jk. what color is what?


----------



## Coast One

my top was a gold color. its going to be matching when the new one gets put on.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 11 2010, 12:47 PM~16860609
> *this weeks secret... top is getting redone :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:run: :boink:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 11 2010, 11:47 AM~16860609
> *this weeks secret... top is getting redone :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THAT'S NOT FAIR. I WANT MY CADDY TO BE THIS NICE* :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 11 2010, 11:47 AM~16860609
> *this weeks secret... top is getting redone :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :wow: :worship:  :thumbsup:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 11 2010, 10:47 AM~16860609
> *this weeks secret... top is getting redone :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont worry i wont tell anyone. :nono:


----------



## INKA

:drama:


----------



## 408SHARK

TICK TOCK TICK TOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

TOP ALMOST DONE... SHHHH


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 17 2010, 09:58 AM~16916732
> *TOP ALMOST DONE... SHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Looks good! to bad it didnt come out like this the first time.


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 17 2010, 09:58 AM~16916732
> *TOP ALMOST DONE... SHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN! I SMELL IT FROM HERE :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 17 2010, 11:58 AM~16916732
> *TOP ALMOST DONE... SHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how long did it take them?
did you paint the top?
when everything be done?
are those real D's?
how many switches
16?
why you change the name?
nice street mural....why didnt you put that much work in mine?
who did the gold for you?

lol dam tryin to get 21 questions i ran out...lol

nevermind i know the answer shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 17 2010, 03:30 PM~16919575
> *1. how long did it take them?
> 2. did you paint the top?
> 3. when everything be done?
> 4. are those real D's?
> 5. how many switches
> 6. 16?
> 7. why you change the name?
> 8. nice street mural....why didnt you put that much work in mine?
> 9. who did the gold for you?
> 
> lol dam tryin to get 21 questions i ran out...lol
> 
> nevermind i know the answer shhhhhhhhhhh
> *


1. TOOK A WEEK TO GET THE MATERIAL,A DAY TO DO THE TOP. 
2. NOT YET.
3. SOON.
4. YES.
5. 4
6. NO
7. READ.
8. I GAVE YOU THE BEST I COULD DO AT THE TIME, BUT I DID IT FOR ME NOT YOU, CUZ I KNEW YOUD NEVER BE HAPPY. IM STILL HAPPY WITH IT. 
9. ALL MY CHROME AND GOLD IS DONE BY HUGO VENTURA FROM VENTURA POLISH AND PLATING IN L.A.


----------



## SJDEUCE

i was happy...i wish i could keep the trunk..i actually got a little woodie when i seen it....


----------



## Coast One

lol. wish i coulda kept it too.


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 17 2010, 04:11 PM~16919949
> *i was happy...i wish i could keep the trunk..i actually got a little woodie when i seen it....
> *


 :werd: sounds like a strange fetish. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao: 

masco!


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 18 2010, 09:51 PM~16933875
> *:roflmao:
> 
> masco!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 4 2010, 12:46 AM~16792325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking pretty sick there coast


----------



## JUIC'D64

cant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

CANT WAIT TO DRIVE IT!


----------



## midwestcoast

:0


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 19 2010, 05:18 PM~16940004
> *CANT WAIT TO DRIVE IT!
> *


cant wait to hop it :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 19 2010, 04:18 PM~16940004
> *CANT WAIT TO DRIVE IT!
> *


i bet :biggrin:


----------



## lone star




----------



## little chris




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 19 2010, 06:18 PM~16940004
> *CANT WAIT TO DRIVE IT!
> *



well now that im a criple you can drive it over here and pick my ass up


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 20 2010, 03:28 PM~16946949
> *well now that im a criple you can drive it over here and pick my ass up
> *


  Your alive.


----------



## Coast One

freeway accidents aint fun


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Top looks great


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Mar 20 2010, 05:57 PM~16947105-->
> 
> 
> 
> Your alive.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: im down but not out
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Mar 20 2010, 06:08 PM~16947171
> *freeway accidents aint fun
> *


 :nosad: x10000000000000000  

keep going coast you almost there :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 23 2010, 02:10 PM~16975826
> *hno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Psta

Shhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## San Jo 64 SS

lets see some more pics!! :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94

LOOKS GREAT


----------



## GRodriguez

:drama:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 23 2010, 03:45 PM~16977004
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rant:


































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 4 2010, 01:46 AM~16792325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 27 2010, 05:30 PM~17018793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 27 2010, 04:30 PM~17018793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its clean, but mines a different color


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 27 2010, 06:58 PM~17019770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

did you pull the top off AGAIN?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 27 2010, 08:44 PM~17020605
> *  did you pull the top off AGAIN?
> *


yup. its going to get done again. third times the charm lol.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 27 2010, 08:54 PM~17019733
> *its clean, but mines a different color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah its clean I seen it and kinda made me think how clean your was going to be yours is comming out sick


----------



## Coast One




----------



## INKA

>


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Mar 28 2010, 08:34 AM~17022569
> *[quoe=Coast One,Mar 27 2010, 09:26 PM~17020951]
> http:%2
> [/b][/quote]
> :scrutinize: :loco:
> 
> cut and test fit a new door panel, since my old ones are gone... :uh:
> [img]http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/126/l_da4da81793674256b569175f841d469d.jpg*


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 28 2010, 10:02 AM~17023623
> *:scrutinize: :loco:
> 
> cut and test fit a new door panel, since my old ones are gone... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that my beer on the bumper? forget youre car that beer looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 27 2010, 10:26 PM~17020951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the mural for the hood......j/k....what you know aboutthe carta blanca


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Mar 23 2010, 04:31 PM~16977641
> *LOOKS GREAT
> *


X2


----------



## Coast One




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 shit. wats bills ride doing there?


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 28 2010, 11:53 PM~17029988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## four 0 eight

Seen this caddy in person oooweee car is badd :yes:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Mar 29 2010, 09:12 PM~17039400
> *Seen this caddy in person oooweee car is badd :yes:
> *


thanks uffin:
itll look nice once its on the street


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

poplock on the license plate sir


----------



## H0PSH0P

How the new top come out?


----------



## Coast One

perfect


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 30 2010, 09:21 PM~17051398
> *perfect
> *


pics sir !! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 30 2010, 11:21 PM~17051398
> *perfect
> *


Shhhhhhhhhh!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## CUZICAN

BUMP FOR A CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN LAC


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 30 2010, 11:21 PM~17051398
> *perfect
> *


Imma have to do my own cause i cant get none of these knucklehead interior shops to come to my crib and do my top....Hell i dont even know where to get one :ugh: hno:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 30 2010, 11:21 PM~17051398
> *perfect
> *


3rd time is a charm
:loco: :happysad:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 31 2010, 04:29 PM~17058181
> *3rd time is a charm
> :loco:  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wow:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One

this will probably be the last picture i post until the interior goes in... :x:


----------



## Skim

LOOKIN GOOD COAST ONER!


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 1 2010, 01:06 AM~17063433
> *this will probably be the last picture i post until the interior goes in... :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: ARE YOU GOING WITH TAN LIKE THE TOP??


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 1 2010, 11:38 AM~17066336
> *:cheesy: ARE YOU GOING WITH TAN LIKE THE TOP??
> *


TOP IS GOING TO BE BODY COLOR


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 1 2010, 01:55 AM~17063382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh so sexy


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 1 2010, 11:49 AM~17066447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 YEA I LIKE THAT. COLOR OF THE CAR, WITH THE GOLD STITCHING


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 1 2010, 11:49 AM~17066447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: how much shipped to 77379 :happysad:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 1 2010, 02:49 PM~17066447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Psta




----------



## 1sick51

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 1 2010, 12:49 PM~17066447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD BROTHER    CANT WAIT YOUR CRAZY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 1 2010, 01:06 AM~17063433
> *this will probably be the last picture i post until the interior goes in... :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE

:biggrin: shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 2 2010, 10:29 AM~17076049
> *:biggrin: shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


:run:


----------



## CUZICAN

Damn COAST this one just might change the Lac Game...............ALL OVER AGAIN :x:


----------



## lone star

way to rep the club  lac got all bases covered


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2010, 05:45 PM~17079781
> *way to rep the club    lac got all bases covered
> *


X2


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 1 2010, 11:49 AM~17066447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowriders2choppers

damn those seats are on point!


----------



## Coast One

cant wait to be sitting on them :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 5 2010, 11:14 AM~17100816
> *cant wait to be sitting on them :biggrin:
> *


me either :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

STILL WORKING ON THE INTERIOR... HOPEFULLY READY BY NEXT WEEK. uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 5 2010, 04:08 PM~17102897
> *STILL WORKING ON THE INTERIOR... HOPEFULLY READY BY NEXT WEEK. uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :run:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 5 2010, 04:08 PM~17102897
> *STILL WORKING ON THE INTERIOR... HOPEFULLY READY BY NEXT WEEK. uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick...damn i wish i was this far its killin me :biggrin:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 1 2010, 12:06 AM~17063433
> *this will probably be the last picture i post until the interior goes in... :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why you booshiting?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Apr 5 2010, 05:32 PM~17104532
> *why you booshiting?
> *


:dunno:
ILL POST PICS OF THE INTERIOR WHEN ITS DONE. 
GOT NOTHING ELSE TO SHOW REALLY.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 5 2010, 03:08 PM~17102897
> *STILL WORKING ON THE INTERIOR... HOPEFULLY READY BY NEXT WEEK. uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So are you not changing the top now or is it changed already I cant tell from the pic :happysad:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 5 2010, 05:36 PM~17104571
> *So are you not changing the top now or is it changed already I cant tell from the pic  :happysad:
> *


ITS A NEW TOP. HAVENT DYED IT YET.


----------



## CUZICAN

Oh Okay


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 5 2010, 03:08 PM~17102897
> *STILL WORKING ON THE INTERIOR... HOPEFULLY READY BY NEXT WEEK. uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 5 2010, 04:35 PM~17104562
> *:dunno:
> ILL POST PICS OF THE INTERIOR WHEN ITS DONE.
> GOT NOTHING ELSE TO SHOW REALLY.
> *


SO YOU GOING TO MAKE YOUR DEADLINE hno: hno:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 5 2010, 04:35 PM~17104562
> *:dunno:
> ILL POST PICS OF THE INTERIOR WHEN ITS DONE.
> GOT NOTHING ELSE TO SHOW REALLY.
> *


 :run: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 5 2010, 03:08 PM~17102897
> *STILL WORKING ON THE INTERIOR... HOPEFULLY READY BY NEXT WEEK. uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:run: :run:


----------



## Psta

Man I can't wait till we out there riding with this lac in the line up!
A lot of the haters that smile in our face and try to hate behind our baccs are gonna really be mad this summer.
Gotta show these haters how to build a lac BIG "I" style!!!
That plaque will be in the bacc window real soon!


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

damn! really nice!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Apr 5 2010, 07:41 PM~17106041
> *SO YOU GOING TO MAKE YOUR DEADLINE hno:  hno:
> *


:x:


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2010, 12:07 PM~17113399
> *:x:
> *


SI SE PUEDE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Apr 6 2010, 01:27 PM~17113626
> *SI SE PUEDE!! :biggrin:
> *


its looking good. but just got to stay on track. the interior is situated, not worried about that anymore. now just got to get the car running and to a muffler shop hno:


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2010, 12:35 PM~17113697
> *its looking good. but just got to stay on track. the interior is situated, not worried about that anymore. now just got to get the car running and to a muffler shop hno:
> *


RIGHT ON BRO PHONE CALL AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## UNO408

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 408_Life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 5 2010, 05:35 PM~17104562
> *:dunno:
> ILL POST PICS OF THE INTERIOR WHEN ITS DONE.
> GOT NOTHING ELSE TO SHOW REALLY.
> *



oh thats right... shh car club... lol 

The cadi is lookin good! :x:


----------



## Coast One

are you guys sharing a computer? :biggrin:


----------



## 408_Life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2010, 04:44 PM~17115373
> *are you guys sharing a computer? :biggrin:
> *



lol no... :biggrin:


----------



## UNO408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2010, 03:44 PM~17115373
> *are you guys sharing a computer? :biggrin:
> *




lol no im just trying to get my post count up.... lol


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2010, 03:44 PM~17115373
> *are you guys sharing a computer? :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


So what is the deadline? Decided on any interior parts yet?


----------



## Psta

LMAO!!! UR A FOOL!!! SEE U TOMORROW!!!


> _Originally posted by UNO408_@Apr 6 2010, 06:48 PM~17115900
> *lol no im just trying to get my post count up.... lol
> *


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 6 2010, 10:36 PM~17119375
> *:roflmao:
> So what is the deadline? Decided on any interior parts yet?
> *


yea, im just looking for some clean parts to bring you. 

wired up the seats tonite, test fitted the front and back seats in the car... :run:

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 6 2010, 10:36 PM~17119375
> *:roflmao:
> So what is the deadline? Decided on any interior parts yet?
> *


my deadline is to make it to socios show. but my goal is luxurious show n shine :x:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## DKM ATX

Bad ass ,you are almost ready for them streets :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2010, 01:06 AM~17120336
> *my deadline is to make it to socios show. but my goal is luxurious show n shine :x:
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2010, 12:05 AM~17120325
> *yea, im just looking for some clean parts to bring you.
> 
> wired up the seats tonite, test fitted the front and back seats in the car... :run:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  Looked good! But you need carpet :run:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2010, 01:35 PM~17113697
> *its looking good. but just got to stay on track. the interior is situated, not worried about that anymore. now just got to get the car running and to a muffler shop hno:
> *


if you need help hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 7 2010, 11:29 AM~17123277
> *if you need help hit me up :biggrin:
> *


u work at a muffler shop :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 7 2010, 11:19 AM~17123202
> * Looked good! But you need carpet  :run:
> *


wtf? :dunno:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2010, 12:39 PM~17124431
> *wtf? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :sprint: Wasnt installed when I was there.


----------



## Coast One

damn, imma have to start covering the car now. hno:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2010, 03:26 PM~17125967
> *damn, imma have to start covering the car now. hno:
> *


And lock the doors! :drama:


----------



## Coast One

HOPE YOU DIDNT CHIP THE HOOD ITS NOT FINISHED BEING ALIGNED :scrutinize:


----------



## bishop1

Wuz up pimp? Iam Bishop, i have a 87 cutty i am working on. I have started doing some graphic details myself. I was wounder if you kno the best way to get my trunk open the oppiste way. i have pics, but haven't found out how to send it. But, you can also hit me up @ [email protected] for the pics. Man you have a lot of work to do. But, its going to be well worth it.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 7 2010, 06:26 PM~17127094
> *And lock the doors! :drama:
> *


im glad i took the keys with me!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wow: :run:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2010, 06:00 PM~17127547
> *im glad i took the keys with me!
> *


Just call me when its time to take it home.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by bishop1_@Apr 7 2010, 06:43 PM~17127300
> *Wuz up pimp? Iam Bishop, i have a 87 cutty i am working on. I have started doing some graphic details myself. I was wounder if you kno the best way to get my trunk open the oppiste way. i have pics, but haven't found out how to send it. But, you can also hit me up @ [email protected] for the pics.  Man you have a lot of work to do. But, its going to be well worth it.
> *


nope. dont know how to do that. :happysad:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

hi sir , my name is frankie with ie at the end. i used to color when i was in school and was wondering if u knew how to put a cutlass hood on a cadillac? i know its sounds gay. but, it's probly gonna look GAYER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:
what up frankIE!?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 8 2010, 12:24 AM~17129691
> *hi sir , my name is frankie with ie at the end. i used to color when i was in school and was wondering if u knew how to put a cutlass hood on a cadillac? i know its sounds gay. but, it's probly gonna look GAYER!!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao:


Wassup Coaster? :wave:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2010, 12:05 AM~17120325
> *yea, im just looking for some clean parts to bring you.
> 
> wired up the seats tonite, test fitted the front and back seats in the car... :run:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Getting close :x: 

Then it goes in the garage never too be seen? :scrutinize:


:biggrin:  







> wtf? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> :wow: That looks hella blue!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Apr 8 2010, 06:30 PM~17138042-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Getting close :x:
> 
> Then it goes in the garage never too be seen? :scrutinize:
> :biggrin:  [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when was the last time i parked something in the garage and didnt mash it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 06:30 PM~17138042
> *<!--QuoteBegin-Coast One*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Apr 7 2010, 12:39 PM~17124431
> 
> wtf? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> :wow: That looks hella blue!
> *
Click to expand...

the carpet?
actually i think its too green. but its turquoise


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookn tight man 4 real


----------



## San Jo 64 SS

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2010, 12:39 PM~17124431
> *wtf? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

looks like your almost there... and three weeks to go :h5:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 8 2010, 05:46 AM~17132181
> *:roflmao:
> Wassup Coaster? :wave:
> *


what up maaaaaaaaaaaaaaando! 
lol


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 7 2010, 09:24 PM~17129691
> *hi sir , my name is frankie with ie at the end. i used to color when i was in school and was wondering if u knew how to put a cutlass hood on a cadillac? i know its sounds gay. but, it's probly gonna look GAYER!!!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :rofl: fuckin frankie..........



Hey....but for real......I have a cadillac that I want to put a ram air hood on ........:ugh:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2010, 10:29 PM~17149816
> *:roflmao: :rofl: fuckin frankie..........
> Hey....but for real......I have a cadillac that I want to put a ram air hood on ........:ugh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## properproductions

:0 
























:ninja:


----------



## properproductions

More sneak pics...
























Nice third brake light.


----------



## properproductions

Coast you driving to Japan ? :0 
























:sprint:


----------



## Coast One

damn, ninja spy pics!?

what color is it??? :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Apr 11 2010, 02:29 PM~17160975
> *Coast you driving to Japan ?  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sprint:
> *


 :0 That was fast. I didnt even get to ride in it yet :angry:


----------



## Shorty23

> Coast you driving to Japan ? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sprint:
> [/quote AWWWWWW HELLLL YEAAAAHHHH!!!!!! THAT SHIT IS SEXY.... :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 11 2010, 03:37 PM~17161038
> *:0 That was fast. I didnt even get to ride in it yet :angry:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## harborarea310

BUMP FOR A CLEAN ASS LAC


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Apr 11 2010, 04:29 PM~17160975
> *Coast you driving to Japan ?  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sprint:
> *


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Apr 11 2010, 04:21 PM~17160908
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ninja:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Apr 11 2010, 03:29 PM~17160975
> *Coast you driving to Japan ?  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sprint:
> *


 :0 Japanese Pop Lock :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

hno:
charles drilliing...


----------



## Coast One

test fit...


----------



## Coast One




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 11 2010, 10:59 PM~17164177
> *hno:
> charles drilliing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAREFUL !!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 12 2010, 12:00 AM~17164206
> *test fit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh you dirty bastard! Looks bad ass! :wave:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 11 2010, 08:59 PM~17164177
> *hno:
> charles drilliing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *








:wow: wuuuuuuuutttttttttttttttttt? 





is u crazy ? :twak: 



dont let that fool round this ride with ANY tools

























:biggrin:


----------



## oldskool6six

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 12 2010, 09:04 AM~17167531
> *:wow:  wuuuuuuuutttttttttttttttttt?
> is u crazy  ?    :twak:
> dont let that fool round this ride with ANY tools
> :biggrin:
> *


Only thing i got to say is,BATTTTERY RACCCCCK.
:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:scrutinize:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 12 2010, 08:56 PM~17175212
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## properproductions

Told ya, Rivets Look A Lot better then the screws.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Apr 13 2010, 01:02 PM~17178943
> *Told ya, Rivets Look A Lot better then the screws.
> *


proper way of doing it


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Apr 13 2010, 11:02 AM~17178943
> *Told ya, Rivets Look A Lot better then the screws.
> *


gold rivets woulda been nice lol.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookin tight coast...ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 8 2010, 07:26 PM~17139302
> *when was the last time i parked something in the garage and didnt mash it??
> *


 :biggrin: Was giving you a hard time killer, that shits going to see the streets more than my daily :happysad: 











Looks like you have a stalker hno:










:0 See, what did I tell you about making me not want to even build my caddy now  


Damn Coast, cant get more international than that...Japan in front, Mexico in the rear :wow:




















Not to ruin your topic with this but notice anything the new owner did with my old 95? :tears:


----------



## jonjay206

Very Nice, I didn't catch if you did the Mural?


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Apr 13 2010, 03:14 PM~17181889
> *Very Nice, I didn't catch if you did the Mural?
> *


Don't tell anyone but I know the guy he sends all his "work" too. Will post his number...



















:biggrin: :wave: What up CoastOne. 

Yea he did it himself :yes: that boy got talent!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Apr 12 2010, 06:19 PM~17172548
> *Only thing i got to say is,BATTTTERY RACCCCCK.
> :biggrin:
> *




then y you go and put your ride in storage if you wanted me to work on it


----------



## oldskool6six

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 13 2010, 04:59 PM~17182451
> *then y you go and put your ride in storage if you wanted me to work on it
> *


It's good,u know I'll let u know when I'm out of the paint shop. :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK

DAMN! BIG THANGS


----------



## EXCANDALOW

thats tight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Apr 13 2010, 06:55 PM~17183746
> *It's good,u know I'll let u know when I'm out of the paint shop. :biggrin:
> *





yeah, but dont be calling talking bout "yo i got the car back and i need it lifted by tomarrow"




:buttkick:


----------



## Patróns Car Club




----------



## CUZICAN

I dont think words will say Exactly how I feel about you right so I'll try and show you.......................


























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

my cadillac


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 14 2010, 07:32 PM~17195492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cadillac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clearly coast copied your style :happysad: :biggrin: :0 :loco:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 14 2010, 05:48 PM~17193812
> *yeah, but dont be calling talking bout "yo i got the car back and i need it lifted by tomarrow"
> :buttkick:
> *



yeah just some day :0 















































:biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Apr 14 2010, 10:35 PM~17195539
> *Clearly coast copied your style  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :0 :loco:
> *


that pic was taken in san diego in 2006


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 14 2010, 08:27 PM~17196422
> *yeah just some day :0
> :biggrin:
> *



:twak: 






























































:nono: 






















:biggrin:







sorry bout raiding your topic coast. but you seem to be off some where and aint postin pics so we just getting a lil bored :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 13 2010, 04:04 PM~17181765
> *
> Not to ruin your topic with this but notice anything the new owner did with my old 95? :tears:
> 
> *


yea he took the tint off! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Apr 15 2010, 10:12 AM~17201754-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea he took the tint off! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: He said that was the first thing he did...Its ok, the 92 still has it just too piss you off. :biggrin:
> 
> He even installed the grill that came along with it
> 
> 
> 
> I miss that car :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled program...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2007, 09:58 AM~7834342
> *Charles is his body/paint name, Chuck is when he's doing murals, and Chad is when he goes out to da club, and Carlos of course is when he works for the government just a lil info on the multi talented mad man!...Now get back to what you do best, and finish that car already. lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast [email protected] 1 2007, 10:16 AM~7811104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2007, 11:17 PM~9432625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  gold 42.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast [email protected] 5 2008, 02:46 PM~9871220
> *some progress :biggrin:
> 
> covered the extra hole on the firewall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast [email protected] 23 2008, 10:33 PM~10239678
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast [email protected] 1 2008, 09:14 AM~10306920
> *starting to look like a car again :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast [email protected] 14 2008, 10:34 AM~10412769
> *trying out the difference between caprice calipers and cadi calipers on the the cadi spindel. little difference but not much. im going to go with caprice spindels instead so my 13s can clear without rubbing and having to grind or using spacers. uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TO
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Apr 5 2010, 02:08 PM~17102897
> *STILL WORKING ON THE INTERIOR... HOPEFULLY READY BY NEXT WEEK. uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












:wow: :wow:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

:rimshot:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

[/quote]



:twak: i told u to get rid of that video bro


----------



## Coast One

>


 :twak: i told u to get rid of that video bro
[/quote]
wtf lol is that cstylz?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> :twak: i told u to get rid of that video bro


wtf lol is that cstylz?
[/quote]
:uh: :wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Apr 14 2010, 09:35 PM~17195539
> *Clearly coast copied your style  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :0 :loco:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looks great Coast!!!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 17 2010, 11:56 AM~17221459
> *looks great Coast!!!
> *


----------



## Psta

COME GET SOME YOU LITTLE BUMS!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Apr 17 2010, 08:39 PM~17224391
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup joe! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> :twak: i told u to get rid of that video bro


wtf lol is that cstylz?
[/quote]
Back when I was your age Coast. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

almost ready to start... rerouting wires and hoses


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 19 2010, 09:12 PM~17243056
> *almost ready to start... rerouting wires and hoses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## 78 money carlo

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 19 2010, 10:42 PM~17244227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice mr.coast did u get your parts from hugo already ?


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 19 2010, 10:42 PM~17244227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtdawg

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 19 2010, 10:42 PM~17244227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



makes me wanna tear my shit down and do it over!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

very nice homie.............................. but, dont forget to put a master cylinder in there b4 you go for that first ride :0


----------



## properproductions

"You have money saved up?" 
"Do you have a book?" 
:rimshot: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Apr 20 2010, 10:24 AM~17247528
> *"You have money saved up?"
> "Do you have a book?"
> :rimshot:  :buttkick:  :rofl:
> *


:angry:
:roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 20 2010, 08:09 AM~17246324
> *  very nice homie.............................. but, dont forget to put a master cylinder in there b4 you go for that first ride  :0
> *


its my fault for that, i got it back from the chromer for him 2 months later. :uh:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 19 2010, 10:42 PM~17244227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 19 2010, 09:12 PM~17243056
> *almost ready to start... rerouting wires and hoses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn coast that looks good as fuck


----------



## vengence

ok coast now that you gonna kill the streets with this one,whats next?


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 19 2010, 09:12 PM~17243056
> *almost ready to start... rerouting wires and hoses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE N CLEAN :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 21 2010, 10:47 AM~17258910
> *ok coast now that you gonna kill the streets with this one,whats next?
> *


one thing at a time :biggrin: 

:run:


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## four 0 eight

Mack 10 <----


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 23 2010, 01:26 PM~17281930
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :420:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 23 2010, 01:26 PM~17281930
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the caddy anthem


----------



## west_side85

coast.....................??? i stil dont remember takin your money :dunno: :run:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 23 2010, 01:26 PM~17281930
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Excuse me mr coast.....when u gon take a trip down to htown to lay some of ur handy dandy work on some rides down here :dunno:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by west_side85+Apr 24 2010, 06:44 PM~17291061-->
> 
> 
> 
> coast.....................??? i stil dont remember takin your money  :dunno:  :run:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGALAC_@Apr 24 2010, 08:48 PM~17291769
> *Excuse me mr coast.....when u gon take a trip down to htown to lay some of ur handy dandy work on some rides down here :dunno:
> *


whenever anyones got anything for me to spray :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 25 2010, 01:41 AM~17293693
> *:roflmao:
> whenever anyones got anything for me to spray :biggrin:
> *


 ima get wit u reallll soon :0 :run:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 23 2010, 12:26 PM~17281930
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 28 2010, 09:58 PM~17337767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


POST A PIC OF THE DRIVER SEAT WITH YOU IN IT ROLLIN :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Apr 29 2010, 02:45 PM~17343173
> *POST A PIC OF THE DRIVER SEAT WITH YOU IN IT ROLLIN :biggrin:
> *


almost hno:


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 29 2010, 02:46 PM~17343769
> *almost hno:
> *


TICK TOCK,TICK TOCK,TICK TOCK,TICK TOCK


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 29 2010, 12:58 AM~17337767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOT ...!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

comin together, looks great homie. love that color on those guts.


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 25 2010, 02:53 PM~17296056
> * ima get wit u reallll soon :0 :run:
> *


x2


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 28 2010, 11:58 PM~17337767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Approved


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Apr 29 2010, 08:55 PM~17345574
> *x2
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 23 2010, 01:21 PM~17281883
> *one thing at a time :biggrin:
> 
> :run:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Apr 29 2010, 06:55 PM~17345574
> *x2
> *


:x:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 19 2010, 09:12 PM~17243056
> *almost ready to start... rerouting wires and hoses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tossed the painted reservoirs...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 13 2010, 07:04 PM~17181765
> *:biggrin: Was giving you a hard time killer, that shits going to see the streets more than my daily :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you have a stalker hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 See, what did I tell you about making me not want to even build my caddy now
> Damn Coast, cant get more international than that...Japan in front, Mexico in the rear :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to ruin your topic with this but notice anything the new owner did with my old 95? :tears:
> 
> *


u from japan :uh:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 30 2010, 10:21 PM~17356890
> *u from japan :uh:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 30 2010, 09:00 PM~17355771
> *tossed the painted reservoirs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks damn good bro. where did you get those reservoirs at? i didn't know they still made them new.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Apr 30 2010, 11:49 PM~17357417
> *looks damn good bro. where did you get those reservoirs at? i didn't know they still made them new.
> *


discontinued. the cap was even harder to find. hno:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 1 2010, 12:51 AM~17357424
> *discontinued. the cap was even harder to find. hno:
> *



damn! much props on finding those.I love that hard to find shit. looks way better then the painted ones :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

looks good coast cant wait to see it dipping..long time comming,yet worth all the wait


----------



## Coast One

:run:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 30 2010, 07:00 PM~17355771
> *tossed the painted reservoirs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 30 2010, 09:21 PM~17356890
> *u from japan :uh:
> *


 :uh:

Been a while but Coast always had a camera with him, just like a chino. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 28 2010, 10:58 PM~17337767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh WOW coast. How much longer you gonna milk this debut :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 2 2010, 10:10 AM~17364861
> *Oh WOW coast. How much longer you gonna milk this debut  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 2 2010, 09:10 AM~17364861
> *Oh WOW coast. How much longer you gonna milk this debut  :biggrin:
> *


theres a little show here in town at a vocational school (ccoc) on the 14th. im taking it to that done or not. its pretty damn close to done. hopefully it will be done by then. after that its the socios show in sacramento. hno:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 2 2010, 02:47 PM~17366639
> *theres a little show here in town at a vocational school (ccoc) on the 14th. im taking it to that done or not. its pretty damn close to done. hopefully it will be done by then. after that its the socios show in sacramento. hno:
> *


MAKE SURE TO POST PICS. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DONE OR NOT :x:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 2 2010, 01:47 PM~17366639
> *theres a little show here in town at a vocational school (ccoc) on the 14th. im taking it to that done or not. its pretty damn close to done. hopefully it will be done by then. after that its the socios show in sacramento. hno:
> *


 :0 Bye Acura :wave: time to rest.


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Coast One+May 3 2010, 11:51 PM~17383370-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@May 3 2010, 11:52 PM~17383375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YES :boink:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 3 2010, 11:52 PM~17383375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup: *CLEAN AS HELL *


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One+May 3 2010, 11:51 PM~17383370-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@May 3 2010, 11:52 PM~17383375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh yes cant wait were gonna be out there dippin :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 3 2010, 11:51 PM~17383370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 3 2010, 11:51 PM~17383370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 4 2010, 12:51 AM~17383370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 4 2010, 12:51 AM~17383370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice coast


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Damn Coast that shit was lookin tight as f__k yesterday! :thumbsup: Glad to see its almost done.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 6 2010, 10:28 AM~17409698
> *Damn Coast that shit was lookin tight as f__k yesterday!  :thumbsup: Glad to see its almost done.
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## SJDEUCE

top looks nice


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

dammit man.......its about to go down in SJ


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 4 2010, 01:51 AM~17383370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'm diggin that top better coast, good choice brutha!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 6 2010, 08:16 PM~17414207
> *dammit man.......its about to go down in SJ
> *


hno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@May 6 2010, 08:22 PM~17414270
> *i'm diggin that top better coast, good choice brutha!
> *


x2


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:
when i tested the color on a model few years ago...


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 3 2007, 10:56 PM~7614681
> *picked up this lac back in november.
> started stripping the car completely down to the dash.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 3 years ago...


----------



## KAKALAK

lookin good bro!


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 4 2007, 12:19 PM~7618134
> *ill be out by summer :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## mattd

WOW!!!!!!!! I just checked the 1st and last page on the thread. U did a good job. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by INKA_@May 8 2010, 12:36 PM~17428371
> *:wow:
> *


didnt say which one... thats what happens when you "might as well"
:happysad:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 8 2010, 03:37 PM~17429141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN LOOKS LIKE ITS ALMOST READY


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 8 2010, 03:39 PM~17429159
> *DAMN LOOKS LIKE ITS ALMOST READY
> *


just waiting on the seatbelts to come back. some stuff at the platers for ben to finish putting the set up together. mechanic will be here monday to get it running. then off to the muffler shop. and amador to come finish wiring the radio...

almost there.


----------



## Coast One




----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 8 2010, 03:48 PM~17429189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WAS JUST LOOKING AT THIS ON UR MSPACE LOOKS GOOD GONNA BE KILLIN THE STREETS :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

lil ben (543records) making sure the seats work...


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 8 2010, 03:42 PM~17429172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking nice homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 8 2010, 04:48 PM~17429189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahah....I just put the same thing in my shit...There kinda a pain in the ass..had to trim all mine down ....Looks good though :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

*TTMFT FOR COAST*  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 8 2010, 03:52 PM~17429209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 8 2010, 04:52 PM~17429209
> *lil ben (543records) making sure the seats work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 8 2010, 01:36 PM~17428836
> *didnt say which one... thats what happens when you  "might as well"
> :happysad:
> *


or just the "think ima"


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@May 9 2010, 07:45 AM~17433431
> *hahah....I just put the same thing in my shit...There kinda a pain in the ass..had to trim all mine down ....Looks good though :biggrin:
> *


didnt have a problem with mine. they fit perfect. :happysad:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 8 2010, 03:48 PM~17429189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

Coast you doin it Homie. Real Talk. This thread is pure Motivation.


----------



## MAAANDO

TTT for Coaster!


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

Ride looks outstanding!


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 8 2010, 05:42 PM~17429172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this is coming out beautiful coast!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 10 2010, 09:10 PM~17449351
> *damn this is coming out beautiful coast!
> *


----------



## Coast One

:run: lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:around:


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## JUIC'D64

:0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

get it going ?


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 12 2010, 01:57 PM~17467886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT. :wow: :thumbsup: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 12 2010, 02:57 PM~17467886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN  *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

where it going






oh wait a min, i know.










 yo coast, i want my pump back :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 12 2010, 03:57 PM~17467886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



please dont go with the glass packs like you were saying the other day :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 12 2010, 08:02 PM~17471439
> *please dont go with the glass packs like you were saying the other day :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 12 2010, 08:02 PM~17471439
> *please dont go with the glass packs like you were saying the other day :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## harborareaPhil

looks good bro


----------



## SHOWTIME_916




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 12 2010, 11:54 PM~17473786
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 12 2010, 11:49 PM~17474210
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


those water base fumes must be getting to you


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 12 2010, 02:57 PM~17467886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: i bet you cant wait :worship: hno:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 13 2010, 12:51 AM~17474221
> *those water base fumes must be getting to you
> *



:run: i could say the same about you kicking it with joe all day


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 12 2010, 02:57 PM~17467886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 12 2010, 11:02 PM~17471439
> *please dont go with the glass packs like you were saying the other day :biggrin:
> *


FLOWMASTERS :cheesy:


----------



## four 0 eight

so it's done ?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 13 2010, 12:03 AM~17474289
> *:run: i could say the same about you kicking it with joe all day
> *


raul says its quiet and all calm since joe aint here :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 13 2010, 03:10 PM~17479468
> *raul says its quiet and all calm since  joe aint here :roflmao:
> *


Lol


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 12 2010, 07:02 PM~17471439
> *please dont go with the glass packs like you were saying the other day :biggrin:
> *


He told me he was undecided between Cherry Bombs or straight pipe!  :0 :loco:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 13 2010, 05:23 PM~17480910
> *He told me he was undecided between Cherry Bombs or straight pipe!  :0 :loco:
> *



:wow: damn going gangsta you can almost here it rappin now :0


----------



## Coast One

exhaust is done...


----------



## SJDEUCE

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 13 2010, 09:39 PM~17483736
> *exhaust is done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice now scrub them white walls throw your trunk on and come pic my ass up :worship:


----------



## JUIC'D64

you still going to ccoc's show


----------



## Coast One

yea... i think so. still got a lot of shit to do to it before socios... but i said id take it to ccoc already :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 02:32 AM~17486466
> *yea... i think so. still got a lot of shit to do to it before socios... but i said id take it to ccoc already :happysad:
> *


 :run: :ninja:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 01:32 AM~17486466
> *yea... i think so. still got a lot of shit to do to it before socios... but i said id take it to ccoc already :happysad:
> *


any pics :biggrin:


----------



## sj_sharx4

:wow: :wow: :wow: lookin good.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 14 2010, 10:34 PM~17495627
> *any pics :biggrin:
> *


didnt make it to the show... car had to much shit to take care of... no point going back and forth...


----------



## Coast One

charles and nate helping me cleaning it up a little while it was on a lift...


----------



## Coast One




----------



## TEMPER909IE

One badass Fleetwood!! Real nice!!


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 15 2010, 01:21 AM~17495962
> *didnt make it to the show... car had to much shit to take care of... no point going back and forth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


said it before and ima say it again...im not a fan of this style of cadillac but this shit here is fucken clean


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 15 2010, 12:22 AM~17495972
> *charles and nate helping me cleaning it up a little while it was on a lift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking tight bro, came out bad ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 01:32 AM~17486466
> *yea... i think so. still got a lot of shit to do to it before socios... but i said id take it to ccoc already :happysad:
> *


I cant wait to check it out in person homie.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 11:22 PM~17495972
> *charles and nate helping me cleaning it up a little while it was on a lift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
SHOWOFF* :x:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 1 2010, 01:06 AM~17063433
> *this will probably be the last picture i post until the interior goes in... :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and im geting blowed away


----------



## DKM ATX

> didnt make it to the show... car had to much shit to take care of... no point going back and forth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookk at the seat belts on this


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 13 2010, 08:39 PM~17483736
> *exhaust is done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bawla!!!!!!!!! :0 


u not puttin any emblems on the side of the top?? i been debating puttin some emblems back on mine and or puttin the trims at the bottom back on also?????


----------



## Coast One

im waiting for them to get back. getting gold. :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+May 15 2010, 08:50 AM~17497836-->
> 
> 
> 
> *
> SHOWOFF* :x:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@May 15 2010, 01:53 PM~17499226
> *im waiting for them to get back. getting gold. :happysad:
> *


:run: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 15 2010, 01:53 PM~17499226
> *im waiting for them to get back. getting gold. :happysad:
> *


Who's doing the gold? I got some stuff for the imp I want to gold plate.


----------



## lone star

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 15 2010, 04:40 PM~17500086
> *Who's doing the gold? I got some stuff for the imp I want to gold plate.
> *


almost all my shits done thru hugo ventura at ventura polish and plating. :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 15 2010, 09:21 PM~17501906
> *almost all my shits done thru hugo ventura at ventura polish and plating. :biggrin:
> *


send me his number


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 15 2010, 12:22 AM~17495972
> *charles and nate helping me cleaning it up a little while it was on a lift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

OH LAWD :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 10:22 PM~17495972
> *charles and nate helping me cleaning it up a little while it was on a lift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Always down to help!


----------



## low_g

nice looking car homie.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 15 2010, 01:21 AM~17495962
> *didnt make it to the show... car had to much shit to take care of... no point going back and forth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 11:21 PM~17495962
> *didnt make it to the show... car had to much shit to take care of... no point going back and forth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!


----------



## BIGV63

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 11:23 PM~17495975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Good :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 15 2010, 12:22 AM~17495972
> *charles and nate helping me cleaning it up a little while it was on a lift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit , I know i got an easy month of that shit to do.....My shit is dirty as fuck....

Looks great Coast


----------



## TEMPER909IE

TTT for this bad mofo!!


----------



## Coast One




----------



## 925rider




----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 16 2010, 10:07 AM~17505012
> *OH LAWD :0
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 22 2010, 05:31 PM~17572482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

ttt


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 10:22 PM~17495972
> *charles and nate helping me cleaning it up a little while it was on a lift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHES ALIVE!! LOOKIN GOOD COAST! WHEN'S THE DEBUT?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@May 23 2010, 07:37 PM~17580436
> *SHES ALIVE!! LOOKIN GOOD COAST! WHEN'S THE DEBUT?
> *


tryin to get it to socios this weekend so i can ride after the show. still got some touch up and finishing up to do in the days and weeks after. but the main thing at this point is getting it on the road. :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 22 2010, 05:31 PM~17572482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fawkin love that interior!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt


----------



## Nasty

Damn Coast! :worship:


----------



## SJDEUCE

seen it on a tow truck today :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 25 2010, 06:16 PM~17602725
> *seen it on a tow truck today :biggrin:
> *


hno:


----------



## Coast One

cant believe its still raining... :angry:
:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One+May 25 2010, 06:39 PM~17602987-->
> 
> 
> 
> cant believe its still raining... :angry:
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@May 25 2010, 06:40 PM~17603005
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 25 2010, 08:39 PM~17602987
> *cant believe its still raining... :angry:
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


..looking good for this weekend..was up and walking  so get her ready


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@May 25 2010, 06:43 PM~17603039
> *..looking  good for this weekend..was up and walking  so get her ready
> *


good to hear


----------



## 408SHARK

*?*


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Its not sold yet?  :scrutinize:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 26 2010, 04:40 PM~17614189
> *Its not sold yet?  :scrutinize:
> *


 :run:


----------



## JUIC'D64

its almost time :0


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK+May 26 2010, 04:06 PM~17613433-->
> 
> 
> 
> *?</span>*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trying... the good thing is all the bugs are getting worked out. and its headed in the right direction to get back on the road.
> couldnt have done it without everyones help.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cali-Stylz_@May 26 2010, 05:40 PM~17614189
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>Its not sold yet? ** :scrutinize:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:biggrin: your welcome


----------



## 543Records




----------



## EIGHT TRACC

seen this bad boy yesterday. coming out sick bro. made me kind of jealous


----------



## D-Cheeze

you going to socios coast ?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 22 2010, 07:31 PM~17572482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIG MARC

WSup UCE!Your PM box is full.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC+May 28 2010, 07:47 AM~17631400-->
> 
> 
> 
> seen this bad boy yesterday. coming out sick bro.  made me kind of jealous
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: ITS IN GOOD HANDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 10:20 AM~17632589
> *you going to socios coast ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I AM. BUT THE CAR DIDNT MAKE IT. ALMOST. IM JUST A COUPLE DAYS BEHIND. I WILL BE DIPPIN NEXT WEEKEND THOUGH IF ALL GOES WELL.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG MARC_@May 28 2010, 10:39 AM~17632764
> *WSup UCE!Your PM box is full.
> *


DELETED SOME PMS. HOPE I DIDNT NEED THEM hno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 28 2010, 06:41 PM~17636350
> *
> I AM. BUT THE CAR DIDNT MAKE IT. ALMOST. IM JUST A COUPLE DAYS BEHIND.
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 28 2010, 06:43 PM~17636361
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


I KNOW. BUT ITS MOVING ALONG. :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever

Beautiful ride Coast. Be nice to this and the Nate's Paris side by side for the BIG "I"


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 28 2010, 06:46 PM~17636380
> *I KNOW. BUT ITS MOVING ALONG.  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK IT DONT RUSH IT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookn good. hard work pays off.


----------



## Stickz

TTT


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@May 30 2010, 11:31 AM~17647094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


sup stickz!?


----------



## four 0 eight

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

So what your saying is after next weekend....











:biggrin: Got you plates, dont want to be the one holding you back from riding.


----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## oldskool6six

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@May 30 2010, 11:31 AM~17647094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


T.T.T. :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626

LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## 543Records

:nicoderm:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 1 2010, 08:25 PM~17669694
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Jun 2 2010, 09:27 PM~17680649
> *:uh:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## JUIC'D64

coast lets get this ready for the 13th :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

hno:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Heard you and Ben were going to come by yesterday?


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 4 2010, 02:06 PM~17697215
> *Heard you and Ben were going to come by yesterday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


flake :biggrin:


----------



## B. Gates




----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by B. Gates_@Jun 4 2010, 05:40 PM~17698594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: 
but maaaan....


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 11:22 PM~17495972
> *charles and nate helping me cleaning it up a little while it was on a lift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice caddy coast!!! its all on the detail   :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

TTT for the Lacs


----------



## bigtdawg

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 25 2010, 06:39 PM~17602987
> *cant believe its still raining... :angry:
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT for the one color 2dr lacs


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 22 2010, 05:31 PM~17572482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  FEELIN THEM COLORS COAST. DIFFERENT, BUT NOT TO LOUD. I LUV IT :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

more freeway miles...


----------



## Coast One

took it for a test drive... had to put the plates on so we wouldnt get pulled over :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 9 2010, 10:51 PM~17745307
> *took it for a test drive... had to put the plates on so we wouldnt get pulled over :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 9 2010, 10:51 PM~17745307
> *took it for a test drive... had to put the plates on so we wouldnt get pulled over :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacMusik

:run:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 9 2010, 11:51 PM~17745307
> *took it for a test drive... had to put the plates on so we wouldnt get pulled over :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 9 2010, 10:51 PM~17745307
> *took it for a test drive... had to put the plates on so we wouldnt get pulled over :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

Lookin Good Coaster!


----------



## 543Records

No more test drives..time to go dippn'.. :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 9 2010, 09:51 PM~17745307
> *took it for a test drive... had to put the plates on so we wouldnt get pulled over :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That plate is missing something :scrutinize: will be working on Joe's ride at Raul's house but give me a call. Remember it still needs a little touch of paint to match your ride :thumbsup:


----------



## 84solis

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 9 2010, 10:51 PM~17745307
> *took it for a test drive... had to put the plates on so we wouldnt get pulled over :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is there a reason you cut the rear bumper? I never seen that before..


----------



## 713ridaz

caddy is sick mayne....


----------



## properproductions

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Jun 12 2010, 08:10 PM~17770661
> *Is there a reason you cut the rear bumper? I never seen that before..
> *


 Hes going to mount a 42" TV on there. :run:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Jun 12 2010, 11:10 PM~17770661
> *Is there a reason you cut the rear bumper? I never seen that before..
> *


im thinking for the 5th wheel and so the rim wont hit??


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 13 2010, 12:28 PM~17774621
> *im thinking for the 5th wheel and so the rim wont hit??
> *


 YUP.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Jun 13 2010, 09:02 AM~17773818
> *Hes going to mount a 42" TV on there.  :run:
> *


----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Jun 13 2010, 09:02 AM~17773818
> *Hes going to mount a 42" TV on there.  :run:
> *


i thought he said it was a tissue holder


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Jun 14 2010, 05:30 PM~17786306
> *i thought he said it was a tissue holder
> *


 :nono: thats for the trailor hitch....


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Jun 14 2010, 07:58 PM~17788148
> *:nono: thats for the trailor hitch....
> *


I thought it was for the toilet paper roll :dunno: 

Cuz hes going to be Shittin on Fools! :biggrin:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jun 14 2010, 08:56 PM~17789278
> *I thought it was for the toilet paper roll  :dunno:
> 
> Cuz hes going to be Shittin on Fools! :biggrin:
> *


that makes way more sence my bad! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Jun 13 2010, 10:02 AM~17773818
> *Hes going to mount a 42" TV on there.  :run:
> *





> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Jun 14 2010, 05:51 PM~17785903-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by four 0 [email protected] 14 2010, 06:30 PM~17786306
> *i thought he said it was a tissue holder
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 08:58 PM~17788148
> *:nono: thats for the trailor hitch....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowSanJo_Nate_@Jun 14 2010, 09:56 PM~17789278
> *I thought it was for the toilet paper roll  :dunno:
> 
> 
> *


dont all you mufukas got cars you should be workin on? :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## Stickz




----------



## Big Body Caddi

:drama:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 9 2010, 10:50 PM~17745294
> *more freeway miles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 16 2010, 01:09 PM~17804739
> *dont all you mufukas got cars you should be workin on? :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :biggrin:


I thought it was a big ass piggy bank and that's the coin slot :dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:uh:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 21 2010, 05:19 PM~17848328
> *:uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Coast One

metamorphosis of a lowrider white wall tire :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

nothing like fresh whitewalls


----------



## Coast One

its back from shop tour '10
lot of work put in by good people to get it street safe drivable


----------



## 4DA702

:worship:


----------



## Coast One

took it to ricos tacos earlier


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2010, 09:35 PM~17851254
> *nothing like fresh whitewalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





that's a great pic bro


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 11:22 PM~17495972
> *charles and nate helping me cleaning it up a little while it was on a lift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*MAN COAST IT'S LOOKING REAL GOOD.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 11:23 PM~17495975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 22 2010, 12:35 AM~17851254
> *nothing like fresh whitewalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im trying to keep the blue shit on, it matches mine :biggrin:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2010, 08:37 PM~17851271
> *its back from shop tour '10
> lot of work put in by good people to get it street safe drivable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: mines catching some rays in the back yard... i hope it gets a cool tan so i dont have to repaint it....lol looking good coast :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> nothing like fresh whitewalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> now your just showing off with your fancy photagraphy :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2010, 09:35 PM~17851254
> *nothing like fresh whitewalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## Coast One

cleaned up white walls :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 22 2010, 01:47 AM~17852583
> *cleaned up white walls :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn im soooo fuckin jealous


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 22 2010, 03:47 AM~17852583
> *cleaned up white walls :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Let her loose!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 22 2010, 12:46 AM~17852576
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUIC'D64

:0 looks like its ready :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2010, 09:37 PM~17851271
> *its back from shop tour '10
> lot of work put in by good people to get it street safe drivable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good brotha.....cant wait to see this on the strip


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 22 2010, 12:46 AM~17852576
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: Killen haterz in the game! :wow:


----------



## oldskool6six

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 22 2010, 12:46 AM~17852576
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good shit,1 of the nicest street rides in lowriding. :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Jun 22 2010, 02:24 PM~17855967
> *Good shit,1 of the nicest street rides in lowriding.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2010, 11:47 PM~17852583
> *cleaned up white walls :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coast One




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2010, 09:38 PM~17851297
> *took it to ricos tacos earlier
> *


PICS OH NO PASO!!! :wow: :wow: 


IT LOOKS BADDDDDD AAAAAASSSSSSSSSS HOMIE!!!

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 22 2010, 11:21 PM~17863031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: COAST FINNA GET THROWED ANDDRAG HIS DAM KIT!!!!! 


DAM HOMIE DAT BITCH LOOKIN R"I"GHT........NOTHIN ELSE NEED TOBE SAID........THERE'S 1000'S OF LACS OUT THERE BUT THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE......NIGGATHIS SHIT RIGHT HERE!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

beautiful.... :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 22 2010, 11:57 PM~17863291
> *beautiful.... :biggrin:
> *


Yes x2!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 23 2010, 12:21 AM~17863031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HOP SHOP

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2010, 08:38 PM~17851297
> *took it to ricos tacos earlier
> *


PICS or it didn't happen


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 23 2010, 02:37 AM~17863154
> *:wow: :wow: COAST FINNA GET THROWED ANDDRAG HIS DAM KIT!!!!!
> DAM HOMIE DAT BITCH LOOKIN R"I"GHT........NOTHIN ELSE NEED TOBE SAID........THERE'S 1000'S OF LACS OUT THERE BUT THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE......NIGGATHIS SHIT RIGHT HERE!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:
> *


This shits called DEAF!


----------



## bigtdawg

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 23 2010, 09:00 AM~17865005
> *This shits called DEAF!
> *


killa chronic kriptanite!

the lac is clean tho! :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jun 23 2010, 04:00 AM~17863652
> *PICS or it didn't happen
> *


X2


----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## arabretard

i love everything about this car. very well done coast


----------



## SJDEUCE

myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy nig


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2010, 09:35 PM~17851254
> *nothing like fresh whitewalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 24 2010, 02:36 AM~17872774
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Big Body Caddi

It's about time :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight

Pick me up! Go dip music in the park today.


----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@Jun 24 2010, 08:58 AM~17875447
> *It's about time  :biggrin:
> *


Wat up Pimp!


----------



## Nasty

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JUIC'D64

oh yeah streets better watch out now :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 23 2010, 10:36 PM~17872774
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS THE BEST FEELING RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY CREW

NICE LAC HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Jun 22 2010, 11:21 PM~17863031-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGALAC_@Jun 22 2010, 11:37 PM~17863154
> *:wow: :wow: COAST FINNA GET THROWED ANDDRAG HIS DAM KIT!!!!!
> 
> *


LOVE TO LOVE TO GET HIGH, I AINT GONE LIE BOOP BOOOP BOOOP MY FIF WHEEL JUST DIED, MAYNE!!!




5:15


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

I HAVE SOME HARDLINES WAITING HERE FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

You will see this bitch in LRM soon! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 24 2010, 11:02 PM~17881822
> *I HAVE SOME HARDLINES WAITING HERE FOR YOU :biggrin:
> *


i know. need the van to go get them


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 25 2010, 04:15 AM~17883423
> *You will see this bitch in LRM soon! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


For sure


----------



## HOP SHOP

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 23 2010, 10:36 PM~17872774
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats better :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 25 2010, 12:02 AM~17881822
> *I HAVE SOME HARDLINES WAITING HERE FOR YOU :biggrin:
> *



hno:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One

fucked up cell phone video...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 27 2010, 12:51 AM~17896871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



in the damn streets


----------



## Viejitos In Da House




----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2010, 11:51 PM~17896871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ride is lookin good bro


----------



## regal85




----------



## JUIC'D64

car looking good today, were its suppose to be "on the streets" :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Last night...


----------



## SJDEUCE

its was wroth the wait


----------



## d'Elegance

TTT for a clean Fleetwood


----------



## BIG MARC

:nicoderm: 

Looking real good UCE,you killing it!!!


----------



## Coast One

bascom and camden









capitol and story


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One

santa clara st.


----------



## Coast One

nice bay area california night!


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 28 2010, 02:49 AM~17904446
> *bascom and camden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capitol and story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats Coast, I am sure it has been a journey for you but the results are impeccable :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  "And thats all I have to say about that" (forrest gump voice)


----------



## Stickz

*SHOOOOOTGUN!*


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 28 2010, 01:49 AM~17904446
> *bascom and camden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capitol and story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


putting miles in :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jun 28 2010, 12:50 PM~17907545
> *putting miles in :biggrin:
> *


you thought it was going to be a show car? lol

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 28 2010, 01:10 PM~17908223
> *you thought it was going to be a show car? lol
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: Its never going to park long enough to show.  :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 28 2010, 01:51 AM~17904451
> *santa clara st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Getting It in*


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 28 2010, 12:49 AM~17904446
> *bascom and camden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capitol and story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good Coast. Can't wait to see it in person !! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 22 2010, 08:33 PM~17574197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## four 0 eight




----------



## four 0 eight

:cheesy:


----------



## four 0 eight

:wow:


----------



## four 0 eight

killen em


----------



## C_money23

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 27 2010, 03:04 AM~17896945
> *fucked up cell phone video...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What kinda mufflers are u running?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Jun 28 2010, 07:48 PM~17911534
> *What kinda mufflers are u running?
> *


the wrong one lol. its going back to the muffler shop :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 28 2010, 01:51 AM~17904451
> *santa clara st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS CADDY LOOKIN REAL TIGHT


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 28 2010, 09:43 PM~17912183
> *the wrong one lol. its going back to the muffler shop  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

got the colorbar in :biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P

Ain't it time to get back to work on customers car,play time is over :rimshot:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Jun 28 2010, 06:48 PM~17911534
> *What kinda mufflers are u running?
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

got my bumpers to line up right. :biggrin:


----------



## bigtdawg

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Jun 28 2010, 05:59 PM~17910395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killen em
> *


Thats nice right there :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Jun 28 2010, 05:59 PM~17910395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killen em
> *


CLEAN AS HELL COAST :thumbsup: PERFECT COLORS


----------



## BIG ROC

Ay Coast i recently picked up a 80 coupe deville as a daily and i want to upgrade the sound i was wondering when you upgraded you sound did you keep the same size speakers i.e. 4x10s or go larger (6x9s)?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 28 2010, 01:49 AM~17904446
> *bascom and camden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capitol and story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOMIE GLAD TO SEE IT OUT!!
AND SEE YOU DRIVE IT!!
:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :werd: :rimshot: :naughty:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 29 2010, 05:17 PM~17920504
> *got my bumpers to line up right. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why does it have to look so damn nice in EVERY picture   :buttkick:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 30 2010, 03:54 PM~17928616
> *Why does it have to look so damn nice in EVERY picture    :buttkick:
> *


 I know huh :biggrin:


----------



## Big Body Caddi

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Jun 28 2010, 04:54 PM~17910338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0 Dippin the streets! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DIPPINIT

Caddy came out sick!!! Gimme a call when your down this way


----------



## Big Body Caddi

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jun 30 2010, 07:32 PM~17930814
> *:0  Dippin the streets! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Yeah we were dippin it was hella hot that day :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by BIG ROC+Jun 29 2010, 09:53 PM~17922849-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ay Coast i recently picked up a 80 coupe deville as a daily and i want to upgrade the sound i was wondering when you upgraded you sound did you keep the same size speakers i.e. 4x10s or go larger (6x9s)?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont have anything in the rear yet...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Jun 30 2010, 07:35 PM~17930837
> *Caddy came out sick!!! Gimme a call when your down this way
> *


ill be down there friday thru monday. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jun 30 2010, 08:32 PM~17930814
> *:0  Dippin the streets! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



see that empty spot next to him on the street that was reserved for your rag  :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 30 2010, 10:35 PM~17932896
> *see that empty spot next to him on the street that was reserved for your rag    :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## 408models

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Body Caddi

COASTER WHAT IT DO :cheesy:


----------



## leo161

wad up coast you cruise'n frisco this sunday?


----------



## Models IV Life

GAWD DAMN COAST! LOOKS BAD AS FUCK!! ARE YOU PUTTING ON THE LIGHTS AND EMBLEMS ON THE VINYL?


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Jun 29 2010, 06:17 PM~17920504-->
> 
> 
> 
> got my bumpers to line up right. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Jul 1 2010, 11:49 AM~17936160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

:420:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

the lac is off the hook, tight work man


----------



## dekay24

its all about the details!! :wow:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

TTMFT FOR COAST.


----------



## bigtdawg

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 22 2010, 05:31 PM~17572482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who did your seatbelts? i need black webbing but its hard to find some that will fit the 90's, LMK! thnks


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 2 2010, 03:18 AM~17943002
> *:420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Jun 21 2010, 10:34 PM~17851246-->
> 
> 
> 
> metamorphosis of a lowrider white wall tire :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast [email protected] 22 2010, 01:46 AM~17852576
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Jun 27 2010, 12:51 AM~17896871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 925rider




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

vacation over coast..get back to it


----------



## DeeLoc

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## MAAANDO

I feel like there is something missing in the back window..... :dunno:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 6 2010, 05:25 AM~17971218
> *I feel like there is something missing in the back window..... :dunno:
> *


give it about a week or so


----------



## 187_Regal

built to ride.....thats what im talkin about.....


----------



## Coast One

just picked this up :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Jul 2 2010, 11:23 AM~17945413
> *who did your seatbelts? i need black webbing but its hard to find some that will fit the 90's, LMK! thnks
> *


i think i ordered them from seatbeltpro.com and just ordered the webbing and had the upholsterer to replace them.


----------



## Coast One

almost ready hno:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 1 2010, 11:49 AM~17936160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


BEAUTIFUL!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 6 2010, 03:49 PM~17974863
> *almost ready hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 6 2010, 04:49 PM~17974863
> *almost ready hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what u gonna do with those besides dislocate your shoulder puttin them in tha trunk :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

:0


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 6 2010, 02:49 PM~17974863
> *almost ready hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:scrutinize:


Why did you send me this last night and say your setup was almost done?


----------



## Coast One

:0 

hno:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 6 2010, 02:49 PM~17974863
> *almost ready hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK THE PUMPS HOOK ME UP WITH THOSE PIZZA COUPONS :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight

:roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 7 2010, 01:03 PM~17984246
> *:scrutinize:
> Why did you send me this last night and say your setup was almost done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam gonna be doing big inches with that! :0


----------



## ALCATRAZ




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Jul 7 2010, 03:55 PM~17984702
> *FUCK THE PUMPS HOOK ME UP WITH THOSE PIZZA COUPONS :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: kitchen table doubles as a work bench :0


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 29 2010, 06:17 PM~17920504
> *got my bumpers to line up right. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 6 2010, 02:46 PM~17974838
> *just picked this up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2010, 10:17 AM~18010268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## CadillacMusik

:wow:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Damn, I was minding my own just checking out the details on this clean ass LeCab interior when...


















:wow: Oh shit! Out of nowhere its Coast :roflmao:


----------



## oldskool6six

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 11 2010, 10:54 PM~18021651
> *Damn, I was minding my own just checking out the details on this clean ass LeCab interior when...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: Oh shit! Out of nowhere its Coast :roflmao:
> *


f*#%$)g guy is everywhere :biggrin: 
when u came by da house 2day,car was looking hella clean.only thing missing was 
da indiv-I-duals in da back window.


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 6 2010, 03:49 PM~17974863
> *almost ready hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks realy nice bro


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Jul 10 2010, 01:17 PM~18010268-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cali-Stylz_@Jul 12 2010, 01:54 AM~18021651
> *Damn, I was minding my own just checking out the details on this clean ass LeCab interior when...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: Oh shit! Out of nowhere its Coast :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 11 2010, 09:54 PM~18021651
> *Damn, I was minding my own just checking out the details on this clean ass LeCab interior when...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: Oh shit! Out of nowhere its Coast :roflmao:
> *


i see you have been :drama: a lot .... :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2010, 10:17 AM~18010268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PULLING NO PUNCHES HUH COAST :nicoderm:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Jul 12 2010, 06:13 PM~18029026
> *i see you have been :drama: a lot .... :biggrin:
> *


I would be careful...he has pictures and sounds like Nate has ??'s :0 hno: :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=24544&st=55380


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## INKA

:ugh: my bad... :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Jul 13 2010, 05:03 PM~18038975
> *:ugh: my bad... :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :angry: Hey thats Copyright infringement. I think you owe me some money for that comment!


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jul 13 2010, 06:12 PM~18039703
> *:angry:  Hey thats Copyright infringement. I think you owe me some money for that comment!
> *


 :run:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jul 13 2010, 07:12 PM~18039703
> *:angry:  Hey thats Copyright infringement. I think you owe me some money for that comment!
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 13 2010, 09:10 PM~18041891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 13 2010, 10:10 PM~18041891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


When you said you were getting a grill, I thought you meant for the Lac :wow:


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 14 2010, 12:03 PM~18044998
> *When you said you were getting a grill, I thought you meant for the Lac  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INKA

so yea, your car looks really nice :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2010, 11:47 PM~17852583
> *cleaned up white walls :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cleanest Euro Caddy in Nor Cal. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jul 14 2010, 08:25 PM~18049133
> *Cleanest Euro Caddy in Nor Cal.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks... wait till yours comes out hno:


----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 13 2010, 09:10 PM~18041891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: oh shit how high!


----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Jul 14 2010, 02:32 PM~18046722
> *so yea, your car looks really nice :biggrin:
> *


so when the wedding bells? need a car escort to the chapel? :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 14 2010, 01:03 PM~18044998
> *When you said you were getting a grill, I thought you meant for the Lac  :wow:
> *



:wow: :roflmao:


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 13 2010, 11:09 AM~18035278
> *:roflmao:
> *


exc job COAST can't wait to see this one jah bless


----------



## Coast One




----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 14 2010, 08:26 PM~18049801
> *thanks... wait till yours comes out hno:
> *


Next to yours mine is just a fleetwood with a Euro kit. Let me know what shows you don't go to so I can at least get one first place trophy. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Jul 14 2010, 08:51 PM~18050095
> *so when the wedding bells? need a car escort to the chapel? :biggrin:
> *


my kids are going back to their moms for the weekend so maybe sunday :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight

:roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight

remember coast


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Jul 17 2010, 10:10 AM~18068174
> *remember coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears:


----------



## vengence

fuck coast u fuckin em all up,came out clean bro really clean


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Jul 17 2010, 09:10 AM~18068174
> *remember coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did somebody say throwback pics? :0


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Jul 17 2010, 09:10 AM~18068174
> *remember coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

:happysad:


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

Bad ass Caddy! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> now you pushin


----------



## rollindeep408

:0 

Coast One 634 
rollindeep408 111 
poppa68_KI_4life 94 
LowSanJo_Nate 92 
INKA 65 
D-Cheeze 65 
Rollinaround 56 
Cali-Stylz 48 
JUIC'D64 46 
Psta 39 
SJDEUCE 39 
DEAD PRE$IDENT$ 39 
BigBoyTransporting 38 
EXCANDALOW 37 
SHOWTIME916 37 
sj59 33 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 31 
SIC'N'TWISTED 30 
rhr26 24 
408SHARK 23 
west coast ridaz 23 
63 ss rider 21 
four 0 eight 21 
MidwestFleetwood 20 
El Maldito 20 
MAAANDO 19 
CUZICAN 19 
VEGAS BLVD™ 18 
Spanky 16 
96BIG_BODY 15 
DKM ATX 15 
543Records 14 
oldskool6six 14 
Sj4lyfe 14 
EIGHT TRACC 13 
MR.*512* 13 
properproductions 13 
PICAZZO 12 
drasticbean 11 
west_side85 11 
RAGALAC 11 
San Jo 64 SS 10 
DirtyBird2 10 
plague 10 
wop_inda_wood 10 
FORGIVEN 10 
KAKALAK 10 
GRodriguez 8 
lowriders2choppers 8 
DELGADO74 8 
4DA702 8 
bigtdawg 8 
lone star 8 
Big Body Caddi 8 
abel 7 
HOP SHOP 7 
Nasty 7 
.... 6 
CE 707 6 
Cadillac Heaven 6 
D&A 6 
arabretard 6 
Viejitos In Da House 6 
lowriv1972 6 
BigLinc 6 
billjack 6 
PAPER CHASER 5 
408_Life 5 
ROBERTO G 5 
B. Gates 5 
E.C. ROLO 5 
WWW.360LOW.TV 5 
Eddie$Money 5 
midwestcoast 5 
Sunny D-lite 5 
CadillacMusik 5 
emhomie626 5 
SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR 5 
64 CRAWLING 5 
zfelix 4 
TEMPER909IE 4 
montemanls 4 
DVS 4 
MODHOPPER 4 
FREAKY TALES 4 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX 4 
EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 4 
ROAD_DOGG12 4 
Stickz 4 
__________ 4 
socios b.c. prez 4 
SHOWTIME_916 4 
$$bigjoker$$ 4 
BIG WHIT 64 4 
lowlow94 4 
79 cutty 3 
benz88 3 
1 LO 64 3 
dekay24 3 
XLowLifeX 3 
stillwaters 3 
BIG MARC 3 
HARDLUCK88 3 
925rider 3 
individualsbox 3 
Skim 3 
Danni3oY 3 
63REASONS 3 
uniques66 3 
78 money carlo 3 
H0PSH0P 3 
vengence 3 
UNO408 3 
doodoobrownlv 3 
lowrid3r 3 
YOUNG ROGUE 3 
C_money23 3 
90coupedraggn 3 
jonjay206 2 
dj short dog 2 
Models IV Life 2 
DJ HenDoe 2 
DUVAL 2 
POPEYE_NWK 2 
CHE1 2 
calilife83 2 
CadillacRoyalty 2 
MARINATE 2 
STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE 2 
SJ TROKITA 2 
BAY AREA 64 2 
INVISIBLE EMPIRE 2 
plynhrd 2 
187_Regal 2 
harborareaPhil 2 
eastside1989 2 
Mr Impala 2 
ICECOLD63 2 
gizmoscustoms 2 
Supaf|y in the Ky 2 
eastbay_drop 2 
81cutty 2 
weatmaster 2 
kdogg213 2 
elspock84 2 
titslover 2 
lowrivi1967 2 
HARD KANDY 2 
kustom_caddi88 2 
INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 2 
1SIKLAC 2 
NIMSTER64 2 
BigVics58 2 
leo161 2 
Crenshaw's Finest 1 
CADILLACSAM 1 
super chipper 1 
EASTFRESNO90 1 
87blazer 1 
Firefly 1 
low_g 1 
UFAMEA 1 
fleetwood_talisman 1 
BIG NICK 1 
ReGaLiZe iT 1 
EMPIRE CUSTOMS 1 
HEAVEN FA LIFE 1 
lil watcha 1 
$RoLLs_RoYCe$ 1 
DIPPINIT 1 
biggeazy-e 1 
washedupcoupe 1 
65chevyman 1 
STLGHOUSEKID 1 
BIG_LOS 1 
bigjaydogg 1 
OneStopCustoms 1 
fatruss 1 
cadilinc 1 
Patróns Car Club 1 
BIGV63 1 
RND GRAFFIX 1 
THEREGAL 1 
Royalty 1 
All Out Customs 1 
1sick51 1 
Chevillacs 1 
408models 1 
WALT CUSTOMS 1 
DRòN 1 
Coca Pearl 1 
84caddy 1 
robbie 1 
HOWUDOIN 1 
CADDY CREW 1 
Fried Chicken Eater 1 
EIGHT BALL 1 
CadillacNick 1 
danny chawps 1 
WUTITDU 1 
81 Hustle 1 
texmex 1 
ghettoslick1 1 
jucied62ss 1 
bishop1 1 
DeeLoc 1 
INDIVIDUALS*512* 1 
RollinDeepSJ 1 
fortworthmex 1 
chtrone 1 
Guam707 1 
crucialjp 1 
regal85 1 
MR. OBSESSION 1 
infamous704 1 
~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ 1 
dropped81 1 
TRAVIESO87 1 
low4ever 1 
kingoflacz 1 
HOP SKOTCH 1 
Dylante63 1 
1TUFF62 1 
801Rider 1 
grandson 1 
81WeZcOzRyDr 1 
filg_70chev 1 
Shorty23 1 
sj_sharx4 1 
CHUCC 1 
TD Hydros 1 
I TrAvIeSo I 1 
tRiCk oR tReAt 2 1 
Off Topic Died 1 
GREYTREY 1 
DIRTYWHITEBOY 1 
little chris 1 
slowtrain1 1 
r8rsnation 1 
81_FLEETBROUM 1 
Gorilla Bob 1 
granpa 1 
FreddieD 1 
84solis 1 
pickle 1 
ogbrkboy 1 
Mr lowrider305 1 
Maverick 1 
Kadillac G 1 
harborarea310 1 
♠NEFF-U♠ 1 
INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ 1 
Hooked 2 Glass 1 
MR.LAC 1 
cheloRO75 1 
mattd 1 
BIG ROC 1 
MR JOKER 1 
Caddylac 1 
peteie72 1 
EL_PASO 1 
Lo_N_Lavish 1 
Tommy_Boy 1 
NY-BOSSMAN 1 
topdog 1 
D-BO 1 
low4oshow 1 
$woop 1 
BIGKILLA503 1 
713ridaz 1


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:dunno: wuts the list of??????????????? 





:ugh: i dont wanna b on no list.





hno: coast always said , "dont do it, they're gonna put u on a list"


:banghead:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 27 2010, 05:22 PM~18156944
> *:dunno:  wuts the list of???????????????
> :ugh:  i dont wanna b on no list.
> hno:  coast always said , "dont do it, they're gonna put u on a list"
> :banghead:
> *


:yes:

hno:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 25 2010, 03:41 PM~18137548
> *:0
> 
> Coast One 634
> rollindeep408 111
> poppa68_KI_4life 94
> LowSanJo_Nate 92
> INKA 65
> D-Cheeze 65
> Rollinaround 56
> Cali-Stylz 48
> JUIC'D64 46
> Psta 39
> SJDEUCE 39
> DEAD PRE$IDENT$ 39
> BigBoyTransporting 38
> EXCANDALOW 37
> SHOWTIME916 37
> sj59 33
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 31
> SIC'N'TWISTED 30
> rhr26 24
> 408SHARK 23
> west coast ridaz 23
> 63 ss rider 21
> four 0 eight 21
> MidwestFleetwood 20
> El Maldito 20
> MAAANDO 19
> CUZICAN 19
> VEGAS BLVD™ 18
> Spanky 16
> 96BIG_BODY 15
> DKM ATX 15
> 543Records 14
> oldskool6six 14
> Sj4lyfe 14
> EIGHT TRACC 13
> MR.*512* 13
> properproductions 13
> PICAZZO 12
> drasticbean 11
> west_side85 11
> RAGALAC 11
> San Jo 64 SS 10
> DirtyBird2 10
> plague 10
> wop_inda_wood 10
> FORGIVEN 10
> KAKALAK 10
> GRodriguez 8
> lowriders2choppers 8
> DELGADO74 8
> 4DA702 8
> bigtdawg 8
> lone star 8
> Big Body Caddi 8
> abel 7
> HOP SHOP 7
> Nasty 7
> .... 6
> CE 707 6
> Cadillac Heaven 6
> D&A 6
> arabretard 6
> Viejitos In Da House 6
> lowriv1972 6
> BigLinc 6
> billjack 6
> PAPER CHASER 5
> 408_Life 5
> ROBERTO G 5
> B. Gates 5
> E.C. ROLO 5
> WWW.360LOW.TV 5
> Eddie$Money 5
> midwestcoast 5
> Sunny D-lite 5
> CadillacMusik 5
> emhomie626 5
> SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR 5
> 64 CRAWLING 5
> zfelix 4
> TEMPER909IE 4
> montemanls 4
> DVS 4
> MODHOPPER 4
> FREAKY TALES 4
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX 4
> EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 4
> ROAD_DOGG12 4
> Stickz 4
> __________ 4
> socios b.c. prez 4
> SHOWTIME_916 4
> $$bigjoker$$ 4
> BIG WHIT 64 4
> lowlow94 4
> 79 cutty 3
> benz88 3
> 1 LO 64 3
> dekay24 3
> XLowLifeX 3
> stillwaters 3
> BIG MARC 3 :angry:
> HARDLUCK88 3
> 925rider 3
> individualsbox 3
> Skim 3
> Danni3oY 3
> 63REASONS 3
> uniques66 3
> 78 money carlo 3
> H0PSH0P 3
> vengence 3
> UNO408 3
> doodoobrownlv 3
> lowrid3r 3
> YOUNG ROGUE 3
> C_money23 3
> 90coupedraggn 3
> jonjay206 2
> dj short dog 2
> Models IV Life 2
> DJ HenDoe 2
> DUVAL 2
> POPEYE_NWK 2
> CHE1 2
> calilife83 2
> CadillacRoyalty 2
> MARINATE 2
> STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE 2
> SJ TROKITA 2
> BAY AREA 64 2
> INVISIBLE EMPIRE 2
> plynhrd 2
> 187_Regal 2
> harborareaPhil 2
> eastside1989 2
> Mr Impala 2
> ICECOLD63 2
> gizmoscustoms 2
> Supaf|y in the Ky 2
> eastbay_drop 2
> 81cutty 2
> weatmaster 2
> kdogg213 2
> elspock84 2
> titslover 2
> lowrivi1967 2
> HARD KANDY 2
> kustom_caddi88 2
> INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 2
> 1SIKLAC 2
> NIMSTER64 2
> BigVics58 2
> leo161 2
> Crenshaw's Finest 1
> CADILLACSAM 1
> super chipper 1
> EASTFRESNO90 1
> 87blazer 1
> Firefly 1
> low_g 1
> UFAMEA 1
> fleetwood_talisman 1
> BIG NICK 1
> ReGaLiZe iT 1
> EMPIRE CUSTOMS 1
> HEAVEN FA LIFE 1
> lil watcha 1
> $RoLLs_RoYCe$ 1
> DIPPINIT 1
> biggeazy-e 1
> washedupcoupe 1
> 65chevyman 1
> STLGHOUSEKID 1
> BIG_LOS 1
> bigjaydogg 1
> OneStopCustoms 1
> fatruss 1
> cadilinc 1
> Patróns Car Club 1
> BIGV63 1
> RND GRAFFIX 1
> THEREGAL 1
> Royalty 1
> All Out Customs 1
> 1sick51 1
> Chevillacs 1
> 408models 1
> WALT CUSTOMS 1
> DRòN 1
> Coca Pearl 1
> 84caddy 1
> robbie 1
> HOWUDOIN 1
> CADDY CREW 1
> Fried Chicken Eater 1
> EIGHT BALL 1
> CadillacNick 1
> danny chawps 1
> WUTITDU 1
> 81 Hustle 1
> texmex 1
> ghettoslick1 1
> jucied62ss 1
> bishop1 1
> DeeLoc 1
> INDIVIDUALS*512* 1
> RollinDeepSJ 1
> fortworthmex 1
> chtrone 1
> Guam707 1
> crucialjp 1
> regal85 1
> MR. OBSESSION 1
> infamous704 1
> ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ 1
> dropped81 1
> TRAVIESO87 1
> low4ever 1
> kingoflacz 1
> HOP SKOTCH 1
> Dylante63 1
> 1TUFF62 1
> 801Rider 1
> grandson 1
> 81WeZcOzRyDr 1
> filg_70chev 1
> Shorty23 1
> sj_sharx4 1
> CHUCC 1
> TD Hydros 1
> I TrAvIeSo I 1
> tRiCk oR tReAt 2 1
> Off Topic Died 1
> GREYTREY 1
> DIRTYWHITEBOY 1
> little chris 1
> slowtrain1 1
> r8rsnation 1
> 81_FLEETBROUM 1
> Gorilla Bob 1
> granpa 1
> FreddieD 1
> 84solis 1
> pickle 1
> ogbrkboy 1
> Mr lowrider305 1
> Maverick 1
> Kadillac G 1
> harborarea310 1
> ♠NEFF-U♠ 1
> INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ 1
> Hooked 2 Glass 1
> MR.LAC 1
> cheloRO75 1
> mattd 1
> BIG ROC 1
> MR JOKER 1
> Caddylac 1
> peteie72 1
> EL_PASO 1
> Lo_N_Lavish 1
> Tommy_Boy 1
> NY-BOSSMAN 1
> topdog 1
> D-BO 1
> low4oshow 1
> $woop 1
> BIGKILLA503 1
> 713ridaz 1
> *


----------



## four 0 eight

wats that list?


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Jul 27 2010, 08:42 PM~18159309
> *wats that list?
> *


how many times people posted in here


----------



## four 0 eight

:run:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 25 2010, 03:41 PM~18137548
> *:0
> 
> Coast One 634
> rollindeep408 111
> poppa68_KI_4life 94
> LowSanJo_Nate 92
> INKA 65
> D-Cheeze 65
> Rollinaround 56
> Cali-Stylz 48
> JUIC'D64 46
> Psta 39
> SJDEUCE 39
> DEAD PRE$IDENT$ 39
> BigBoyTransporting 38
> EXCANDALOW 37
> SHOWTIME916 37
> sj59 33
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 31
> SIC'N'TWISTED 30
> rhr26 24
> 408SHARK 23
> west coast ridaz 23
> 63 ss rider 21
> four 0 eight 21
> MidwestFleetwood 20
> El Maldito 20
> MAAANDO 19
> CUZICAN 19
> VEGAS BLVD™ 18
> Spanky 16
> 96BIG_BODY 15
> DKM ATX 15
> 543Records 14
> oldskool6six 14
> Sj4lyfe 14
> EIGHT TRACC 13
> MR.*512* 13
> properproductions 13
> PICAZZO 12
> drasticbean 11
> west_side85 11
> RAGALAC 11
> San Jo 64 SS 10
> DirtyBird2 10
> plague 10
> wop_inda_wood 10
> FORGIVEN 10
> KAKALAK 10
> GRodriguez 8
> lowriders2choppers 8
> DELGADO74 8
> 4DA702 8
> bigtdawg 8
> lone star 8
> Big Body Caddi 8
> abel 7
> HOP SHOP 7
> Nasty 7
> .... 6
> CE 707 6
> Cadillac Heaven 6
> D&A 6
> arabretard 6
> Viejitos In Da House 6
> lowriv1972 6
> BigLinc 6
> billjack 6
> PAPER CHASER 5
> 408_Life 5
> ROBERTO G 5
> B. Gates 5
> E.C. ROLO 5
> WWW.360LOW.TV 5
> Eddie$Money 5
> midwestcoast 5
> Sunny D-lite 5
> CadillacMusik 5
> emhomie626 5
> SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR 5
> 64 CRAWLING 5
> zfelix 4
> TEMPER909IE 4
> montemanls 4
> DVS 4
> MODHOPPER 4
> FREAKY TALES 4
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX 4
> EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 4
> ROAD_DOGG12 4
> Stickz 4
> __________ 4
> socios b.c. prez 4
> SHOWTIME_916 4
> $$bigjoker$$ 4
> BIG WHIT 64 4
> lowlow94 4
> 79 cutty 3
> benz88 3
> 1 LO 64 3
> dekay24 3
> XLowLifeX 3
> stillwaters 3
> BIG MARC 3
> HARDLUCK88 3
> 925rider 3
> individualsbox 3
> Skim 3
> Danni3oY 3
> 63REASONS 3
> uniques66 3
> 78 money carlo 3
> H0PSH0P 3
> vengence 3
> UNO408 3
> doodoobrownlv 3
> lowrid3r 3
> YOUNG ROGUE 3
> C_money23 3
> 90coupedraggn 3
> jonjay206 2
> dj short dog 2
> Models IV Life 2
> DJ HenDoe 2
> DUVAL 2
> POPEYE_NWK 2
> CHE1 2
> calilife83 2
> CadillacRoyalty 2
> MARINATE 2
> STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE 2
> SJ TROKITA 2
> BAY AREA 64 2
> INVISIBLE EMPIRE 2
> plynhrd 2
> 187_Regal 2
> harborareaPhil 2
> eastside1989 2
> Mr Impala 2
> ICECOLD63 2
> gizmoscustoms 2
> Supaf|y in the Ky 2
> eastbay_drop 2
> 81cutty 2
> weatmaster 2
> kdogg213 2
> elspock84 2
> titslover 2
> lowrivi1967 2
> HARD KANDY 2
> kustom_caddi88 2
> INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 2
> 1SIKLAC 2
> NIMSTER64 2
> BigVics58 2
> leo161 2
> Crenshaw's Finest 1
> CADILLACSAM 1
> super chipper 1
> EASTFRESNO90 1
> 87blazer 1
> Firefly 1
> low_g 1
> UFAMEA 1
> fleetwood_talisman 1
> BIG NICK 1
> ReGaLiZe iT 1
> EMPIRE CUSTOMS 1
> HEAVEN FA LIFE 1
> lil watcha 1
> $RoLLs_RoYCe$ 1
> DIPPINIT 1
> biggeazy-e 1
> washedupcoupe 1
> 65chevyman 1
> STLGHOUSEKID 1
> BIG_LOS 1
> bigjaydogg 1
> OneStopCustoms 1
> fatruss 1
> cadilinc 1
> Patróns Car Club 1
> BIGV63 1
> RND GRAFFIX 1
> THEREGAL 1
> Royalty 1
> All Out Customs 1
> 1sick51 1
> Chevillacs 1
> 408models 1
> WALT CUSTOMS 1
> DRòN 1
> Coca Pearl 1
> 84caddy 1
> robbie 1
> HOWUDOIN 1
> CADDY CREW 1
> Fried Chicken Eater 1
> EIGHT BALL 1
> CadillacNick 1
> danny chawps 1
> WUTITDU 1
> 81 Hustle 1
> texmex 1
> ghettoslick1 1
> jucied62ss 1
> bishop1 1
> DeeLoc 1
> INDIVIDUALS*512* 1
> RollinDeepSJ 1
> fortworthmex 1
> chtrone 1
> Guam707 1
> crucialjp 1
> regal85 1
> MR. OBSESSION 1
> infamous704 1
> ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ 1
> dropped81 1
> TRAVIESO87 1
> low4ever 1
> kingoflacz 1
> HOP SKOTCH 1
> Dylante63 1
> 1TUFF62 1
> 801Rider 1
> grandson 1
> 81WeZcOzRyDr 1
> filg_70chev 1
> Shorty23 1
> sj_sharx4 1
> CHUCC 1
> TD Hydros 1
> I TrAvIeSo I 1
> tRiCk oR tReAt 2 1
> Off Topic Died 1
> GREYTREY 1
> DIRTYWHITEBOY 1
> little chris 1
> slowtrain1 1
> r8rsnation 1
> 81_FLEETBROUM 1
> Gorilla Bob 1
> granpa 1
> FreddieD 1
> 84solis 1
> pickle 1
> ogbrkboy 1
> Mr lowrider305 1
> Maverick 1
> Kadillac G 1
> harborarea310 1
> ♠NEFF-U♠ 1
> INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ 1
> Hooked 2 Glass 1
> MR.LAC 1
> cheloRO75 1
> mattd 1
> BIG ROC 1
> MR JOKER 1
> Caddylac 1
> peteie72 1
> EL_PASO 1
> Lo_N_Lavish 1
> Tommy_Boy 1
> NY-BOSSMAN 1
> topdog 1
> D-BO 1
> low4oshow 1
> $woop 1
> BIGKILLA503 1
> 713ridaz 1
> *


add 1 for me :biggrin: whats next coast? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 25 2010, 03:41 PM~18137548
> *:0
> 
> Coast One 634
> rollindeep408 111
> poppa68_KI_4life 94
> LowSanJo_Nate 92
> INKA 65
> D-Cheeze 65
> Rollinaround 56
> Cali-Stylz 48
> JUIC'D64 46
> Psta 39
> SJDEUCE 39
> DEAD PRE$IDENT$ 39
> BigBoyTransporting 38
> EXCANDALOW 37
> SHOWTIME916 37
> sj59 33
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 31
> SIC'N'TWISTED 30
> rhr26 24
> 408SHARK 23
> west coast ridaz 23
> 63 ss rider 21
> four 0 eight 21
> MidwestFleetwood 20
> El Maldito 20
> MAAANDO 19
> CUZICAN 19
> VEGAS BLVD™ 18
> Spanky 16
> 96BIG_BODY 15
> DKM ATX 15
> 543Records 14
> oldskool6six 14
> Sj4lyfe 14
> EIGHT TRACC 13
> MR.*512* 13
> properproductions 13
> PICAZZO 12
> drasticbean 11
> west_side85 11
> RAGALAC 11
> San Jo 64 SS 10
> DirtyBird2 10
> plague 10
> wop_inda_wood 10
> FORGIVEN 10
> KAKALAK 10
> GRodriguez 8
> lowriders2choppers 8
> DELGADO74 8
> 4DA702 8
> bigtdawg 8
> lone star 8
> Big Body Caddi 8
> abel 7
> HOP SHOP 7
> Nasty 7
> .... 6
> CE 707 6
> Cadillac Heaven 6
> D&A 6
> arabretard 6
> Viejitos In Da House 6
> lowriv1972 6
> BigLinc 6
> billjack 6
> PAPER CHASER 5
> 408_Life 5
> ROBERTO G 5
> B. Gates 5
> E.C. ROLO 5
> WWW.360LOW.TV 5
> Eddie$Money 5
> midwestcoast 5
> Sunny D-lite 5
> CadillacMusik 5
> emhomie626 5
> SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR 5
> 64 CRAWLING 5
> zfelix 4
> TEMPER909IE 4
> montemanls 4
> DVS 4
> MODHOPPER 4
> FREAKY TALES 4
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX 4
> EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 4
> ROAD_DOGG12 4
> Stickz 4
> __________ 4
> socios b.c. prez 4
> SHOWTIME_916 4
> $$bigjoker$$ 4
> BIG WHIT 64 4
> lowlow94 4
> 79 cutty 3
> benz88 3
> 1 LO 64 3
> dekay24 3
> XLowLifeX 3
> stillwaters 3
> BIG MARC 3
> HARDLUCK88 3
> 925rider 3
> individualsbox 3
> Skim 3
> Danni3oY 3
> 63REASONS 3
> uniques66 3
> 78 money carlo 3
> H0PSH0P 3
> vengence 3
> UNO408 3
> doodoobrownlv 3
> lowrid3r 3
> YOUNG ROGUE 3
> C_money23 3
> 90coupedraggn 3
> jonjay206 2
> dj short dog 2
> Models IV Life 2
> DJ HenDoe 2
> DUVAL 2
> POPEYE_NWK 2
> CHE1 2
> calilife83 2
> CadillacRoyalty 2
> MARINATE 2
> STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE 2
> SJ TROKITA 2
> BAY AREA 64 2
> INVISIBLE EMPIRE 2
> plynhrd 2
> 187_Regal 2
> harborareaPhil 2
> eastside1989 2
> Mr Impala 2
> ICECOLD63 2
> gizmoscustoms 2
> Supaf|y in the Ky 2
> eastbay_drop 2
> 81cutty 2
> weatmaster 2
> kdogg213 2
> elspock84 2
> titslover 2
> lowrivi1967 2
> HARD KANDY 2
> kustom_caddi88 2
> INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 2
> 1SIKLAC 2
> NIMSTER64 2
> BigVics58 2
> leo161 2
> Crenshaw's Finest 1
> CADILLACSAM 1
> super chipper 1
> EASTFRESNO90 1
> 87blazer 1
> Firefly 1
> low_g 1
> UFAMEA 1
> fleetwood_talisman 1
> BIG NICK 1
> ReGaLiZe iT 1
> EMPIRE CUSTOMS 1
> HEAVEN FA LIFE 1
> lil watcha 1
> $RoLLs_RoYCe$ 1
> DIPPINIT 1
> biggeazy-e 1
> washedupcoupe 1
> 65chevyman 1
> STLGHOUSEKID 1
> BIG_LOS 1
> bigjaydogg 1
> OneStopCustoms 1
> fatruss 1
> cadilinc 1
> Patróns Car Club 1
> BIGV63 1
> RND GRAFFIX 1
> THEREGAL 1
> Royalty 1
> All Out Customs 1
> 1sick51 1
> Chevillacs 1
> 408models 1
> WALT CUSTOMS 1
> DRòN 1
> Coca Pearl 1
> 84caddy 1
> robbie 1
> HOWUDOIN 1
> CADDY CREW 1
> Fried Chicken Eater 1
> EIGHT BALL 1
> CadillacNick 1
> danny chawps 1
> WUTITDU 1
> 81 Hustle 1
> texmex 1
> ghettoslick1 1
> jucied62ss 1
> bishop1 1
> DeeLoc 1
> INDIVIDUALS*512* 1
> RollinDeepSJ 1
> fortworthmex 1
> chtrone 1
> Guam707 1
> crucialjp 1
> regal85 1
> MR. OBSESSION 1
> infamous704 1
> ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ 1
> dropped81 1
> TRAVIESO87 1
> low4ever 1
> kingoflacz 1
> HOP SKOTCH 1
> Dylante63 1
> 1TUFF62 1
> 801Rider 1
> grandson 1
> 81WeZcOzRyDr 1
> filg_70chev 1
> Shorty23 1
> sj_sharx4 1
> CHUCC 1
> TD Hydros 1
> I TrAvIeSo I 1
> tRiCk oR tReAt 2 1
> Off Topic Died 1
> GREYTREY 1
> DIRTYWHITEBOY 1
> little chris 1
> slowtrain1 1
> r8rsnation 1
> 81_FLEETBROUM 1
> Gorilla Bob 1
> granpa 1
> FreddieD 1
> 84solis 1
> pickle 1
> ogbrkboy 1
> Mr lowrider305 1
> Maverick 1
> Kadillac G 1
> harborarea310 1
> ♠NEFF-U♠ 1
> INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ 1
> Hooked 2 Glass 1
> MR.LAC 1
> cheloRO75 1
> mattd 1
> BIG ROC 1
> MR JOKER 1
> Caddylac 1
> peteie72 1
> EL_PASO 1
> Lo_N_Lavish 1
> Tommy_Boy 1
> NY-BOSSMAN 1
> topdog 1
> D-BO 1
> low4oshow 1
> $woop 1
> BIGKILLA503 1
> 713ridaz 1
> *


   :dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fatony

:worship: :worship: 
bad ass lac


----------



## Coast One

got my front pumps in. still need to get my rear pumps in. still got to work on a back board and some speakers in the trunk.

thanks evan for the hardlines! uffin:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## BIG MARC

hno: hno: hno: 
Double Gated?


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 28 2010, 02:14 PM~18165223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 28 2010, 02:14 PM~18165223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pretty, so this setup is just for looks or do we get to see another clean Individual's ride dragging that bumper? :scrutinize:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 28 2010, 06:13 PM~18166804
> *Pretty, so this setup is just for looks or do we get to see another clean Individual's ride dragging that bumper? :scrutinize:
> *


rumor has it was on the bumper already last night :worship: :run: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 28 2010, 06:20 PM~18167421
> *rumor has it was on the bumper already last night  :worship:  :run:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


----------



## JUIC'D64

TTT FOR A CLEAN HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

damn clean, that chrome pump really sets it all off :biggrin: 



but im like the other guys, wut it do


----------



## oldskool6six

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 28 2010, 02:14 PM~18165223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 lets see what it do, back bumper this bisch :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 28 2010, 05:25 PM~18167471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SJDEUCE

:biggrin: nice


----------



## 408models

:0 sikness


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 28 2010, 02:14 PM~18165223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i cant say much else


----------



## MAAANDO

Lookin good Coaster!


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 28 2010, 05:25 PM~18167471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :drama:


----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jul 29 2010, 05:16 PM~18178610
> *:drama:
> *


OR A YOUTUBE VIDEO :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 28 2010, 02:48 PM~18165549
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> Double Gated?
> *


TWO TO THE NOSE AND TWO TO THE REAR.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 1 2010, 11:49 AM~17936160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


clean ass lac bro! been followin ur build. man i gotta long way to go!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Jul 29 2010, 10:23 PM~18181154
> *OR A YOUTUBE VIDEO  :biggrin:
> *


vid i want to see a vid :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 28 2010, 02:04 PM~18165112
> *got my front pumps in. still need to get my rear pumps in. still got to work on a back board and some speakers in the trunk.
> 
> thanks evan for the hardlines! uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pretty Serious Coast


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 28 2010, 02:04 PM~18165112
> *got my front pumps in. still need to get my rear pumps in. still got to work on a back board and some speakers in the trunk.
> 
> thanks evan for the hardlines! uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Damn Coast


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Jul 30 2010, 12:23 AM~18181154
> *OR A YOUTUBE VIDEO  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## JUIC'D64

taking a quick dip


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 29 2010, 10:06 PM~18181810
> *TWO TO THE NOSE AND TWO TO THE REAR.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 1 2010, 10:13 AM~18199090
> *taking a quick dip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUIC'D64

now where's the hop pics :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 1 2010, 11:13 AM~18199090
> *taking a quick dip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 1 2010, 12:13 PM~18199090
> *taking a quick dip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 3 2010, 09:00 PM~18221332
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hah shit doing the damn thang reppin to the fullest


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 3 2010, 08:00 PM~18221332
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 3 2010, 08:00 PM~18221332
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 3 2010, 11:00 PM~18221332
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GRodriguez




----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 3 2010, 08:00 PM~18221332
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## KAKALAK

man that looks good :yes:


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt this mutha fucka gets up nice :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

*1 more week to go* :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## JUIC'D64

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

it looks tight and swangs to :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 8 2010, 09:11 AM~18256887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ




----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 8 2010, 11:11 AM~18256887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 8 2010, 10:11 AM~18256887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> 
> now thats whats up coast let em know :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 8 2010, 10:11 AM~18256887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sho off... lol


----------



## KAKALAK

would you happen to have any parts to change my coupe side windows to the fleetwood quarters windows? LMK please :naughty:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 8 2010, 10:11 AM~18256887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Poor little Acura getting neglected now :tears: Good to see your finally able to have fun with this one after waiting so long :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64

heres a vid i got with my phone :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 15 2010, 09:53 PM~18318359
> *heres a vid i got with my phone  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 15 2010, 10:53 PM~18318359
> *heres a vid i got with my phone  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn that got me all excited :worship:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 8 2010, 10:11 AM~18256887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 8 2010, 01:33 AM~18255166
> *ttt this mutha fucka gets up nice :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## H0PSH0P

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 28 2010, 02:04 PM~18165112
> *got my front pumps in. still need to get my rear pumps in. still got to work on a back board and some speakers in the trunk.
> 
> thanks evan for the hardlines! uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Hmm


----------



## San Jo 64 SS

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 8 2010, 09:11 AM~18256887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 15 2010, 09:53 PM~18318359
> *heres a vid i got with my phone  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dft3Gbywoas&hd=1


----------



## four 0 eight

sup coast? where you? traveling again?


----------



## arabretard

nice vid coast!


----------



## big pimpin

I see it swangin and I'm like 'oh don't do that your gonna mess it up!!!' lol Yeah...that went through my head. :loco: 

:worship:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 17 2010, 12:04 PM~18332745
> *Dft3Gbywoas&hd=1
> *


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:thumbsup:


----------



## slabrider93

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 3 2010, 07:08 PM~18481396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  


how much are your front uppers extended?


----------



## CadillacMusik

:wow: Clean!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 3 2010, 06:08 PM~18481396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



saw you out dippin coast blvd nights :wow: lac looking great


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## GRodriguez




----------



## Coast One




----------



## KAKALAK

lookin good bro!!


----------



## Coast One




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 22 2010, 08:15 PM~18636420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i love this pic :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Waz up Coast One , can you please help me by telling me what is the distance from the middle of the windshield molding to the sunroof crack, I hope you dont mind I used your car pic as an example.
thanks Walt.


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 3 2010, 05:08 PM~18481396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Extra Extra Clean Coast !    n the OG Z's set it off nice


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 23 2010, 02:53 PM~18644505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


couldnt resist :biggrin: new background for laptop


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 23 2010, 03:53 PM~18644505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



first time i seen the back layed out since its been together :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 23 2010, 02:53 PM~18644505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie!!


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 23 2010, 11:28 PM~18649150
> *first time i seen the back layed out since its been together :0
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: HOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 24 2010, 02:47 PM~18653222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  HOOOOOOOOOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they playing golf right in rancho solano the rich part of fairfield


----------



## Coast One

:ugh:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 24 2010, 04:46 PM~18654066
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 28 2010, 12:06 AM~18679351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


could almost swear its the same car just missin booty kit


----------



## KAKALAK

Hey bro, would you happen to have any of the trim pieces for the vinyl top on the fleetwood. PM Me if you do thanks bro!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 28 2010, 01:43 PM~18683117
> *Hey bro, would you happen to have any of the trim pieces for the vinyl top on the fleetwood. PM Me if you do thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:no:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 28 2010, 08:27 PM~18685500
> *:no:
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Congrats to Coast 1 on a 1st place award in Las Vegas! :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 10 2010, 06:54 PM~18779052
> *Congrats to Coast 1 on a 1st place award in Las Vegas!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: congrats


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Time to hit the strip


----------



## four 0 eight

congrats coast!


----------



## elspock84

congrats on a great build!!! and ur win


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 10 2010, 06:54 PM~18779052
> *Congrats to Coast 1 on a 1st place award in Las Vegas!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELL DESERVED VATOW LOWKO!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 10 2010, 07:54 PM~18779052
> *Congrats to Coast 1 on a 1st place award in Las Vegas!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



heard you took first in luxuryfrom ray congrats coast well deserved i bet you feel better now after that week leading up to vegas  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 10 2010, 08:27 PM~18779313
> *Time to hit the strip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



from the show floor to the strip thats how you do it


----------



## Skim

amazing car far better in person. good to finally meet you. you deserved it homeboy


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:biggrin


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 10 2010, 07:27 PM~18779313
> *Time to hit the strip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pics from the strip?


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 11 2010, 12:01 PM~18784065
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if he's driving his cadi whos driving my car???????


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Oct 11 2010, 12:14 PM~18784167
> *if he's driving his cadi whos driving my car???????
> *


Kenny was driving while i took the pic. hno:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 11 2010, 12:03 PM~18784084
> *pics from the strip?
> *


:yes:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 11 2010, 12:33 PM~18784330
> *Kenny was driving while i took the pic. hno:
> *


 :twak: :run: :run: :run: :run: :banghead:


----------



## Tyrone

Couldn't stop looking at your car. Here are the pics I took of it.


----------



## lone star

congrats on the win , way to rep the club :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 11 2010, 03:18 PM~18785113
> *Couldn't stop looking at your car. Here are the pics I took of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i told everybody this was the baddest fleetwood coupe out ....i know i told yall...cuz i was there when i told yall..that i told yall...... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

congrats coast ...plus dat bitch aint leave on no dam trailer...prolly scrapped da bumper on da strip i bet ....


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 11 2010, 03:18 PM~18785113
> *Couldn't stop looking at your car. Here are the pics I took of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DATS WSUP COAST! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 11 2010, 01:34 PM~18784341
> *:yes:
> *


so wheres the rest from the strip? :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Coast One

thanks everyone. 
and everyone youve seen in the build up pics helping me out and the homies that came thru last minute to finish up and get the car there! uffin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 12 2010, 07:21 PM~18795330
> *thanks everyone.
> and everyone youve seen in the build up pics helping me out and the homies that came thru last minute to finish up and get the car there! uffin:
> *


you knocked em dead big homie


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by INKA+Oct 11 2010, 01:14 PM~18784167-->
> 
> 
> 
> if he's driving his cadi whos driving my car???????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 01:33 PM~18784330
> *Kenny was driving while i took the pic. hno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> I could see him now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how it can but every time i see it, it gets better :thumbsup: on the win... well earned.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGALAC_@Oct 11 2010, 08:36 PM~18787563
> *i told everybody this was the baddest fleetwood coupe out ....i know i told yall...cuz i was there when i told yall..that i told yall...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> congrats coast ...plus dat bitch aint leave on no dam trailer...prolly scrapped da bumper on da strip i bet ....
> *


:worship: this was on the road before he finished it, cant blame him for wanting to enjoy it :cheesy: where are the pics from the strip? :scrutinize: what other rides did you guys take?


----------



## 84caddy

finally saw the car up close in person - great job Coast! 

...but watching you cruise that lac down the strip was even better!  

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kp 82

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 24 2010, 03:28 PM~18653932
> *they playing golf right in rancho solano the rich part of fairfield
> *


NIGGGGGGGA LOLOL THANKS COAST HAD FUN AGAIN NEXT..... :uh: :rimshot: :sprint: :run: :boink:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

RIGHT CLICK SAVE :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Oct 11 2010, 12:14 PM~18784167
> *if he's driving his cadi whos driving my car???????
> *


uh oh busted!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## kp 82

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Oct 13 2010, 04:29 PM~18802433
> *uh oh busted!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:
> *


i was getting hyphy but listening to high energy lol sorry  :thumbsdown: :uh: :around: :nono: hno: :yessad: :x: :h5: :sprint: :drama:


----------



## drasticbean

*WHATS UP.... COAST...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATES BRO........ YOU KILLIN THE GAME WITH THAT LAC........*


----------



## 4DA702

a few pics I took. I have a short video of this car locked up downtown also.

btw, I was the one that said WADD UP COAST when you rolled in Saturday :420:


----------



## CADDY CREW

:thumbsup: BADEST CADDY IN SAN JO.


----------



## Skim

good to finally meet you coast, the lac is killin em homie.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2010, 09:06 AM~18808399
> *good to finally meet you coast, the lac is killin em homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

CONGRATS COAST THAT BITCH IS BAD ASS!! LOOKED SICK AT SUPER SHOW!! TRADE YOU MY 64 SS! :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found in another topic
Click to expand...


----------



## GRodriguez

> http://i53.tinypic.com/2vkdmyq.jpg[/img]
> [/quote


----------



## rollindeep408

> http://i53.tinypic.com/2vkdmyq.jpg[/img]
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: :h5:
Click to expand...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

read the entire thread this morning.... Bad ass work bro. Definately motivating.... I have a few questions on your airbrushing. I'll PM you in a bit.

Sin


----------



## plague

:0 ONE OF THE NICEST ONES I SEEN IN AWILE


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

man homie this lac is fucking killing em all im just like Mc donalds I'm lovein it hahahaha.


----------



## KAKALAK

do you remember who had that coupe and did the fleetwood quarter window swap?


----------



## CUZICAN

Pics Really do this car no Justice at all


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN COAST CONCRATS ON THE VEGAS WIN!!! I WAS LOOKING AT THE PIC OF YOU ROLLIN THE STRIP AND IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR REAREND IS BENT!! :0


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 21 2010, 12:38 AM~18867716
> *DAMN COAST CONCRATS ON THE VEGAS WIN!!! I WAS LOOKING AT THE PIC OF YOU ROLLIN THE STRIP AND IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR REAREND IS BENT!! :0
> *


optical illusion


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2010, 11:38 PM~18867716
> *DAMN COAST CONCRATS ON THE VEGAS WIN!!! I WAS LOOKING AT THE PIC OF YOU ROLLIN THE STRIP AND IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR REAREND IS BENT!! :0
> *


:around: 
:biggrin: 
thanks


----------



## graham

hottest lac out right now...
love the colors!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

:0


----------



## GRodriguez

> *GOT TO SEE THE CADI BUILT BY COAST ONE......*
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I LOVE IT....
> 
> TH E BIG "I"..........!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LAST ONE FOR NOW......GOING TO WORK...*
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REPPING THE HOOOD ....!!!!!!*
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IT WAS really nice to see coast one cadillac after viewing it ij project rides over the years. *
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice flix by bean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 23 2010, 07:58 PM~18891055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :biggrin: Felt good to be out there dippin in Coast's car! It has came a long way since he got it. It feels just like yesterday when we bailed it out of car jail.  But now it is at the top of the Game here in SJ! well deservered Coast 1! Cant wait to be like you when I grow up. :worship:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ

ok you guys had enough time to recover from Vegas, now get back to work! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> :0





> *GOT TO SEE THE CADI BUILT BY COAST ONE......*
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I LOVE IT....
> 
> TH E BIG "I"..........!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LAST ONE FOR NOW......GOING TO WORK...*
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REPPING THE HOOOD ....!!!!!!*
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IT WAS really nice to see coast one cadillac after viewing it ij project rides over the years. *
> [/quote
> Some nice flix by bean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 23 2010, 08:58 PM~18891055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


LOOK NATE LOOKS SPOOKED!!
:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 25 2010, 02:54 PM~18904874
> *LOOK NATE LOOKS SPOOKED!!
> :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: I felt like 2Pac.


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 25 2010, 06:03 PM~18906130
> *:ugh: I felt like 2Pac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol you a foo :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ_@Oct 24 2010, 09:10 PM~18897399
> *ok you guys had enough time to recover from Vegas, now get back to work! :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :loco: whats your story get to work foolio :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 29 2010, 12:11 AM~18938083
> *:nono:  :loco: whats your story get to work foolio :0  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

lol


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 5 2010, 07:58 PM~18997844
> *lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The machine!!! LMAO


----------



## DIPPINIT

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 7 2010, 05:23 PM~19010027
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:run:


----------



## Coast One

this lac and the way it was ridin... :worship:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 10 2010, 04:28 PM~19035996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 10 2010, 04:28 PM~19035996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

CAR IS BACK HOME AND WORKING. THANKS TO MR HOPSHOP :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 10 2010, 06:56 PM~19037769
> *CAR IS BACK HOME AND WORKING. THANKS TO MR HOPSHOP :biggrin:
> *


  i will pick up the keys tomorrow.  you wont need them when your in Japan.


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 10 2010, 04:28 PM~19035996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That doesn't suck!


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 10 2010, 08:20 PM~19037997
> * i will pick up the keys tomorrow.   you wont need them when your in Japan.
> *


then pick me up after :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 10 2010, 04:28 PM~19035996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 10 2010, 05:28 PM~19035996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

I have always loved that color and it looks sick on the Lac homie i see you build hot shit keep your foot on there neck.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 10 2010, 07:20 PM~19037997
> * i will pick up the keys tomorrow.   you wont need them when your in Japan.
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## Coast One




----------



## KAKALAK

badass lac bro!!!!


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 7 2010, 09:55 PM~19268160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



back in the streets yet :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

thanks for the cylinders evan tha dude!


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 8 2010, 01:23 PM~19014206
> *this lac and the way it was ridin... :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that lac was the shit!!! chrome everythang,,even steering column. And was in the streets clowning


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 8 2010, 04:23 AM~19014206
> *this lac and the way it was ridin... :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me barrow that video :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ

that mufuka working :biggrin: it should be a cool weekend


----------



## Big Body Caddi

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ_@Dec 10 2010, 12:39 AM~19290378
> *that mufuka working :biggrin:  it should be a cool weekend
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ_@Dec 10 2010, 01:39 AM~19290378
> *that mufuka working :biggrin:  it should be a cool weekend
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## 5DEUCE

Nice Lac homie...love the color


----------



## HARDLUCK88

love the 3rd brakelight


----------



## Big Body Caddi

It's for sale or he'll trade for 58-64 Impala  TTMT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sickness :wow:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## stacks

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 26 2010, 10:46 PM~19427134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love this car


----------



## GRodriguez

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 26 2010, 09:46 PM~19427134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Nice and classy just like a Caddy should be. Well done man. It's even better that your out in the streets enjoying it. :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 26 2010, 08:46 PM~19427134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im glad i aint the only one with a crooked trunk lid :biggrin: its ok coast must be a caddy thing,both mine are crooked :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 12 2011, 07:57 PM~19580393
> *im glad i aint the only one with a crooked trunk lid  :biggrin:  its ok coast must be a caddy thing,both mine are crooked  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol yea got my quick disconnect fuckin w my trunk lid lol. nothing i can really do about that i think... hmmm


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 12 2011, 09:31 PM~19580996
> *lol yea got my quick disconnect fuckin w my trunk lid lol.  nothing i can really do about that i think... hmmm
> *


my seville i think its just i bass warped the trunk lid,the fleetwood i think is just the seals


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## H0PSH0P

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 10 2010, 07:56 PM~19037769
> *CAR IS BACK HOME AND WORKING. THANKS TO MR HOPSHOP :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 18 2011, 10:05 PM~19633519
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## GANGSTER_36

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 23 2011, 11:50 PM~19679957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEEN YOU OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND! RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 24 2011, 02:50 AM~19679957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 14 2010, 11:01 PM~19329353
> *Nice Lac homie...love the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: fam, this is definitely one of my favorites. continue to put it down for the "I". Pm me a price for a mural similar to yours. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## LacN_Thru

Hey bro, I was wondering if you had a pic of the whole door panel/90 belts with the door open? Just trying to decide whether I'm gonna extend the armrests or keep em the 80's length. How did yours end up turning out?


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Coast One

i like the 80s length. the extended arm rest looks way too long to me. theres a couple things that i might have done diff but it works good.


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 23 2011, 11:50 PM~19679957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 6 2011, 05:25 PM~19803092
> *i like the 80s length. the extended arm rest looks way too long to me. theres a couple things that i might have done diff but it works good.
> *


  
What would you have done different if you don't mind me asking? And do you have a pic of the door all done :happysad: ?

Yours came out badass, I'm a bit on the fence about extending them alllll the way back too :dunno:


----------



## Coast One

I LOOKED AND I GUESS I DONT HAVE ANY THAT SHOW IT. ILL TAKE SOME .
IF I WAS TO DO IT AGAIN, I PROBABLY WOULDNT. I LIKE HOW THEY LOOK BUT THEY ARE JUST AS ANNOYING AS THEY ARE IN THE 4 DOOR :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 23 2011, 11:50 PM~19679957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like :biggrin:


----------



## BOKJOE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 24 2011, 03:50 PM~19679957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu...r&v=kRyHOn-_GqU
:biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 14 2011, 09:32 PM~19871414
> *I LOOKED AND I GUESS I DONT HAVE ANY THAT SHOW IT. ILL TAKE SOME .
> IF I WAS TO DO IT AGAIN, I PROBABLY WOULDNT. I LIKE HOW THEY LOOK BUT THEY ARE JUST AS ANNOYING AS THEY ARE IN THE 4 DOOR :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the info homie :thumbsup:
Post up some pics if you ever have a chance


----------



## JUIC'D64

getting ready for the photo shoot


----------



## JUIC'D64

new brake booster :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 5 2011, 03:29 PM~20023232
> *new brake booster :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 5 2011, 05:25 PM~20023211
> *getting ready for the photo shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not suprised  

hope the pics aint backwards like this one :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard

:0 :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 7 2011, 04:32 PM~20037598
> *:0  :wow:  :wow: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JasonJ

Congratulations Coast... well deserved fam.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Damn. Looks like a cover shot to me :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 7 2011, 08:39 PM~20038034
> *Congratulations Coast... well deserved fam.
> *


ohhh yea.....!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Mar 7 2011, 05:39 PM~20038034-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Coast... well deserved fam.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 09:50 PM~20039014
> *Damn. Looks like a cover shot to me  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Mar 7 2011, 10:21 PM~20039299
> *ohhh yea.....!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Man that is a nice cover shot of that model bro!!!!!! :fool2:


oh and the caddy is allright too  :biggrin:


----------



## Venom62

Congrats Coast!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## low4life86

ttt


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 7 2011, 06:39 PM~20038034
> *Congratulations Coast... well deserved fam.
> *



x2


----------



## Cali-Stylz

:0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588137


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 31 2011, 02:01 PM~20228761
> *:0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588137
> *



got my vote


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 7 2011, 08:32 PM~20037598
> *:0  :wow:  :wow: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:fool2: :fool2:
new wallpaper


----------



## gordobig818

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 7 2011, 05:32 PM~20037598
> *:0  :wow:  :wow: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

Just got my vote


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 31 2011, 01:01 PM~20228761
> *:0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588137
> *


oh shit. wtf.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 31 2011, 08:48 PM~20231873
> *oh shit. wtf.
> *


 I voted for #6

















:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

coast if they put your car and nates car in the same pole im thinkin id not no who to pick,just being honest both those caddies are sick as fuck


----------



## playamade

clean ass lak homy nice color dawg :wow:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 3 2011, 10:21 AM~20248106
> *coast if they put your car and nates car in the same pole im thinkin id not no who to pick,just being honest both those caddies are sick as fuck
> *


thats easy. nates takes it.hes got everything i got plus a little more and its a vert. shit...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 3 2011, 06:27 PM~20250221
> *thats easy. nates takes it.hes got everything i got plus a little more and its a vert. shit...
> *


aight


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Im more excited about seeing yours and nate's rides out together than my own being on the streets :rofl: 

which is one reason i will not start on it yet... give some time for your 2 to get played out before i get to drive mine :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 4 2011, 11:02 PM~20261908
> *Im more excited about seeing yours and nate's rides out together than my own being on the streets :rofl:
> 
> which is one reason i will not start on it yet... give some time for your 2 to get played out before i get to drive mine  :biggrin:
> *


damn thats cold :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 5 2011, 12:02 AM~20261908
> *Im more excited about seeing yours and nate's rides out together than my own being on the streets :rofl:
> 
> which is one reason i will not start on it yet... give some time for your 2 to get played out before i get to drive mine  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: i dont know if that will happen :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 7 2011, 06:32 PM~20037598
> *:0  :wow:  :wow: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK ya homie fucker looks Gud :wow: :wow:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

This thing must be rotting away in a garage somewhere.. have not seen it out or any pics :uh: 














although the owner was drunk a few weeks ago and made it a point to wake me up by being in my back yard at 3 am hno: weirdo :scrutinize:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 15 2011, 03:51 PM~20347521
> *This thing must be rotting away in a garage somewhere.. have not seen it out or any pics  :uh:
> although the owner was drunk a few weeks ago and made it a point to wake me up by being in my back yard at 3 am hno: weirdo :scrutinize:
> *


:roflmao: oh wow :biggrin: 


coast you take that caddy out for some quality cruisin again yet?


----------



## Str8 Klownin

I love this car :happysad:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

:biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

Congrats to my my boy coast


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 25 2011, 07:34 AM~20414065
> *Congrats to my my boy coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

Thats whats up Coast :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :rofl:


----------



## drasticbean

congrates coast...!!


----------



## SJ RIDER

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 25 2011, 06:34 AM~20414065
> *Congrats to my my boy coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATES COAST to U and the new WIFEY!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

congrats


----------



## 408models

CONGRATS BRO, 

WE JUST HAD OUR WEDDING BOUT 2 WEEKS AGO.


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 7 2011, 05:32 PM~20037598
> *:0  :wow:  :wow: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kinky :naughty: :h5:


----------



## JUIC'D64




----------



## JUIC'D64




----------



## Big Body Caddi

:run::run::run:


----------



## arabretard

car has a nice snap to it


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## arabretard

some pics from the homie ricardo labrador


----------



## Eddie-Money

*ttt*


----------



## rollindeep408

JUIC'D64 said:


>


now you gonna beat it up :inout:


----------



## Guam707

real nice car


----------



## ricardo labrador

arabretard said:


> some pics from the homie ricardo labrador


THANKS ARABRETARD...THIS LAC IS CLEAN AS HELL.

SUP COAST, I MET YOU OUT THERE AT SOCIOS FOR A BRIEF SECOND BRO...IF YOU REMEMBER. GLAD I FINALLY GOT A CHANCE TO SEE UR RIDE UP CLOSE, PIXS JUST DONT DO IT FOR ME.LOL. STAY UP MAN. LATER.


----------



## Coast One

arabretard said:


> car has a nice snap to it


 its getting there. :biggrin:



rollindeep408 said:


> now you gonna beat it up :inout:


 well since it didnt sell, and i built it to have fun... not gonna beat it up too much :biggrin:



Guam707 said:


> real nice car






ricardo labrador said:


> THANKS ARABRETARD...THIS LAC IS CLEAN AS HELL.
> 
> SUP COAST, I MET YOU OUT THERE AT SOCIOS FOR A BRIEF SECOND BRO...IF YOU REMEMBER. GLAD I FINALLY GOT A CHANCE TO SEE UR RIDE UP CLOSE, PIXS JUST DONT DO IT FOR ME.LOL. STAY UP MAN. LATER.


 yea i remember. its cool to put a face on a screen name. it was nice meeting you. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador

Coast One said:


> its getting there. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> well since it didnt sell, and i built it to have fun... not gonna beat it up too much :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea i remember. its cool to put a face on a screen name. it was nice meeting you. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


SAME HERE MAN....YOU LOOKED LIKE UR WAS BUSY N SHIT MAYBE NEXT TIME WE CAN BLAZE ONE UP....IF UR DOWN.


----------



## arabretard

ricardo labrador said:


> SAME HERE MAN....YOU LOOKED LIKE UR WAS BUSY N SHIT MAYBE NEXT TIME WE CAN BLAZE ONE UP....IF UR DOWN.


if you were in houston id tell you to come by my shop to get some supplies. i manage a smoke shop out here


----------



## ricardo labrador

arabretard said:


> if you were in houston id tell you to come by my shop to get some supplies. i manage a smoke shop out here


SOUNDS LIKE I NEED TO MAKE MY WAY TO TX...LOL. :420:


----------



## arabretard

ricardo labrador said:


> SOUNDS LIKE I NEED TO MAKE MY WAY TO TX...LOL. :420:


i got you whenever you make it out this way


----------



## ricardo labrador

arabretard said:


> i got you whenever you make it out this way


:thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

JUIC'D64 said:


>





JUIC'D64 said:


>


Show car that is driven on the streets and hopped, best of both worlds :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## 408models

:thumbsup:
RIDE OF THE MONTH

http://www.layitlow.com/


----------



## ricardo labrador

408models said:


> :thumbsup:
> RIDE OF THE MONTH
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/


LOL...I JUST CHECKED THAT OUT AND THEY USED A FEW OF THE PIXS I POSTED EARLIER...HA HAHA. CADDY IS TOP NOTCH.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Damn foo, you gettin old :wow: married, not wanting to beat up the ride... its all down hill from here :run:


----------



## Loco 61

Congrats For Lowrider Of The Month... Nice Caddy..:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz




----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## CovetedStyle

Coast One said:


> :biggrin:


 Toooooo clean my friend.. Seen it at the sac show couple weekends back.. Toooo clean:thumbsup:


----------



## H0PSH0P




----------



## 925rider

Cali-Stylz said:


>


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## ricardo labrador

:wave::worship:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## H0PSH0P

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

I like how your 3rd light is recessed in the top. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81

EY BRO HOW MUCH ARE YOUR UPPERS EXTENDED?


----------



## KAKALAK

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.X

Glad I got to see this bad ass Caddy in person :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

congrats on this past weekend bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC

Mr.X said:


> Glad I got to see this bad ass Caddy in person :thumbsup:


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## dirttydeeds

uffin::wave:


----------



## BigVics58

Mr.X said:


> Glad I got to see this bad ass Caddy in person :thumbsup:


i got to see the caddy in person to, looked real nice. what color is it?


----------



## KAKALAK

:real: :nice:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:dunno: where da lac at


----------



## KAKALAK

:dunno:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

PPG painted by Joe at Camden Auto Body how much do they charge too paint


----------



## ALPAq

JUIC'D64 said:


>


How many Volts You running on front? Which springs You have and how many turns?
Perfect ride homie !!!!
Can You show some pics of Your tailgate?


----------



## rollindeep408

Coast .....


----------



## KAKALAK

Congrats on the Feature bro!!!


----------



## 502Regal

My buddy built a model of this vehicle.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

*MRGM84 BOUGHT IT STILL WAITING ON PICS HE SAID NO MORE GOLD OR MURAL*:facepalm:


poppa68_KI_4life said:


> :dunno: where da lac at


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:chuck:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> *MRGM84 BOUGHT IT STILL WAITING ON PICS HE SAID NO MORE GOLD OR MURAL*:facepalm:



 no mural. coast shoulda put a replacement trunk on it. that mural was tight


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup:


----------



## 83cadcoupe

ttt


----------

